# Types of LSD Crystal AND how to lay it-THE TRUE DEADHEAD WAY



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 22, 2011)

_



the information in this thread was generously provided by Chinacat72 and ~strangeland (guest) from Mycotopia.net

Click to expand...

_"I will discuss LSD crystal and what happens with it. This info is from my experiences a long time ago.I can safely offer it because I have retired from this line of work and stay far away from it. 

First I will briefly discuss the people or family as there called so you can get an appreciation for what they do and have done. The family is motivated to spread LSD because we believe that LSD is a key givin to us from above. LSD was givin to man from god to help him see the error of his ways. Why do you think it was discovered during the most horrible time in history. It is the antidote for the atomic bomb. It`s doesn`t matter if you beleive this or not ,because what i`m trying to express is how deeply important the family feels about the sacred value of LSD. Those who are at the upper level`s of the family will gladly sacrifice there lifes and freedom to do this work. 

OK now down to the crystal. I have little knowlege about LSD manufacture so i`m going to talk about the final product the crystal. On tour crystal came in brown glass bottles with 1-10 grams in them. The bottles were sealed and contained CO2 and crystal. You can`t just buy crystal from family. First you have to be taught how to lay it ,which i`ll cover in a little bit. Also you have to do a THUMBPRINT(eat it) there are no exeptions to this rule.The reason is to make sure your Karma is clean enough to handle this sacred work. 







TYPES OF CRYSTAL 

*Needlepoint* -_very pure(95%)_ white powerdery crystal,was available in small amount`s. The best of the best 

*White Fluff* -_Very pure(95%)_ white light flakes of crystal. Still around and the most sought after. very pure 

*Silver* -_Good and clean(85-90%)_-light greyish crystal. Was an unbelievable amount of this around in the late eighty`s and early nineties. Very good stuff. My first thumbprint was this kind. If you ate acid in the 80-90`s you probably sampled some silver. 

*Amber* -_Decent(70%?)_ This crystal varied from a light amber color to an almost dark brown color.Was always available.One batch called quadricept amber was the color of light honey and was very good.Lot`s a people worked with this crystal but I always would use silver instead since it was better and the same price. 

*Lavender* -_(60-70%?)_ light purple to almost black colored crystal. Like amber it varied batch to batch. 

*TJ (tornado juice) *- _purity unknown_. I seen this shit in about four different colors and it always scared me. No experiance with it. 

*Champagne *-_(50-60%) black crystal_, nasty stuff IMHO. I worked with it once and swore to never touch it again. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK so you got some crystal and need to get it on blotter. It`s a pretty amazing feeling holding a jar in your hands that has 10 grams of crystal in it. That`s 100,000 doses in the palm of your hand. For dealing with laying we`ll say we got 1 gram. Acid is always layed 1 gram=10 tenpacks. A tenpack is tensheets. 1gram=10,000doses. If your laying needlpoint your doses will be 95mcg, because your crystal is 95% pure. If your laying amber your shit will be 70mcg, because it`s 70% pure. got it 

Now you get a glass pyrex pan to dip your tenpacks in. Your crystal is dissovled into 110ml. of everclear per gram.The purer crystals dissolve instantly with a little stirring. The not so pure take a little shaking. Champange is damn near impossible to get to dissolve evenly. 

Paper-for white blotter standard watercolor paper#14 or equivalent is used. It`s critical you get the right paper. If you don`t it won`t absorb right and you`ll fuck it all up.Print`s are made up ahead of time and perferated.

OK so you got your crystal dissolved and your paper cut and ready. There are 2 schools when it comes to putting it on the paper. First dump the solution in the pan and dip each tenpack into it then lift it up and let any excess solution run off into the pan. Second method is to put the tenpack into the pan and squirt the solution on it with a baby syringe(the ones they give little kids medicine with). I Have done both and prefer dipping them just because its quicker .Then the tenpacks are layed out to dry which doesn`t take long since alcohol evaporates quickly. If you did it right there will be very little residue left in the bottom of the pan.This redidue is extremely potent and is either soaked up with a piece of paper(called mop up) or made into potent liquid(called wash). Whatever you choose this is saved for your personal use. _While your doing all this you get very,very high. As soon as you open the jar of crystal it intoxicates the air._ Most people were rubber gloves when doing this some don`t. Just don`t have any plans afterwards. 

There might be slightly different methods used when laying, but this is how the dead family does it. After the tenpacks are dryed there distibuted and eaten up. Since the end of the Grateful Dead the massive distribution network that used to get rid of so much acid has been broken up badly. Never fear Acid is still out there"

What is a "thumbprint"?.....Click Here

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"LSD is still around though it seems that a majority of the labs are inactive at the moment. This is normal as they don`t produce all the time. Most like the silver family only produce about every 5 years. Though they usually produce enough to last that long. 

When the Grateful Dead toured massive amount`s of LSD were distributed around the country. On a typical east coast tour 100-150grams could easily be sold. Thats a million to a million and a half doses. This flooded these citys and the lsd trickled down to every nook and cranny of america. By the time it was dry again another tour would roll through the region and resupply it. Plus we would meet people on tour from certain area`s of the country and keep them supplied with the help of the good ole USPS. 

Sadly when the dead stopped touring this network went into shambles. People fell out of touch and with no shows ,there wasn`t the marketplace for distibution.In turn parts of the country arn`t getting saturated anymore. 



> *LSD isn`t moved and sold like the cartel`s move coke and such. It`s handled by a brotherhood of people who truly believe there doing the work of god(or whatever name you call creation). We believe that LSD crystal has to be handled by the right people who are totally committed to the movement.
> When we moved crystal there was always the feeling that we were protected by a higher power. I can`t tell you how many times i have had crystal or acid on me or my brothers and have been in situation`s where we should have gotten busted and something always protected us. So many times that coincidence is not an option. Why do i think we were protected. Because the family does it for mankind not money. We viewed LSD as the only hope for the radical change in conciousness that would save us. So in effect we viewed are work as the work of God. You know why they never busted a family lab? Because we would never betray LSD. Just as Jesus was nailed to the cross we were willing to spend the rest of our lives in jail or die to protect what we viewed as the salvation of are species. Sound`s a little dramatic doesn`t it, but i`m trying to give you an understanding of the faith in LSD that the family has.*


By the way the Kansas bust was not a family lab incase anybody is wondering. The point i`m trying to make is the family believes LSD has to move through the right hands. This is why you can`t go down to the corner and get a gram of crystal. sorry to ramble. 

As some of the cooks retire i rest assure you that they pass there recipes and secret`s down to those chosen to continue to fight the good fight. I don`t think it will ever be as readily available all over the country as it once was due to the break up of the distribution cycle of tour. I could be wrong and hope i am. 

Alot of old family have moved on and including myself retired, feeling we served our time. The family does hear your cry`s for more acid and they don`t plan on giving up on mankind. Now's a good time for labs to be inactive. the current government administration is viewed as a bad storm that needs to pass as Jerry sang....
*"all good things in all good time" Keep the faith"*


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice and wicked read Q !
Love the layout and structure !

Easy to follow and understand ...
Here is some reading music ... and a +REP (when I get some)

[video=youtube;YwWU09_3Sg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwWU09_3Sg0[/video]

CANN ... I have borrowed your audio frequency .... as it fits here perfect !!
Hope you do not mind !


----------



## canndo (Jun 22, 2011)

The doses are too light.


----------



## codemiister (Jun 22, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> "I will discuss LSD crystal and what happens with it. This info is from my experiences a long time ago.I can safely offer it because I have retired from this line of work and stay far away from it.
> 
> First I will briefly discuss the people or family as there called so you can get an appreciation for what they do and have done. The family is motivated to spread LSD because we believe that LSD is a key givin to us from above. LSD was givin to man from god to help him see the error of his ways. Why do you think it was discovered during the most horrible time in history. It is the antidote for the atomic bomb. It`s doesn`t matter if you beleive this or not ,because what i`m trying to express is how deeply important the family feels about the sacred value of LSD. Those who are at the upper level`s of the family will gladly sacrifice there lifes and freedom to do this work.
> 
> ...


Chinacat was a good guy i remeber reading his posts when he still posted like 6-7 years ago on i think the shroomery. super cool guy and always was willing to answer any "myths and misunderstandings" about L.

+rep


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've read this a few different times. I'm glad to see it posted here. I wish that at some point in my life I would get offered a thumbprint, sadly I don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 22, 2011)

Such a great read! No matter how often, it's still jolting and sends shivers through me. Thanks Heatless  
I wonder how Chinacat72 is doing these days..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 22, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I've read this a few different times. I'm glad to see it posted here. I wish that at some point in my life I would get offered a thumbprint, sadly I don't think it will ever happen.


Brother ... if YOU are the type to wait for things to happen .... NOTHING ever will ... that is a FACT and a Guarantee ...
You need to take the initiative and make things happen Yourself ... and connect with Brothers ...


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice read mang + rep

also rep to mr puffer


----------



## BendBrewer (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that took me back a few years. Unperforated White Fluff.........yummy.

Thanks for the read.

Cheers!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 22, 2011)

_*Mr Monster I also Tip My Hat in Your Direction ...*_
Anyone related to 'Cookie' ... is certainly a friend !


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 22, 2011)

excellent read. thanks BBQ.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 22, 2011)

Excellent read, indeed. I get goosebumps holding a ten strip. I can't imagine what holding a gram or ten would feel like.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 22, 2011)

Right. i had an Altoids tin one time that had every mint dosed and it was so awesome. under a blacklight, it totally glowed like the fucking briefcase from Pulp Fiction. if only i still had it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 22, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I've read this a few different times. I'm glad to see it posted here. I wish that at some point in my life I would get offered a thumbprint, sadly I don't think it will ever happen.


do you wish?
or do you believe AND want?

because those are TWO COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THINGS 

make it happen, buddy. believe.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 22, 2011)

^You never fail to inspire, my friend.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 22, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> ^You never fail to inspire, my friend.


you never fail to keep inspiring ME by saying what YOU say Cann.

much love <3

i will see you one day and give you a big hug!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 22, 2011)

This is turning into one big Love fest!! Fuck it.. Embrace it!! 
See what happens when you start talkin L ess Dee ?? (;


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 22, 2011)

her love is too powerful. just the mention of her names send out vibes in all directions.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ You have a knack of expressing maximum thoughts and ideas into the most compressed of sentences, MB.. I'm way too wordy, myself. I've always admired that about you, bro.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks alot man. it just comes out that way when im speaking on things that i really love and hold close to me. even off the substance, its light still shines vividly through me to pass on to all.


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Brother ... if YOU are the type to wait for things to happen .... NOTHING ever will ... that is a FACT and a Guarantee ...
> You need to take the initiative and make things happen Yourself ... and connect with Brothers ...


Ah, but where to find such connections, I have a hard enough time connecting to the internet.



HeatlessBBQ said:


> do you wish?
> or do you believe AND want?
> 
> because those are TWO COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THINGS
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement! It makes me think its still possible to achieve such things. After researching the recent history of LSD, I learned of the decline in supply after The Grateful Dead stopped touring, and the sudden and steep decline in supply after the Pickard bust. 

One day I was speaking with an aquaintance of mine, I asked if he knew where to get some L. He replied that he doesn't know anyone at the moment. I asked how much he usually pays when he can, he told me he would go to San Diego to get it because it's never really around where we live and he normally would pay 250 a sheet. I wasn't lookin for a sheet just a couple of tabs so I was readily caught off guard. Why would there be access to it in San Diego. I can't imagine that it would be coming in from Mexico. If any is being made in San Diego than I am sure I would have easy access all the time to the stuff. Just why San Diego?

The L.S.D. market intrigues me. Also the fact that it is distributed seemingly religiously seems all to appropriate for such a insanely potent and meaningful substance.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 23, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> her love is too powerful. just the mention of her names send out vibes in all directions.


that is beautiful... 
because it is so true.

LUCY!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 23, 2011)

Badass read +++Rep.Makes me wanna bake so bad.Long time No "C".


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 23, 2011)

YOU are welcome EVERYONE!!!

i am glad everyone is digging this thread so far.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

Looked for LSD for 7 years now with no avail. I feel even more deeply deprived reading this thread  Much love, I shall not give up.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 23, 2011)

MasterS said:


> Looked for LSD for 7 years now with no avail. I feel even more deeply deprived reading this thread  Much love, I shall not give up.


I thought a lot of things were available in America. It is the STATES after all  How can you not find it for 7 years, you must not be looking hard enough. Ever try going to a psytrance rave and looking there?


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 23, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I thought a lot of things were available in America. It is the STATES after all  How can you not find it for 7 years, you must not be looking hard enough. Ever try going to a psytrance rave and looking there?


The states are a big place. Lots of places for things to hide.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I thought a lot of things were available in America. It is the STATES after all  How can you not find it for 7 years, you must not be looking hard enough. Ever try going to a psytrance rave and looking there?


Not looking hard enough? I've had countless bunk that did nothing. I'm in Arizona and it feels like meth and weed from Mexico are the only easy to find junk. Hard enough is a silly conclusion, I'm not going into the depths of every shit hole crevice, I want to find a good source that wont waste my time and money. Not to mention decrease any harm. Raves here also have a lot of BZP TMPP and other junk passing for MDMA. Gotten really bad the past 5 years and I'm at the point where I'd rather make it myself than buy from an unreliable source.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 23, 2011)

MasterS said:


> Not looking hard enough? I've had countless bunk that did nothing. I'm in Arizona and it feels like meth and weed from Mexico are the only easy to find junk. Hard enough is a silly conclusion, I'm not going into the depths of every shit hole crevice, I want to find a good source that wont waste my time and money. Not to mention decrease any harm. Raves here also have a lot of BZP TMPP and other junk passing for MDMA. Gotten really bad the past 5 years and I'm at the point where I'd rather make it myself than buy from an unreliable source.


Ahh I feel for you man... For LSD psytrance festivals are still your best bet. I also heard people talking about going to places playing Acid rock and asking etc.. Dinna worry though, always have shrooms or can extract mescaline or whatnot  I feel so lucky my connect just stumbled upon me, guess it just happens...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

im not sure about where hes from in Arizona, but here in Texas its almost impossible to find any kind of Psy-trance or Goa trance parties anywhere. theres nothing but house, electro, and now dubstep. im thinking that the dubstep may be your best bet. dam, what i wouldnt give to go to a badass outdoor Goa trance rave just once.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 23, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> what i wouldnt give to go to a badass outdoor Goa trance rave just once.


You said it man! You should save some dosh up and do some travelling  I haven`t been to one yet either... Lots of them around in the UK now but I just don`t have the money... I have the cid in stock but no money.... Its a real shame, they are free parties too but I`m being so tight with any sorta spending now you wouldn`t belive it lolz I`m gonna kill myself if I break and buy an 1/8th following passing on these party ideas...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

i hear ya. i have a sum goodies stocked up as well and just havent found the right oppurtunity and setting to partake to the fullest extent.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 23, 2011)

MasterS said:


> Looked for LSD for 7 years now with no avail. I feel even more deeply deprived reading this thread  Much love, I shall not give up.



Do you know anyone who attends or do you, yourself attend a large college? A big school would have young people from all over the country. Probably from parts that have LSD. That's how lots of substances make their way around campuses. Bunch of degenerates!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 23, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Do you know anyone who attends or do you, yourself attend a large college? A big school would have young people from all over the country. Probably from parts that have LSD. That's how lots of substances make their way around campuses. Bunch of degenerates!


Damn right sir! Thats exactly how I got mine  Students=Intoxicators


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 24, 2011)

meeting new brothers and sisters.....

its that easy.

usually its the males but some ladies got it out there!!!

but seriously....let your love light shine and SHE will fall into your lap


----------



## MasterS (Jun 24, 2011)

... My wife attends a University while a community student myself, I feel old at the Uni's haha. I should do a little reaching in those circles then ^_^


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

Finding the right kind of concert could work also, i went to the roger waters show like three years ago, and there was this guy in a tie dye cook outfit selling acid, they may not always be as easy to spot as that guy, but they'll surely be there..


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

i still feel like an asshole for not making that show darth. next time around for sure man.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

I regret not buying acid off the cook... lol but i was pretty fucked up already..


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I regret not buying acid off the cook... lol but i was pretty fucked up already..


Hahahaha awesome symbolism with his outfit though I would of felt the same


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

xD


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

what!!! i fucking love VitaminWater but i have never seen this one before. im gonna have to find one of these and give it a try. its gonna have to be really good if it wants to compete with Dragonfruit though.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

its fake man, i already searched for it, lol i was like.. what!!! no way!!!, figured it was a marketing ploy or joke, like when red bull cola came out and it said 50 percent cocaine but obviously had no cocaine in it, and it was nasty.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 24, 2011)

ok, now i have a question that came to while reading the op.. it says that the amount of mcg's that gets laid comes from what form of crystal gets used to lay the paper, which is easy to follow along with.. so, the needlepoint would be 95mcg's, etc, etc... but how do we get blotters that are supposed to be say 185 mcg's, or 150mcg's, or what have you above say 95, which is the most pure crystal one can get according to the article?? is this were say double stacked or what ever one wants to call it comes in?? say if you're using 95% pure needlepoint, and you dip it 2x, would you get 190 mcg's, or is it really impossible to have a blotter over 95mcg's?? this is where i kind of get lost at with the story..


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 24, 2011)

It's all in the dilution ratios. X amount of crystal in Y amount of solvent. More Crystal + less solvent = higher µg doses.

The numbers presented by Chinacat72 were designed to deliver each 1/4" blotter with 100µg of crystal. Subtracting impurities leave them at 95µg (for NP for example) Say, instead of using 110ml of solvent, he used 55ml, the result would be every 1/4" blotter being dosed with 190µg or 19mg per 100 hit sheet or 190mg per tenpack and so on. So rather than his usual ten tenpacks he will get five, with a bit left over to play with..

Can you imagine having the crystal residuals to PLAY with!?!? BWAHAHA


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ok, now i have a question that came to while reading the op.. it says that the amount of mcg's that gets laid comes from what form of crystal gets used to lay the paper, which is easy to follow along with.. so, the needlepoint would be 95mcg's, etc, etc... but how do we get blotters that are supposed to be say 185 mcg's, or 150mcg's, or what have you above say 95, which is the most pure crystal one can get according to the article?? is this were say double stacked or what ever one wants to call it comes in?? say if you're using 95% pure needlepoint, and you dip it 2x, would you get 190 mcg's, or is it really impossible to have a blotter over 95mcg's?? this is where i kind of get lost at with the story..


I heard a piece of blotter paper can store 2mg`s of chemical on it. That would be like 2000mcg`s!! It wouldn`t be hard, its all up to the guy who makes the blotter to decide how strong his making the hits. Theres propably the odd guy who wants a really cool print and a really strong blotter and just does it  They obviously sell for more expensive though. All he would have to do would be to make the dip solution 2x stronger or dip twice, same thing


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

id like to take a couple hits of sum stuff like that. spice up the weekend!


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 25, 2011)

as i have stated b4 when i seen this. who ever wrote that is full of shit and just talking out of there ass. someone just a heard a story and got it wrong. first off true real family would never lay anything that weak. the real motherfuckers lay 4000 hits to a gur thats 250ug a hit. next in line amber aka slamber as called on tour is the shit of crystal you would get laughed at for even thinking about it. next paper has a certain absorption rate the amount of liquid it can hold. im here to tell you that 110ml is so far out of the ballpark its retarded


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 25, 2011)

hold on i lied a 100ml might work if your laying fucking cardboard


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 25, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> as i have stated b4 when i seen this. who ever wrote that is full of shit and just talking out of there ass. someone just a heard a story and got it wrong. first off true real family would never lay anything that weak. the real motherfuckers lay 4000 hits to a gur thats 250ug a hit. next in line amber aka slamber as called on tour is the shit of crystal you would get laughed at for even thinking about it. next paper has a certain absorption rate the amount of liquid it can hold. im here to tell you that 110ml is so far out of the ballpark its retarded


It's awesome to hear this from the horses mouth, Sven  Thanks for setting things straight. 
Out of curiosity, what volumes of solvent for layin a gram ARE realistic..? Just out of curiosity


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 25, 2011)

depending on the paper used as most stuff that is printed is smoother and thinner than say water color paper. I been doing gels for so long I can't rememeber the perfect amout for each 1 but 10ml is a good in between number. You don't want to use any more than the paper can soak up. Gel tabs are the way to they are almost fool proof if you know how to lay them. Maybe someday I'll write a tech on it


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 25, 2011)

ok now that im home and looked at a chart i find my guess to even be wrong. ill have to get a needle off my buddy that has sugar and find out for sure. but either way back in the day 250ug was the law. if you got cheating at that you got shut off and that was that.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2011)

awesome thread. 

ive had that pic of the crystal for a while on my desktop.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 26, 2011)

ok now i have free time. let me start by saying paper is a pain in the ass to lay right. you would have to be the king chemist and not have to worry about waste to just mix up a bath and start dipping. i have been around it all and maybe i was misssing something but i never seen it done that way. this isnt something you just jump into. you have to play around with it you take the paper your going to use. you do a dry run to find out how much grain it take to get it just the right amount moist. you want the paper to be able to retain all the liquid your going to mix you cid in. and the nice smooth thin preff'ed artwork stuff is even more of a pain in the ass. gel is the way to go if you know how to do gel you cant fuck that up. they are perfect every time. you can make them 1 strip bigger that whole way around for clean edges and reclaim your trim in the next batch. no muss no fuss no fucking around. mix pour dry done. always remember when making gel thinner is better. thick is brittle and glassy. and for the person that pm'ed me asking for my tek. there is no glass you order to make gels that i ever heard of. and what ever the stuff you ordered was i neevr heard of it and no there is no sugar in them


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

I didn't even finish reading this shit or the thread, but this is what I'm fucking about 100%!!! Every fucking day. People wonder why I take so many psychedelics (first its my tolerance, its NOT because I do a lot of psycehdelics, I barely do them, I just tend to go all out when I do!) I mean the fucking shamans eat mescaline and psychoactive substances to open their mind all day. It's fucking all they do."not all, but you know what I mean"


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

Can some seriously tell me why my LSD and psychedelic tolerance is so naturally high? It's like epidemic scientific levels. Like unheard of. I fucking take 10 hits of acid like nothing. I would do LSD all day, every day, my whole life if I had enough lol. Well maybe not everyday... I would need a few days to process... lol I mean I am a pharmacology expert and I can't figure it out.. Are my serotonin levels so balanced? My friends said they would go insane or have a bad trip. Im like does that even exist? lol I fucking take that shit to the end and theyre like WTF, and they can't do 1% of how much I take.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2011)

is it just all in your head? maybe...


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

Naw, dude. I'm not like that. They seriously jaw drop at me when they see what im taking. And if they even take 10% of the acid they trip too hard.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Naw, dude. I'm not like that. They seriously jaw drop at me when they see what im taking. And if they even take 10% of the acid they trip too hard.


hmmm we should hang out


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> hmmm we should hang out


 You do live in Florida..? I live in S. Florida. I seriously have good connections lol.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 26, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> ok now i have free time. let me start by saying paper is a pain in the ass to lay right. you would have to be the king chemist and not have to worry about waste to just mix up a bath and start dipping. i have been around it all and maybe i was misssing something but i never seen it done that way. this isnt something you just jump into. you have to play around with it you take the paper your going to use. you do a dry run to find out how much grain it take to get it just the right amount moist. you want the paper to be able to retain all the liquid your going to mix you cid in. and the nice smooth thin preff'ed artwork stuff is even more of a pain in the ass. gel is the way to go if you know how to do gel you cant fuck that up. they are perfect every time. you can make them 1 strip bigger that whole way around for clean edges and reclaim your trim in the next batch. no muss no fuss no fucking around. mix pour dry done. always remember when making gel thinner is better. thick is brittle and glassy. and for the person that pm'ed me asking for my tek. there is no glass you order to make gels that i ever heard of. and what ever the stuff you ordered was i neevr heard of it and no there is no sugar in them


 Samples of it didn't happen.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 26, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Can some seriously tell me why my LSD and psychedelic tolerance is so naturally high? It's like epidemic scientific levels. Like unheard of. I fucking take 10 hits of acid like nothing. I would do LSD all day, every day, my whole life if I had enough lol. Well maybe not everyday... I would need a few days to process... lol I mean I am a pharmacology expert and I can't figure it out.. Are my serotonin levels so balanced? My friends said they would go insane or have a bad trip. Im like does that even exist? lol I fucking take that shit to the end and theyre like WTF, and they can't do 1% of how much I take.


im the same way hadd. i eat 10 strips like there single hits. my avrage dose is around 2mg and to 5mg. i have had like 3 bad trips in my life. ild have to say they have nothing to do with the amount taken. 2 of them were from taking 1 hit. i knew almost right away something wasnt clicking right in my head. as soon as started coming up i knew somethign was wrong and they were sick twisted fucked up trips that i was blacked out for most of the time. and ended up with me hurt and in 1 case held down and hog tied by some friends because i though for some reason i need to lay down in a bon fire. i think alot people get overwhelming trips mixed up with truely bad 1's. the bad 1's if you remeber them leave a garpping wound in you mind that last a life time. and the sick thing is sometimes i look baack on the 1 like it was the best 1 had because it was so twisted and insane


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 26, 2011)

man, what an unpredictable muse that lucy is. she always keeps us guessing!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

I am investing in 100,000 hits of crystal...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 26, 2011)

thats alot of crystal meth? haha jk


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 26, 2011)

haddaway said:


> i am investing in 100,000 hits of crystal...


 i want to be your neighbor lol


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> i want to be your neighbor lol


 I need to start supplying America again! And also making millions of dollars sounds good to me too


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

My sheets are gonna have 200 mics per hit at least. I dont fuck around and neither do my products..


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 26, 2011)

that a boy. thats what i like to hear.


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 26, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> My sheets are gonna have 200 mics per hit at least. I dont fuck around and neither do my products..


 gonna do a thumbprint?? inst it tradition with crystal?


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 26, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> im the same way hadd. i eat 10 strips like there single hits. my avrage dose is around 2mg and to 5mg. i have had like 3 bad trips in my life. ild have to say they have nothing to do with the amount taken. 2 of them were from taking 1 hit. i knew almost right away something wasnt clicking right in my head. as soon as started coming up i knew somethign was wrong and they were sick twisted fucked up trips that i was blacked out for most of the time. and ended up with me hurt and in 1 case held down and hog tied by some friends because i though for some reason i need to lay down in a bon fire. i think alot people get overwhelming trips mixed up with truely bad 1's. the bad 1's if you remeber them leave a garpping wound in you mind that last a life time. and the sick thing is sometimes i look baack on the 1 like it was the best 1 had because it was so twisted and insane


ME TOO!!! I hate it, I've done acid once. I took one, then two then about 4 hours later I redosed with 1. I've done mushrooms quite a bit but my largest dose has only been 4 grams (some good ones), but my friends always trip waaaaaaay harder off a smaller dose. 

What is the deal man!


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 26, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> ME TOO!!! I hate it, I've done acid once. I took one, then two then about 4 hours later I redosed with 1. I've done mushrooms quite a bit but my largest dose has only been 4 grams (some good ones), but my friends always trip waaaaaaay harder off a smaller dose.
> 
> What is the deal man!


Those are regular doses dude. From what iv read, Hadd and Sven both take ridiculous amounts of drugs cuz of there tolerance.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 26, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> depending on the paper used as most stuff that is printed is smoother and thinner than say water color paper. I been doing gels for so long I can't rememeber the perfect amout for each 1 but 10ml is a good in between number. You don't want to use any more than the paper can soak up. Gel tabs are the way to they are almost fool proof if you know how to lay them. Maybe someday I'll write a tech on it





sven deisel said:


> ok now that im home and looked at a chart i find my guess to even be wrong. ill have to get a needle off my buddy that has sugar and find out for sure. but either way back in the day 250ug was the law. if you got cheating at that you got shut off and that was that.





sven deisel said:


> ok now i have free time. let me start by saying paper is a pain in the ass to lay right. you would have to be the king chemist and not have to worry about waste to just mix up a bath and start dipping. i have been around it all and maybe i was misssing something but i never seen it done that way. this isnt something you just jump into. you have to play around with it you take the paper your going to use. you do a dry run to find out how much grain it take to get it just the right amount moist. you want the paper to be able to retain all the liquid your going to mix you cid in. and the nice smooth thin preff'ed artwork stuff is even more of a pain in the ass. gel is the way to go if you know how to do gel you cant fuck that up. they are perfect every time. you can make them 1 strip bigger that whole way around for clean edges and reclaim your trim in the next batch. no muss no fuss no fucking around. mix pour dry done. always remember when making gel thinner is better. thick is brittle and glassy. and for the person that pm'ed me asking for my tek. there is no glass you order to make gels that i ever heard of. and what ever the stuff you ordered was i neevr heard of it and no there is no sugar in them


Brilliant info, Mr. Deisel  Thank you! Having an experienced layer on this board is an experience in itself. School is in session.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 26, 2011)

I want some crystal!


----------



## gratefulfam (Jun 26, 2011)

i met the a member of the family the tight family, boy did he have a presence.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 26, 2011)

im not good at pics but this is some doc gels i laid for a friend this week


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 26, 2011)

looks good enough to eat to me.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2011)

that makes my mouth water like crazy!!!

i feel like EVERYONE is ABOUT to get their fair share of LSD....very soon.
very very soon.

i can feel it.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 30, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> that makes my mouth water like crazy!!!
> 
> i feel like EVERYONE is ABOUT to get their fair share of LSD....very soon.
> very very soon.
> ...


 I agree, and I better have something to do about it..

No I will!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 1, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> I agree, and I better have something to do about it..
> 
> No I will!


there you go!!!!

i love hearing the words HOPE replaced by WILL

=]

positive!!!!


----------



## grizlbr (Jul 1, 2011)

Is that all there is to LSD? How to Make LSD in the comfort of your own Home 
1.) Grind up 150 grams? (5oz) of Morning Glory seeds or baby Hawiian wood rose seeds.
2.) In 30cc. of petroleum ether, soak the seeds for two days.
3.) Filter the solution through a tight screen. 
4.) Throw away the liquid, and allow the seed mush to dry. 
5.) For two days allowthe mush to soak in 110 cc. of wood alcohol.
6.) Filter the solution again, saving the liquid and labeling it "1".
7.) Resoak the mush in 110 cc. of wood alcohol for two days. 
8.) Filter and throw away the mush.
9.) Add the liquid from the second soak to the solution labeled "1."
10.) Pour the liquid into a cookie tray and allow it to eveporate.
11.) When all of the liquid has evaporated, a yellow gum remains. This should be scraped up and put into capsules.
30 grams of Morning Glory seeds = 1 trip
Is this for real?


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 1, 2011)

grizlbr said:


> that all there is to LSD? How to Make LSD in the comfort of your own Home
> 1.) Grind up 150 grams of Morning Glory seeds or baby Hawiian wood rose seeds.
> 2.) In 30cc. of petroleum ether, soak the seeds for two days.
> 3.) Filter the solution through a tight screen.
> ...


That'd be an LSA extraction my friend. LSD is a totally different beast. And much harder to make. There is absolutely no way anyone but an experienced chemist could make LSD.


----------



## Da'at (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, for extracting LSA.

LoL, beat me to it.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 1, 2011)

ill take the lsd for 100, alex. haha


----------



## Slexdex (Jul 1, 2011)

wow that is some great info thank you for all of that!


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah i have seen the formula for .25 and it isnt anything that can just be whipped up. you have to be a for real for real chemist. i looked at it and it might as well been in gibberish. wish i had gotten a copy that person is doing life in prison now


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 1, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> that makes my mouth water like crazy!!!
> 
> i feel like EVERYONE is ABOUT to get their fair share of LSD....very soon.
> very very soon.
> ...


i sure hope so im down to my last 4 squares. i been sitting on them for the 4th and some k. but its looking bleak for the k. frown and pout lucy alone is just boring without k to light her on fire


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 1, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i sure hope so im down to my last 4 squares. i been sitting on them for the 4th and some k. but its looking bleak for the k. frown and pout lucy alone is just boring without k to light her on fire


i get you on that but no need to rely on it and bring your lucy trip down.

Lucy by herself ....is ALWAYS a good time.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 1, 2011)

grizlbr said:


> Is that all there is to LSD? How to Make LSD in the comfort of your own Home
> 
> 30 grams of Morning Glory seeds = 1 trip
> Is this for real?


NO!!!!

its NOT for real!!!

LSD cannot be made that way.


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 1, 2011)

when you start thowing k in the mix lucy becomes bland all by her self


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 1, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> when you start thowing k in the mix lucy becomes bland all by her self


i've been introduced to the AMAZING combo L + K has to offer...

and i wouldnt change the Lucy alone experience for anything. !!!
[doses from 75 micrograms - 450 micrograms each trip]

maybe this Lucy you have is a little *dirty*???


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice thread....even though i know nothing of this stuff except the experience of good old uncle sid.

Would be nice to see it come back and be as easily obtained like it used to be,for some of us any way.

Mad props to you guys.

And Tenner.....wheres he at?You shit.....so your connection fell into your lap practically huh?YOU SUCK!!!

But you still alright wit me........but you still suck.LOL


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 1, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i've been introduced to the AMAZING combo L + K has to offer...
> 
> and i wouldnt change the Lucy alone experience for anything. !!!
> [doses from 75 micrograms - 450 micrograms each trip]
> ...


My feelings exactly.My prime was from around 89-95 and it was easy to get GOOD product.Nothing compares to LSD by itself,if it is GOOD.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a feeling that it would be easier to genetically modify yeast into producing LSD than it would be to synthesize it! If you don't know what I'm talking about, read this: https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/441414-lsd-producing-microbes.html


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 1, 2011)

hopefully that study is coming to effect


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 2, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I've read this a few different times. I'm glad to see it posted here. I wish that at some point in my life I would get offered a thumbprint, sadly I don't think it will ever happen.


Keep your hopes up buddy! 


About a month ago some random hippy offered me some amber crystal at a festival... I didnt take it, not up for that challenge personally lol.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jul 2, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Keep your hopes up buddy!
> 
> 
> About a month ago some random hippy offered me some amber crystal at a festival... I didnt take it, not up for that challenge personally lol.


 
 What a sacred offering !! Once in a lifetime. Wow. A shame it wasn't the correct time or place for such a test. But mikey my good buddy, the energy surrounding you tells me such an occurence will likely swing your way again  .. When the planets are aligning and such..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 2, 2011)

Perhaps that was not the perfect time ...
Also ... Dear CANN ... with LSD ... there is a _*'Magical'*_ number you are allowed to consume ...

That next hit could be your last ONE ...
Its not about numbers in consumption .... but the perfect junction at which to consume !

Shouts OUT to _CyprUS GaLLactic CoRRidor_ !
_*This way She always finds YOU ...*_ _*without ever a hitch.
* _
[video=youtube;5ZR-RGgRdxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZR-RGgRdxs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 2, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Keep your hopes up buddy!
> 
> 
> About a month ago some random hippy offered me some amber crystal at a festival... I didnt take it, not up for that challenge personally lol.


if you were twisted after 3 np blots then the amber thumb print wouldn't be great


----------



## Tenner (Jul 2, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Nice thread....even though i know nothing of this stuff except the experience of good old uncle sid.
> 
> Would be nice to see it come back and be as easily obtained like it used to be,for some of us any way.
> 
> ...


It may of fell into my lap, but thats still part luck part how I was on the night.I was the one who started the conversation, led it in the right path and obtained the phone number for later  

The may say taking LSD makes you insane but I don`t belive that. I do belive it leaves a certain mark in your "aura", the way the person looks tells you what they have been up to 

I say this because every person I later on got into a conversation and found out was a tripper did hint me with something special before I even conversed to them


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 2, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i've been introduced to the AMAZING combo L + K has to offer...
> 
> and i wouldnt change the Lucy alone experience for anything. !!!
> [doses from 75 micrograms - 450 micrograms each trip]
> ...


no it has nothing to do with that or the kind of lucy. just k takes it so much further. i am just tripping fool always have been. i love way out there deep trips. and k def adds a whole new dimension to things. once that combo has been in place for so many years it has made just tripping kinda boring to me


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 2, 2011)

i wish the mxe worked like that. imo it trashes lucy. takes all flowing things and brings them to screeching halt and turns everything to a cheap painting


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 2, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> What a sacred offering !! Once in a lifetime. Wow. A shame it wasn't the correct time or place for such a test. But mikey my good buddy, the energy surrounding you tells me such an occurence will likely swing your way again  .. When the planets are aligning and such..


Haha canuck buddy you always crack me up... See the thing was it was nothing to do with time and place as much as it was i dont want to trip that hard. As Verde said i lost my marbles off 3 needlepoint blots, i dont think i could handle a print man... 

Kid wanted me to be family... Im good lol. 



Puffer Fish said:


> Perhaps that was not the perfect time ...
> Also ... Dear CANN ... with LSD ... there is a 'magical' number you are allowed to consume ...
> That next hit could be your last ONE ...
> Its not about numbers in consumption .... but the perfect junction at which to consume !
> ...


See for me i ate some Needlepoint the night before and fryed for 16 hours, i had the most amazing time of my life. So much so that i want to hang on to that experience forever. Def didnt want to tarnish it with an overload of crystal lol. 



Sr. Verde said:


> if you were twisted after 3 np blots then the amber thumb print wouldn't be great


Yeah no kidding man. Me and the print probably wouldnt get a long to well lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2011)

I eat subway sandwiches before my acid trips.


True story.


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I eat subway sandwiches before my acid trips.
> 
> 
> True story.


why is that sr


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I eat subway sandwiches before my acid trips.
> 
> 
> True story.


Thanks for the support... Lol.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahh ha ha ha ... subway sandwiches ... right before the trip ... are the best.
Sven, YOU should try.*







*_That is right on the point ..._


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 4, 2011)

not that im saying i wouldnt want to but they are kind of out the way for me. i like living out they way. closest subway to me is bout 12 miles


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 4, 2011)

Word that's legit sven... Sometimes i wish i didnt live in the city. I can imagine how much more peaceful it must be.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 4, 2011)

True DAT ... Phelps ... I share your sentiments ...
If I would not live in the city ... and would have access to fields ... and space like you SVEN ...
I would be a _mad farmer/grower_ ...
Love the Peaceful aspects of it all and lack of pollution ...


----------



## hiphip247 (Jul 4, 2011)

A print would be


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 4, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> True DAT ... Phelps ... I share your sentiments ...
> If I would not live in the city ... and would have access to fields ... and space like you SVEN ...
> I would be a _mad farmer/grower_ ...
> Love the Peaceful aspects of it all and lack of pollution ...


Absolutely! I honestly would love to grow all my own food/herb and raise my own Dairy cows and chickens for eggs... 



I have family that live in the U.P. of Michigan on a Lake and everyone out their is so nice to each other, seems like so much less drama...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 4, 2011)

i have grandparents that live texerkana that have a little over 100 acres and they totally live of everything they have and grow. incredebly self-sustaining existance. i think thats a little something most of us would really enjoy. ive never had the chance to grow my own plants or anything but if i had that i would be growing, fa sho.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 4, 2011)

It is certainly the way to live. The only problem is you never want to leave.


----------



## 808toker (Jul 5, 2011)

Im i need of a visit from lucy sometime soon , Hopefully she finds me...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 5, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> why is that sr



shits just good easy to grab before eating a few doses... shit get like 3-4 feet of sub and put that shit in your fridge and it should be enough for a 14 hour trip

best thing next to home made fresh food..


goes down easy.


I like keeping my body healthy and well fed... just like bud plants... self respect.. subway sandwiches.




This is some goood weeed.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 5, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i have grandparents that live texerkana that have a little over 100 acres and they totally live of everything they have and grow. incredebly self-sustaining existance. i think thats a little something most of us would really enjoy. ive never had the chance to grow my own plants or anything but if i had that i would be growing, fa sho.



I got some tomatos going... I was frying and walked over, found some red ones.. plucked um' washed um' and ate them.... DAMN good right off the vine. Especially melting face. Fresh off the vine is the only way to have tomatoes


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 5, 2011)

You should see the monster tomato's my mom grows. Nice red juicy giants!!

She plants them about 3 months before she takes them outside.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 5, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> You should see the monster tomato's my mom grows. Nice red juicy giants!!
> 
> She plants them about 3 months before she takes them outside.



Fuck yeah. It makes me want to set up a 250w in the winter to start them for a few months 

Tomatos are awesome


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 6, 2011)

I LOVE FRESH TOMATOS. Never refridgerate a tomato. Any temp lower than like 50 degrees, I think, kills all the flavour. Its science, too not just me bullshitting Alton Brown explained it in Good Eats, I know some of you watch that show. Also while tripping there is nothing like celery. Just eat a bite of celery, you cant stomach a whole lot on shrooms but that first bite is something of pure magic. I remember my girlfriend looking at the celery after shed taken a bite, just saying oh my god, its food, but its celery, but its a plant, its so beautiful. That deep earthy watery crunch of celery is enough to propel you to hyperspace, I swear, trust me. I first heard about it from a friend who heard from his friend, so spread it to your friends. Celery while tripping. Do it.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Fuck yeah. It makes me want to set up a 250w in the winter to start them for a few months
> 
> Tomatos are awesome



I want to do the same thing but only with strawberries instead. Nothing like some good ole hydroponic strawberries. I have a 250w and a 400w HPS/MH that im just sitting on right now...



Btw Verde and your damn subway jokes have had me rolling bro... Seriously man keep it up haha.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 6, 2011)

That sounds like slang. 'Hey man, want to do some celery.' 'MAN!!! Whats Celery?!'

That DOB card would make me cringe like hell!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah me to... Dont know if i could ever commit to a 20+ hour trip again, it gets to real after a while and you start wondering if you are ever going to come down lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I LOVE FRESH TOMATOS. Never refridgerate a tomato. Any temp lower than like 50 degrees, I think, kills all the flavour. Its science, too not just me bullshitting Alton Brown explained it in Good Eats, I know some of you watch that show. Also while tripping there is nothing like celery. Just eat a bite of celery, you cant stomach a whole lot on shrooms but that first bite is something of pure magic. I remember my girlfriend looking at the celery after shed taken a bite, just saying oh my god, its food, but its celery, but its a plant, its so beautiful. That deep earthy watery crunch of celery is enough to propel you to hyperspace, I swear, trust me. I first heard about it from a friend who heard from his friend, so spread it to your friends. Celery while tripping. Do it.


Celery 2012 *american flag image*


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> I want to do the same thing but only with strawberries instead. Nothing like some good ole hydroponic strawberries. I have a 250w and a 400w HPS/MH that im just sitting on right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Verde and your damn subway jokes have had me rolling bro... Seriously man keep it up haha.









Talk about a hole-in-one......


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha! 


Talk about a cold cut combo, i eat 3 every day to keep me strong... Hey Happy, can i get one of those? Coming write up.... *swing* *catches sandwhich in mouth* Talk about a hole in one. 


Verde, fucking priceless bro. Happy Gilmore is probably my favorite movie of all time... 



Veggie delites for me all day though... Mmmm Good!


----------



## Feenius (Jul 6, 2011)

I met a guy in the federal pen that was in the lsd game,boy was he a head.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 6, 2011)

I may just have to make that a T-Shirt.

"Talk about a cold cut combo..."


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> Talk about a cold cut combo, i eat 3 every day to keep me strong... Hey Happy, can i get one of those? Coming write up.... *swing* *catches sandwhich in mouth* Talk about a hole in one.
> ...



Dude YES! Happy gilmore is the shit.

Have you ever watched it on acid? You notice a lot of WEIRD stuff!

Like the sets on the golf courses and what not, weird things in the background. They filmed in British Colombia for most of the movie I think. I want to go play the holes that happy played!

It's like a ferris wheel it's circular.. you pay your quarter you go up, down side to side. Good energy. Feel the flow happy. 

Harness Good. Energy. Block. Bad.


Harness good..... Block bad.


Good... bad..


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 6, 2011)

I like Ben Stiller's portrayal of the 'care home' worker. AKA The Overseer.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

You just need a little glass of shut the hell up. Now you will go to sleep or i will put you to sleep! Check out the name tag, your in my world now grandma!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

Sr verde, no i havent ever watched it on acid. To be honest i never actually thought about watching it, i bet it's a good one lol. 



Def going to have to be on some future occasion that's for sure!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 7, 2011)

Billy madison is a trip on L. Like the opening penguin scene


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 7, 2011)

and the kid toilets... hahaha....

you want some this milk? how bout you sideburns.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh god haha.


I forgot all about the damn Penguin in that movie haha. 


Nuddy Magazine day!!! 




Darth you gotta love his black maid haha.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 7, 2011)

right. any maid who hooks it up with Snack Packs is awesome in my book.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

No doubt!


Same with his women. That Veronica Von... 


Snack packs... Your the coolest!


----------



## hiphip247 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Billy madison is a trip on L. Like the opening penguin scene


That part is a classic!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmm.
sounds like next time i eat some dose I MUST watch Billy Madison.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

so I know I started this thread but I have a question about DARKER crystals....

LSD is supposed to be CLEAR or white. correct??
if the crystal turns out to be darker, doesnt that mean the person who made it may have some dark qualities that can be passed through the LSD????
or the person just didnt do the filtration process thoroughly???


i am asking this because I got a vial of some LSD the other day.

it is FOR SURE lsd but the thing that threw me off...
is that the liquid is AMBER
almost has a purple darkness to it.

isnt LSD supposed to be clear?

could this batch have a "DARK" side to it?
not a bad side. but a dark side.

or could have the alcohol they used simply of been amber??? [ instead of water or a clear alcohol ]

it def. tastes like alcohol.


anyone know anything about "darker" LSD crystals.?????


----------



## NP88 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL passing on their "darkness"!!!!


A friend of mine who knows absolutely nothing about LSD told me that he had amber liquid one time, and he didn't feel anything from 3 hits of it.... Might have not been acid, but who knows?

Isn't the darker, amber colored LSD known as Amber?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

NP88 said:


> LOL passing on their "darkness"!!!!
> 
> 
> A friend of mine who knows absolutely nothing about LSD told me that he had amber liquid one time, and he didn't feel anything from 3 hits of it.... Might have not been acid, but who knows?


well it definately was not the stuff i got! hahaha
3 hits of this shit and you are spun!!!!!



> *Isn't the darker, amber colored LSD known as Amber? *


correct.
but I feel the solution they mixed the crystal with was a amber type of alcohol. such as captain Morgan or some type of dark hard liquor.
but then again....it could be the crystal showing the amber coloring.


wouldnt the L's effects kind of have a reflection on the type of L??

where Clean LSD and Dirty LSD came into play....


----------



## NP88 (Jul 12, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> well it definately was not the stuff i got! hahaha
> 3 hits of this shit and you are spun!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Captain morgan?!?!? WTF? Were these college freshman putting it into solution??

I've only experienced 2 types of acid in my lifetime... The first was clean, weak, plain white blotters. They had a relaxing feel. The entire come up was almost like being on a benzo. When I took half a blotter the first time to gauge their potency, all that i felt was the numbness of the come up for 3 hours. Around the fourth hour, it felt the same, but I noticed a bit of color entering my field of vision.
The second type of acid was needle point, about 2-3 times the potency of my first blotters, and they were just grand!

I may get lucky and experience some white fluff in the near future. I can't wait to see how that compares. Liquid might be in my future too, although I'm not sure what type of LSD it would be. 

I hope i never experience dirty LSD. And i hope NONE of you experience dirty acid, unless its the only acid you can find, and you are ok with that!


----------



## BangBangNig (Jul 12, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Billy madison is a trip on L. Like the opening penguin scene


 Haha

Come heeeeeere Mr. Penguin!!!!!

Dont you dare run away!


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay for me!!!!! getting 5 vials of needlepoint!!! yeah, that's right........ get jealous....... (Haven't had needlepoint in months...... only ganeshas and dots)


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 12, 2011)

dam. those 2 words sound beautiful together, vial and needlepoint. ahhhhh....thats nice.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 13, 2011)

yes that woulddd be niceee....
niceeee.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> Yay for me!!!!! getting 5 vials of needlepoint!!! yeah, that's right........ get jealous....... (Haven't had needlepoint in months...... only ganeshas and dots)


ohhh wahhhh!!!

hahahaha

if i had a supply of even half a strip of ganeshas or even a few dots

I WOULD GO BONKERS!!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 13, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> Yay for me!!!!! getting of needlepoint!!! yeah, that's right........ get jealous....... (Haven't had needlepoint in months...... only ganeshas and dots)


Man i would really edit that... Probably not smart to openly say that on here. 


Congrat's though... NP is straight fire... Mmm i love it!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 13, 2011)

BBQ... It could be just the fat that they used Amber Crystal... Or even champagne or something a long those lines. Ive ready that color depends on recipe and purity... The more pure the lighter in color it is...


----------



## BangBangNig (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww he was just kiddin, right skuxx?


----------



## NP88 (Jul 13, 2011)

So are there actually different recipes for the different qualities of LSD, or are they named based on the quality of the synthesis? For example, does someone follow the recipe for white fluff, or did they just not perform a proper/clean needlepoint synthesis?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 13, 2011)

NP88 said:


> So are there actually different recipes for the different qualities of LSD, or are they named based on the quality of the synthesis? For example, does someone follow the recipe for white fluff, or did they just not perform a proper/clean needlepoint synthesis?


Well im no expert so dont quote me on this. But apparently according to CHINACAT(who is family) deep within the dead family there is a Needlepoint family, Fluff family, Silver family, etc. From what ive read is different recipes produce different types of crystal... 


That's just what ive read from Chinacat's post's on shroomery..


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 13, 2011)

i believe him. if hes family, then hes probably right.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 13, 2011)

This scale is even purported by krystle cole. Apparently Leonard Pickard was producing large quantities of the lavendar LSD and Gordon Todd Skinner was producing small batches of white fluff and other novel tryptamines.

Who really know though?


----------



## NP88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Well im no expert so dont quote me on this. But apparently according to CHINACAT(who is family) deep within the dead family there is a Needlepoint family, Fluff family, Silver family, etc. From what ive read is different recipes produce different types of crystal...
> 
> 
> That's just what ive read from Chinacat's post's on shroomery..


I see. That's actually very interesting. Id rep you, but I gotta spread the love first


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 13, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I see. That's actually very interesting. Id rep you, but I gotta spread the love first


Haha no worries buddy!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

NP88 said:


> So are there actually different recipes for the different qualities of LSD, or are they named based on the quality of the synthesis? For example, does someone follow the recipe for white fluff, or did they just not perform a proper/clean needlepoint synthesis?


my brother was telling me that once you learn how to make LSD.
you have to figure the last few steps out on your own.

i believe this creates the different potency or types of crystals.

Owsley 'bear' has a certain "ting" that made his love light shine on his lsd crystals.

its up to the chemist.
his/her energy shows up on the crystal, which causes the "wild card" experience.

ever heard about TRUE fluff experiences being "heavenly"
that is because that lsd crystal was made by GOOD and PURE people.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 13, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> my brother was telling me that once you learn how to make LSD.
> you have to figure the last few steps out on your own.
> 
> i believe this creates the different potency or types of crystals.


Is that a general rule that those teaching synthesis to others follow? I don't understand how else you would only partially learn the method.


----------



## greengenez (Jul 13, 2011)

I also believe it to be a spiritual gift that helps link you to the quantum physics of the universe, wish it was more available, with the quality to open the mind of the machine that is, today.
+rep for the read thanks.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jul 13, 2011)

I understood it that the purest crystal had just been washed multiple times.. and with a large price: The yield is much lower when subsequent washes are performed. Crystal like 'Lavender', for example, may be sold as is after synthesis. But specimens such as NeedlePoint has been washed multiple times. Similarily to getting purer DMT or mescaline crystals with less impurities via additional washes.

A molecule is a molecule is a molecule.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

^^^^^^
right on sir CanN!!!!!



this is very informative.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

greengenez said:


> I also believe it to be a spiritual gift that helps link you to the quantum physics of the universe, wish it was more available, with the quality to open the mind of the machine that is, today.
> +rep for the read thanks.


 i am glad you enjoyed it, kind sir.

keep going down the RIGHT path.
and seek enlightenment.!!!

much love <3


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 20, 2011)

GOT A HOLD OF SOME WHITE FLUFF!!!!

it is White On White WOW style.

white blotter paper.

supposedly these are 100+ micrograms...
we shall see!!!

ahhh I can already taste the purity!

white fluff crystal.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like the manufacturer is a pretty cool guy. White on white and pure stuff, no shit! 

[video=youtube;oIfxBthfFkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIfxBthfFkg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

From someone who hass never taken more than cannabis alcohol or nicotine, that was a very very good read, think i might read up on this whole family and such some more, is rather interesting stuff. Also read nicely alongside the copy of the doors of Perception i've got in the bathroom at the moment


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 21, 2011)

hahaha. nice tenner. gotta love Tom Jones.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 26, 2011)

View attachment 1706830

anyone heard or seen Micro dots around anymore????


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 26, 2011)

i wish i could say yes bbq. those look awesome. whats the mg range on those?


----------



## vapedup (Jul 26, 2011)

hello! Great thread!  glad to see I'm not the only one. That views Lucy as spiritual sacrament! Have any of u ever heard of Avatar blotter??? Or Buddha blotter from Amsterdamn, maybe some in states. This is by far the best I have ever taken!! I finally had a "breakthrough" with this strain! Changed my life! So amazing now!! Wish I could share. This feeling with everyone!


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 26, 2011)

hey heatlessBBQ, you roll with the family?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 26, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> hey heatlessBBQ, you roll with the family?


let's just say I am on the right path.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 26, 2011)

Yo yo yo! BBQ!!  I have to ask a question!? What's up with the subway?! Lol! Also, have u ever tried Salvia either while on LSD or the come down?? Its some real heavy stuff, not for everyone, but very "educational" if u will! I met a guy in KC was REALLY into the DEAD, said his pops use to roll with the dead on tour back in the day. He was tealing me about the DEAD Family LSD, real cool guy, think I'm gonna have to hit him up!!


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 26, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> let's just say I am on the right path.


The path of Tao?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 26, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> The path of Tao?


there is only one "way" or "Tao".

and I dont follow any form of anything.

i follow my own beliefs


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i follow my own beliefs



All you can really do is form your own perception of 'reality'


----------



## vapedup (Jul 27, 2011)

Perception IS reality! U ain't know!! Lol! A line I like to tell my friends is: Ur reality is ur perception, and my perception is my reality! 
We have to pull our energy out of this "system"


----------



## Tenner (Jul 27, 2011)

Well hey, my reality says your reality isn`t real.

My reality is better than your reality.

Your crazy!


----------



## vapedup (Jul 27, 2011)

Then that is UR reality! Enjoy! Just don't tell me what MINE is! Damn u BIG Brother (feds)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2011)

"reality is what you make of it"


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 27, 2011)

+rep bbq. that was a fuckin beautiful remark. and good luck on your path. maybe someday i too may have a chance to follow ur steps.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 28, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Yo yo yo! BBQ!!  I have to ask a question!? What's up with the subway?! Lol! Also, have u ever tried Salvia either while on LSD or the come down?? Its some real heavy stuff, not for everyone, but very "educational" if u will! I met a guy in KC was REALLY into the DEAD, said his pops use to roll with the dead on tour back in the day. He was tealing me about the DEAD Family LSD, real cool guy, think I'm gonna have to hit him up!!


the subway is whats up my friend!!!
we are planning on getting sponsored...soon 

but I have never even thought about that.
saliva + lsd....hmmmm.

i feel salvia is long gone out of my life but maybe I shall set up another date with her. 



mescalinebandit420 said:


> +rep bbq. that was a fuckin beautiful remark. and good luck on your path. maybe someday i too may have a chance to follow ur steps.


you ARE on that path dear friend...

just keep following it.

much love brother <3

hit me up if you need anything MescalineBandit.  even questions


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks man. i appreciate all your support and help. you are one of the few people on here i can always turn to for great reports and stellar info. good vibes bro.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 28, 2011)

@ BBQ, yes the Salvia is very enlighting! Some say, Salvia is the ultimate teacher plant, and others say it is a demon plant, ill let y'all decide!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 28, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> thanks man. i appreciate all your support and help. you are one of the few people on here i can always turn to for great reports and stellar info. good vibes bro.


its only up to us to bring back the love.
and its weird....

how "taking drugs" now a days... we become more normal.

im sick of things being "strange" or negative.

lets bring it back.

and your kind words motivate me bandit.
i cant wait til you start making posts HERE SOON about how YOUR path unfolds.

i can feel it....
its coming!!!!

=D

<3 much love


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 29, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> let's just say I am on the right path.


 
gotta love it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 29, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> gotta love it.


i hope to meet YOU someday.
may it be in this life or when we are apart of it all.

much love <3


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 29, 2011)

much love to you brother <3.

ever hit up any festivals? I didnt get to any this year, not even small ones around my state... very sad... but id say lets hit up a bigger festival next year.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 30, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> much love to you brother <3.
> 
> ever hit up any festivals? I didnt get to any this year, not even small ones around my state... very sad... but id say lets hit up a bigger festival next year.


wakarusa!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 30, 2011)

i feel it too bro.


----------



## FamilyFarmer (Jul 30, 2011)

Heatless...you coming back to the mountain for Yonder Mountain Harvest Festival?....My crew is gearing up as we speak. Yonder 3 nights and 7 Walkers as well!!!!


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Is it just me or are their a lot of festivals in Ozark that cater to the psychedelic community.

Why is this?

Is their something I don't know about this city??


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Is it just me or are their a lot of festivals in Ozark that cater to the psychedelic community.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> Is their something I don't know about this city??


i think so sir.

i found out the magic of the mountain just this summer.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Aug 1, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> wakarusa!!


Im going to try and make it next year.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> Im going to try and make it next year.


no.
you will make it next year.

manifestation


----------



## asdf1 (Aug 2, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i think so sir.
> 
> i found out the magic of the mountain just this summer.



But what on earth is the deal..... Is it a pretty psychedelic community around there or what?.... If not may it be just a mutual meeting spot for those who partake?


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Aug 2, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> no.
> you will make it next year.
> 
> manifestation


I am! I decided yesterday, I am forsureeee gunna be going. Lets get together. Take a hike tripping sack. Man i cant wait


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 3, 2011)

mmmmmmm LSD.

i have a FEELING that there is going to be A LOT of REALLY fire LSD floating around soon.

the market is about to be flooded!!!!




cops wont know what to do except TRIP THE FUCK OUT!

hahaha!


----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you think

LSD is getting more popular?

or

LSD is getting less popular?

My opinion: On the more side. But that might be wishful thinking


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 3, 2011)

wishful thinking manifests, ya know... 

and I believe that DMT and LSD are BOTH getting VERY popular!!!

our world is going to shit....
everyone needs to hit rocks bottom before things get better.


----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> wishful thinking manifests, ya know...
> 
> and I believe that DMT and LSD are BOTH getting VERY popular!!!
> 
> ...


I`m actually starting to belive that. Must be all the drugs  

I think the more "you can have a journey to wonderworld" along with "its not really bad for you" are getting spread out the more people are getting curious  

And the more the ugliness of our world is becoming apparent, the more people are searching for "different worlds"


----------



## i<3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I`m actually starting to belive that. Must be all the drugs
> 
> I think the more "you can have a journey to wonderworld" along with "its not really bad for you" are getting spread out the more people are getting curious
> 
> And the more the ugliness of our world is becoming apparent, the more people are searching for "different worlds"


its funny because thats exactly how i feel and think....anyways, i find it funny that i haven't ever taken any psychedelics except in my mums tummy.... but i still feel a strange connection, indescribable towards everything..... i really like it......

anyways, just watching how you guys reason makes me happy to see that it IS getting a bit better (the world) sorry for sounding over dramatic..... 
just keep doin what your doin.....
peace 
I<3


----------



## i<3 (Aug 3, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> wishful thinking manifests, ya know...
> 
> and I believe that DMT and LSD are BOTH getting VERY popular!!!
> 
> ...


 i also think there getting more popular.... the first time i heard aabout DMT is because of DR. dre, and LSD, because of my mom ( when i was 12).
i hope ill manage to get a contact....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 3, 2011)

i<3 said:


> i also think there getting more popular.... the first time i heard aabout DMT is because of DR. dre, and LSD, because of my mom ( when i was 12).
> i hope ill manage to get a contact....


you will.

manifest.


----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

Ahh the worlds always going to be the same place. Just got a haymaker behind the ear from a guy high on coke for doing absolutely nothing other than walk down the street lol 

But I`m going to be the same too. Charged with the Love


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 5, 2011)

LSD through DMT

DMT through LSD


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Aug 7, 2011)

DMT while on shrooms, LSD and EXTC. straight fantasy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 7, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> DMT while on shrooms, LSD and EXTC. straight fantasy.


id rather put some K in the mix instead of DMT.

but all 5 sounds crazy.

and crazy is my middle name


----------



## Kiokrassi (Aug 7, 2011)

recalling my strongest trips, two of the strongest were seperate mescaline and lsd combo trips which i combined 500or more mescaline and over 5-10 hits of good blotter, i can't remember the exact amounts but i recall some of the most intense visuals i've ever had from psychedelic experiences from these trips

incredibly, a search for colored pencil art non related to tripping led me to pictures of art that resembled visually what i saw in my mescaline lsd combo trips. i have attatched the images to this post. the resemblance of how all surfaces and textures looked on that combo of psychedelic compounds to these colored pencil sculptures is remarkable to me.

other trips that have been my most intense, were the two heroic doses of LSD i took. once 15 hits and once 20 hits of well dosed blotter. lose open eye vision for the first 3 hours what is replaced by rainbow geometric fractals, open and closed eyes. after the first bit subsided, every surface and texture would melt and morph into geometric shapes. everything looked as if there were in a cartoon, everything was in detailed pixels for the next odd hours. tripped strong for 24 hours, with residual lsd effects almost 48 hours after, tracers and color enhancement still going.

and then there were my few DMT breakthrough's, which were still more profound than any other psychedelic or psychedelic combo i've tried...which has been aplenty


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 8, 2011)

that is fucking AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kiokrassi (Aug 8, 2011)

it was man! and the intense spiky colored pencil tip type fractals would just move like a wave across all surfaces where i moved my eyes. what was just as incredible was the auditory hallucinations and auditory enhancement the combo provides. music was like my ears were having an orgasm the whole time. i miss my tripping days, i rarely take more than a half hit of acid now days, just dont have the time i like to have a good 3 day window to do nothing for the real big trips like that.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 9, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> hold on i lied a 100ml might work if your laying fucking cardboard



You know the family wouldNt appreciate those words out of your mouth.

Sven step back a little


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Aug 9, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> id rather put some K in the mix instead of DMT.
> 
> but all 5 sounds crazy.
> 
> and crazy is my middle name


The name's BBQ, Heatless _Crazy_ BBQ. You know, a friend of mine actually gave his son the middle name 'Danger'.. awesome right?


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to name my first born after Vincent Vega from pulp fiction. VVV Vincent Vega Vallgrown


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't had some K in a longggg time... Idk if I even want any.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> The name's BBQ, Heatless _Crazy_ BBQ. You know, a friend of mine actually gave his son the middle name 'Danger'.. awesome right?


that IS awesome!!!! =D

maybe NDAng.'s middle name is 'Danger'???
ahhhh i miss him.... 
:/

but Heatless Crazy BBQ kinda rolls off your tongue.  i like it


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude fk the BS and hook me up.. if you really cared about it you would assist me in my journey to test it out.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Dude fk the BS and hook me up.. if you really cared about it you would assist me in my journey to test it out.


have faith.


----------



## TheCovinator (Aug 11, 2011)

*HeatlessBBQ*
How would you compare the breakthrough on LSD thumbprint to breaking through on DMT ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2011)

it seems that they are very similar in nature.
but not at all the same experience.

DMT breakthroughs are a VERY "quick preview" 
with important information that is presented so fast it is hard to interpret
and once you return from the experience it is hard to remember but you know it was important...

while an LSD breakthrough is not only a preview. it is an experience that is so deep
that it will show you everything in a lot longer, laid out time. This allows you to remember each moment more in detail.
Each moment [in reality] has a lot more time added to it then a DMT trip. 
LSD breakthroughs seem to focus more on the individual BEFORE they become EVERYTHING [which is more than a preview]
then once they become one with everything... that is where other information is revealed.
and once are one with everything "forever" ...you come back to yourself and you have valuable and important information that needs to be spread to others that have not experienced this....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2011)

this information was happily and gladly given to US from Chinacat72 from shroomery and mycotopia.
much love and thank you for EVERYTHING.
such a beautiful piece....

--------------------------------------------
*What is an LSD Thumbprint breakthrough like?*

It is hard to describe a thumbprint. Human language cannot describe an experiance that is encompasses all of life. Every cell of every creature or living thing that ever lived or will live is connected by the energy or light. When we die are body and our ego is gone. We become one with eternity or the light or God or whatever name you wish to call it. A thumbprint allows this to happen and rerturn to our physical body. My first print I layed down and quickly realized that this was my actual death. You watch the whole process unfold with complete awareness.
I didn't cling to my body I just realized my life had passed. As I was spiraling up or out I saw my life evolve through the years I lived. The happiness, the sadness,the people I loved and the people I didn't. The joy that I gave and the pain that I caused. I saw the true nature of reality and why things were the way they were. As I got higher I saw the nature of reality on the cosmic scale and saw that the reason for our evolution was to experiance love. To love is to have experianced the finest of life. Then came the moment were it was time to let go. As I did it came for me and I sobbed uncontrolabley for I realized that the light or energy we call god or creation was perfect. It was pure unconditional love.
What else could god have been I realized. That glint of innocent perfection in a baby's eye. The light was pure as the heart of Jesus Christ. I dissolved into it and died. Since there was no me only the all ,I cannot remember the rest because there was no me to remember. After forever I slowly decended into my body.
I spent days awake afterwards talking to myself. I vowed to god to spread LSD so others could see the light. I vowed to look at every person as the lord and treat them as such.
I was reborn and continue to live by the values I learned. I became as active as I could spreading LSD. Year after year in hotel rooms with a pyrex pan and watercolor paper. Hoping excitedly that some of these hit's will help guide my brothers and sisters back towards the light. LSD is a direct message from God. Period. I don't think we get another chance. We can love each other or we can kill each other ,but it is up to us. As I always say in my threads as a reminder, my work with LSD ended years ago.

As for your question about eating and going to the bathroom. I don't think I ate for a week afterwards. As for going to the bathroom I hadn't eaten before hand at my guides advise so it wasn't a problem. I remember letting go as it got dark and coming back a lttle before sunrise. I was high for along time afterwards and as I said earlier you never fully return. I feel high all the time still and its been years.
Also I did many, many prints after that. I have eaten a lot of crystal but it was never like that first time.
I must stress that I was in the company of very evolved and older people that made sure my experiances were optimal. These were kind old spirits that had been were I was going many years before and many times. They held me as a baby every inch of the way. 

You have heard of near death experiances right. A thumbprint is a beyond death experiance.
I have a rich life now thats full of good fortune. A wonderful wife and 3 children who are completely wonderful. Every day is complete joy. I couldn't ask for more, but I know it will end one day for good. I await this day with no fear ,but the knowlege that that most rewarding and enlightening experiance of life is death.


----------



## TheCovinator (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reflection, im a young 20 year old in a transisition through many hard times this year. Phychedellics have provided me the up most reflection on myself, others and the world around me. I have a learned so much but yet have so much more to learn. Im starting my new chapter in my life in Hawaii this winter with as much hope as I can hold on to. ChinaCat's thread on the shroomery is amazing and filled with rich substance


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Aug 13, 2011)

ChinaCat is the cooooolest dude ever. I used to talk to him back in the day on shroomery.


----------



## metalbrad (Aug 21, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> mmmmmmm LSD.
> 
> i have a FEELING that there is going to be A LOT of REALLY fire LSD floating around soon.
> 
> ...


 
you are correct sir. yonder at red rocks, i had to graciously turn some silver family away. shazam!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 22, 2011)

metalbrad said:


> you are correct sir. yonder at red rocks, i had to graciously turn some silver family away. shazam!!



oh....well thats where all this silver came from...



WASNT RAILROAD AND YONDER FUCKING SICK?!?!


----------



## jimson&grover (Aug 25, 2011)

railroad and yonder were both fucking sick! best show ive seen at redrocks so far. Got some nice WOW there also


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 13, 2011)

man the ending of red rocks season was amazing!!!

best LSD i have ever had!

FURTHUR!


----------



## breakfastnuts (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone who's experienced flashbacks when taking lsd? How far back were the flashbacks? 

I've always known that lsd is non-toxic and non-addictive. But I'm a little bit concerned about the side effects that I saw on this page about facts about lsd. Here are the things that I'm more concerned about:

1. Psychologically (whatever this means) addictive for some people
2. Increased suicidal or homicidal thoughts (now this is frightening)
3. Lasting feelings of fear or nervousness, result of a bad trip, up to several days or weeks later


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 15, 2011)

breakfastnuts said:


> Anyone who's experienced flashbacks when taking lsd? How far back were the flashbacks?
> 
> I've always known that lsd is non-toxic and non-addictive. But I'm a little bit concerned about the side effects that I saw on this page about facts about lsd. Here are the things that I'm more concerned about:
> 
> ...


i actually had a small flash back a few days ago..


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Oct 15, 2011)

What a great read! I have missed Lucy and haven't seen her for a while but spirits are high with this thread, I'm sure i'll locate her when the time is right.

My last exper. Was paper tabs at Ultra Music Fest what an intense exp. Prior to that my last "trip" was a month and a half long oddessy of liquid (1 large dose to start and triped for 72hrs then several doses every few days, I had a vial)


----------



## breakfastnuts (Oct 15, 2011)

laywhoish12 said:


> i actually had a small flash back a few days ago..


How far back were the flashbacks? 5, 10, 15, 20 years?


----------



## BA142 (Oct 16, 2011)

man I haven't tripped since May 2010. I need to get on that.


----------



## bigloc (Oct 17, 2011)

If the family every needs a place to lay crystal or cook my farm always open


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Oct 17, 2011)

BA142 said:


> man I haven't tripped since May 2010. I need to get on that.


 I haven't tripped since probably 2005 or 06...... life gets in the way any more. 
Awesome thread, me and the wife have been thinking about partaking for a while now, haven't had the amount of time for a solid trip, barely even enough for a short trip. Great to know that people to still take trips, don't hear about it except on here any more, maybe i am old and square looking now, but just doesn't find me like it used to. 
Rambling, sorry you all got me thinking big time. Thanks Heatless for the great thread, and everyone else for the great read. 
I am simply shocked to hear that you are that close heatless, everytime i read these threads everyone is somewhere far far away. 
Also, can anyone provide a link to the Kansas lab bust? I never heard anything about it.....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 18, 2011)

bigloc said:


> If the family every needs a place to lay crystal or cook my farm always open


so kind. =]

but the family is ALWAYS moving.
always...

<3


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Oct 18, 2011)

Im glad you posted that. China cat was a really groovy dude, I always loved reading his posts.

Thanks for sharing Heatless I shall buy you a beer at wakarusa 2012


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 18, 2011)

LarryTheStoner said:


> Im glad you posted that. China cat was a really groovy dude, I always loved reading his posts.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Heatless I shall buy you a beer at wakarusa 2012


this made me smile so big.

especially because it holds a lot of magic in it.

SEE YOU NEXT JUNE! 
cannot wait to meet you.

much love. <3
let your love light shine


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2015)

bringing back the L ove


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 2, 2015)

Reminiscing again Heatless?


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, the pic of lovely crystal in the op doesn't work now. I think it was this one


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Aww, the pic of lovely crystal in the op doesn't work now. I think it was this one


You got that right !!! itwas !!!!

This makes me wanna eat some right now but at the same time....dont really need to


----------



## bushwickbill (Aug 7, 2015)

MasterS said:


> Not looking hard enough? I've had countless bunk that did nothing. I'm in Arizona and it feels like meth and weed from Mexico are the only easy to find junk. Hard enough is a silly conclusion, I'm not going into the depths of every shit hole crevice, I want to find a good source that wont waste my time and money. Not to mention decrease any harm. Raves here also have a lot of BZP TMPP and other junk passing for MDMA. Gotten really bad the past 5 years and I'm at the point where I'd rather make it myself than buy from an unreliable source.


TOR marketplaces. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 7, 2015)

Things getting feddy out there.
My boys dude,got caught w 226grms.
Slooooooow dooooooooownnnnnn.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 13, 2015)

does anyone know anyone who lays sheets or
does anyone lay sheets here?!?!


----------



## Noinch (Oct 13, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> does anyone know anyone who lays sheets or
> does anyone lay sheets here?!?!


I turned up at some random guys house after a night of partying, turns out he laid his own acid. Let me lay it on a 10 strip and keep it since i turned up to his house with 2cb and dmt both of which he was forever looking for. Although I never even bothered to get any contact information off of him since we bounced out of there pretty quickly when he held a straight blade up to my friends throat (he was a bit crazy)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2015)

Noinch said:


> I turned up at some random guys house after a night of partying, turns out he laid his own acid. Let me lay it on a 10 strip and keep it since i turned up to his house with 2cb and dmt both of which he was forever looking for. Although I never even bothered to get any contact information off of him since we bounced out of there pretty quickly when he held a straight blade up to my friends throat (he was a bit crazy)


uhhhhhh.....YEAH!!! but aren't WE ALL crazy??? (;
that sounds a little below and beyond "crazy". cold blooded.

did He lay it from a vial / liquid?
or does He know how to actually lay raw crystalline lsd onto sheets???
because there is a major difference


----------



## Noinch (Oct 15, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> uhhhhhh.....YEAH!!! but aren't WE ALL crazy??? (;
> that sounds a little below and beyond "crazy". cold blooded.
> 
> did He lay it from a vial / liquid?
> ...


He originally had LSD crystal that he dissolved himself and laid but when I got there he only had some left over liquid so he was just showing me how to lay it from that so pretty much was just some mop acid (very nice stuff too)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2015)

Noinch said:


> He originally had LSD crystal that he dissolved himself and laid but when I got there he only had some left over liquid so he was just showing me how to lay it from that so pretty much was just some mop acid (very nice stuff too)


yayyy for mod acid !!!

have you read any of China Cat's threads about His crystalline , thumb prit , laying experiences???? I will post link later when i find it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 15, 2015)

hmmmm decent thread man, i could tell yuo some stories about chasing precursors...........folks(even here) claiming they got real deal lucy, i believe them if the bunk test PROVES them right. Most fail imho. Ahh the memories.....


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 15, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hmmmm decent thread man, i could tell yuo some stories about chasing precursors...........folks(even here) claiming they got real deal lucy, i believe them if the bunk test PROVES them right. Most fail imho. Ahh the memories.....View attachment 3521756


Aaahhhh. A VT spotting. You pop up like lochness (Nessy) man. Where you at man?


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 15, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> bump


Heatless and his bumps. Making me think of acid.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Heatless and his bumps. Making me think of acid.


this is ONE of My intentions with this thread, the other is education.

thank You for YOUR awareness.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 16, 2015)

I've got a ten strip of some 200ug that should be arriving in a few days. I'm excited to trip again without whatever issues I had with some of the last batch. It's just about peak color change for the leaves in my parts, so I can't wait to head down to my family's cabin next weekend, make sure my new rifle is still hitting square, then lock it up and let the colors flow.

The last WOW strip I got was unreal, so here's hoping this one is just as good. Ahh forests, bonfires, LSD, and good friends go so well together, don't they?


----------



## Satyam (Oct 16, 2015)

Great thread. Great read. Brings back lots of memories...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hmmmm decent thread man, i could tell yuo some stories about chasing precursors...........folks(even here) claiming they got real deal lucy, i believe them if the bunk test PROVES them right. Most fail imho. Ahh the memories.....View attachment 3521756


lol come to Colorado....WE will steal Your face with the purest Love We got.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hmmmm decent thread man, i could tell yuo some stories about chasing precursors...........folks(even here) claiming they got real deal lucy, i believe them if the bunk test PROVES them right. Most fail imho. Ahh the memories.....View attachment 3521756


Theres also quite a few members on here that do have real deal love


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Theres also quite a few members on here that do have real deal love


Uh ooohhhhhj.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 17, 2015)

Man I swear, going into this section makes me hate where I live. Talk about 0 anything, the only thing people know about tripping is Shrooms and barely at that. I have never had the opportunity to get some real deal 'cid, but oh how I wish.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 18, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Man I swear, going into this section makes me hate where I live. Talk about 0 anything, the only thing people know about tripping is Shrooms and barely at that. I have never had the opportunity to get some real deal 'cid, but oh how I wish.


take a road trip out to a music festival or COLORADO.
freedom will soon be legalized here


----------



## Lotus minded (Oct 18, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> lol come to Colorado....WE will steal Your face with the purest Love We got.


Leave a CO brotha some under a rock in the lower south lot at red rocks!! My best luck now days is random people at shows, and y'all know how that usually goes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 18, 2015)

Lotus minded said:


> Leave a CO brotha some under a rock in the lower south lot at red rocks!! My best luck now days is random people at shows, and y'all know how that usually goes.








some of US don't , apparently.
"nothing shaking on shakedown street?"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2015)

Lotus minded said:


> Leave a CO brotha some under a rock in the lower south lot at red rocks!! My best luck now days is random people at shows, and y'all know how that usually goes.


Ya thats the problem people cutting vials and all that bullshit. Its laid to weak anymore imho. Pushers just wanna drop there pockets and don't even kno half the time what they actually have. It's nice when those cats come to get there love from you. My good friend says it best "Poser Fam" deep down inside they are Custie's that went out and bought a pair a wings. They don't care about a message and they don't care about you. 



HeatlessBBQ said:


> some of US don't , apparently.
> "nothing shaking on shakedown street?"


Jeeez Heatless didn't you read the warning on the syringe......"For Veterinarian use only"


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Jeeez Heatless didn't you read the warning on the syringe......"For Veterinarian use only"


That's because he's an animal.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ya thats the problem people cutting vials and all that bullshit. Its laid to weak anymore imho. Pushers just wanna drop there pockets and don't even kno half the time what they actually have. It's nice when those cats come to get there love from you. My good friend says it best "Poser Fam" deep down inside they are Custie's that went out and bought a pair a wings. They don't care about a message and they don't care about you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeez Heatless didn't you read the warning on the syringe......"For Veterinarian use only"


You can really tell who is real or not unless you over analyze things.

the listen movement (;


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 19, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> That's because he's an animal.


i am an alien animal, actually


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 19, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i am an alien animal, actually


There goes that Heatless again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You can really tell who is real or not unless you over analyze things.
> 
> the listen movement (;


You have to over analyze round here. D*ckheads on the reg try passing 2ci and nbome off. Hell me and @rory420420 speculate that a batch of LSA was goin round after a few rather nasty experiences.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 20, 2015)

WHODA[email protected] said:


> You have to over analyze round here. D*ckheads on the reg try passing 2ci and nbome off. Hell me and @rory420420 speculate that a batch of LSA was goin round after a few rather nasty experiences.


Shit like that always gives 2ci and nbome's a bad name, 2c-x's are especially amazing if you're intending on taking them and nbomes are surprisingly pleasant as well from my experience. All I ever hear is people hating on those drugs but it seems like the majority of people have an unjust hatred of them purely because they're sold it instead of acid


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2015)

Nbome has a lethal level if i am correct? Like 25i ...I dont think eating a 10 strip of nbome would be as nice to you as a strip of L. Cant do any of the 2's lol they all make be puke profusely. One night I ate 2 NP doses and was feeling amazing thought it was time to throw in a 25 mg 2cb. Ended up puking and puking and puking some more. But I will say the experience was one of the most amazing trips I have ever had ....it laid me down, I had a blue curtain and each time I looked at it it changed colors.Vibrant purple,greens,pinks it couldnt make up its mind what color it wanted to be. It just sat that there waving off the wall even tho there was no wind. My kitchen opened up into an amphitheatre of friends I sat there and observed as the walls behind them (have a funky blue white paints scheme) ran like waterfalls clear as could be they were so beautiful. My friends would talk to me and there bodies would float across even though they weren't moving....It was almost as if you where catching the bond of the conversation or interaction of souls? Whatever you want to call it. Everyone had there own aura's. So, there I was frying balls and my mamma who knos me toooo well puts on "So many Roads" Then it made sense it all made sense. Every lyric of the song Jerry put his soul into that song I believe. He told his story in that song too I believe, and he did it perfectly I believe.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You can really tell who is real or not unless you over analyze things.
> the listen movement (;


Everybody around heres "fam" ...I have one buddy who I kno is, he did fam time as well god bless him anyways you are right, but they are too few and far between.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nbome has a lethal level if i am correct? Like 25i ...I dont think eating a 10 strip of nbome would be as nice to you as a strip of L. Cant do any of the 2's lol they all make be puke profusely. One night I ate 2 NP doses and was feeling amazing thought it was time to throw in a 25 mg 2cb. Ended up puking and puking and puking some more. But I will say the experience was one of the most amazing trips I have ever had ....it laid me down, I had a blue curtain and each time I looked at it it changed colors.Vibrant purple,greens,pinks it couldnt make up its mind what color it wanted to be. It just sat that there waving off the wall even tho there was no wind. My kitchen opened up into an amphitheatre of friends I sat there and observed as the walls behind them (have a funky blue white paints scheme) ran like waterfalls clear as could be they were so beautiful. My friends would talk to me and there bodies would float across even though they weren't moving....It was almost as if you where catching the bond of the conversation or interaction of souls? Whatever you want to call it. Everyone had there own aura's. So, there I was frying balls and my mamma who knos me toooo well puts on "So many Roads" Then it made sense it all made sense. Every lyric of the song Jerry put his soul into that song I believe. He told his story in that song too I believe, and he did it perfectly I believe.


Nbome can definitely be lethal that's the huge problem with it being sold as acid, a strong nbome dose is about 1mg but people have overdosed on as low as 3mg if they're sensitive to it so it's a huge deal it being sold as something else. However like any drug if you use it responsibly it's not a problem, I actually prefer doing 25i-nbome a lot of the time compared to acid especially at like parties or social events because I find the acid fucking with my head too much to be social on however 25i-nbome is very clear headed with beautiful visuals so perfect for a party psychedelic. 

2cb is actually my favorite drug, it is astoundingly beautiful but a lot of people do get nausea with the 2c series. Luckily I only get it when doing crazy doses eg the first time doing 2ci and being given it from someone who didn't know what it was and snorting 4 lines of it, safe to say that was one crazy trip considering 2ci fucks with your head more than acid even on a regular dose which is only supposed to be 10-12.5mg snorted or 20-25mg oral


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Everybody around heres "fam" ...I have one buddy who I kno is, he did fam time as well god bless him anyways you are right, but they are too few and far between.


i have a very strong feeling You and I both have MANY mutual friends.
especially if You got lots of colorado fam.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 22, 2015)

bump.

bless you haters


----------



## Poi-Poi (Oct 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nbome has a lethal level if i am correct? Like 25i ...I dont think eating a 10 strip of nbome would be as nice to you as a strip of L. Cant do any of the 2's lol they all make be puke profusely. One night I ate 2 NP doses and was feeling amazing thought it was time to throw in a 25 mg 2cb. Ended up puking and puking and puking some more. But I will say the experience was one of the most amazing trips I have ever had ....it laid me down, I had a blue curtain and each time I looked at it it changed colors.Vibrant purple,greens,pinks it couldnt make up its mind what color it wanted to be. It just sat that there waving off the wall even tho there was no wind. My kitchen opened up into an amphitheatre of friends I sat there and observed as the walls behind them (have a funky blue white paints scheme) ran like waterfalls clear as could be they were so beautiful. My friends would talk to me and there bodies would float across even though they weren't moving....It was almost as if you where catching the bond of the conversation or interaction of souls? Whatever you want to call it. Everyone had there own aura's. So, there I was frying balls and my mamma who knos me toooo well puts on "So many Roads" Then it made sense it all made sense. Every lyric of the song Jerry put his soul into that song I believe. He told his story in that song too I believe, and he did it perfectly I believe.


I was there it was amazing lol


----------



## Poi-Poi (Oct 22, 2015)

In fact the bastard made me stop spinning poi cause he claims they were shooting off through the ceiling


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 23, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Shit like that always gives 2ci and nbome's a bad name, 2c-x's are especially amazing if you're intending on taking them and nbomes are surprisingly pleasant as well from my experience. All I ever hear is people hating on those drugs but it seems like the majority of people have an unjust hatred of them purely because they're sold it instead of acid


No,its cause THAT shit unregulated WILL kill you.
I like em as well.but too many fucky mofos out there..eat tenstip of fluff,awesome...eat 10mg of nbome.may you rest in peace.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 23, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> No,its cause THAT shit unregulated WILL kill you.
> I like em as well.but too many fucky mofos out there..eat tenstip of fluff,awesome...eat 10mg of nbome.may you rest in peace.


Without a doubt, I more meant people disliking them because all they hear is that shit will kill you but that's only because some dumb ass people think its okay to risk someones life for some money. If people were actually responsible and didn't put that kind of shit on tabs and sell it as acid there'd be a lot more people into the nbome series and things like that, most people i know won't even try it because they think it'll kill you which if used responsibly and in moderation it's no worse than doing any other drugs. 

I'm always sad when someone selling acid goes to jail but if you say you're selling acid and you're putting anything but acid on those tabs you deserve to be in there


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> "I will discuss LSD crystal and what happens with it. This info is from my experiences a long time ago.I can safely offer it because I have retired from this line of work and stay far away from it.
> 
> First I will briefly discuss the people or family as there called so you can get an appreciation for what they do and have done. The family is motivated to spread LSD because we believe that LSD is a key givin to us from above. LSD was givin to man from god to help him see the error of his ways. Why do you think it was discovered during the most horrible time in history. It is the antidote for the atomic bomb. It`s doesn`t matter if you beleive this or not ,because what i`m trying to express is how deeply important the family feels about the sacred value of LSD. Those who are at the upper level`s of the family will gladly sacrifice there lifes and freedom to do this work.
> 
> ...


Do we wear the same shoes? Lol the family! couldn't have said it better my self.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> No,its cause THAT shit unregulated WILL kill you.
> I like em as well.but too many fucky mofos out there..eat tenstip of fluff,awesome...eat 10mg of nbome.may you rest in peace.


Not true I've personally consumed 20+ 500 -1000 mic hits of 2cinbome and I'm writing this


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Without a doubt, I more meant people disliking them because all they hear is that shit will kill you but that's only because some dumb ass people think its okay to risk someones life for some money. If people were actually responsible and didn't put that kind of shit on tabs and sell it as acid there'd be a lot more people into the nbome series and things like that, most people i know won't even try it because they think it'll kill you which if used responsibly and in moderation it's no worse than doing any other drugs.
> 
> I'm always sad when someone selling acid goes to jail but if you say you're selling acid and you're putting anything but acid on those tabs you deserve to be in there


Acid is slang you tell people the chemical name and they like 0.0 deer in the head lights so anything on blotter or in wash could be called acid reasonably but if you say ....... negatives about a chemical that you probably have minamal knowledge of then you are just hurting psychedelic community with bad propaganda so to speak study Shulgans work on 2c and specifically 2ct7 witch was replaced with 2cinbome and other chemicals with similar structure nbome just makes the 2c family roughly 10-16 times stronger


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

asdf1 said:


> I've read this a few different times. I'm glad to see it posted here. I wish that at some point in my life I would get offered a thumbprint, sadly I don't think it will ever happen.





Sgt. Floyd said:


> Excellent read, indeed. I get goosebumps holding a ten strip. I can't imagine what holding a gram or ten would feel like.


It's scary holding 2000 500 mic hits that's for shure


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> do you wish?
> or do you believe AND want?
> 
> because those are TWO COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THINGS
> ...


In one vision induced by 5 meo dmt I sat in the floor closed my eyes and did a hand thing that's hard to explain but a beam of light came out of my head and I excelled through many layers of space and came to a book on an alter I opened it and saw that it was full of pictured and I found one that seemed fitting and I once more closed my eyes and when I opened them I was walking through the place in the picture what I took from all this is that you make your life happen it's a dream friend so dream big and make it a point to to strive for it each day step by step you'll make it but take baby steps with psychedelic material it can bestow you with unfathomable knowledge but if not used with the utmost respect it can easily result in a detrimental experience the best thing I can say is as long as you go into the experience wanting to come out a better person you should be just fine


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 24, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> In one vision induced by 5 meo dmt I sat in the floor closed my eyes and did a hand thing that's hard to explain but a beam of light came out of my head and I excelled through many layers of space and came to a book on an alter I opened it and saw that it was full of pictured and I found one that seemed fitting and I once more closed my eyes and when I opened them I was walking through the place in the picture what I took from all this is that you make your life happen it's a dream friend so dream big and make it a point to to strive for it each day step by step you'll make it but take baby steps with psychedelic material it can bestow you with unfathomable knowledge but if not used with the utmost respect it can easily result in a detrimental experience the best thing I can say is as long as you go into the experience wanting to come out a better person you should be just fine


what is that stuff like in contrast with n,n-dmt ???


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 24, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what is that stuff like in contrast with n,n-dmt ???


5 meo dmt is from bufo a avaris toad and it's way more potent


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 24, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> 5 meo dmt is from bufo a avaris toad and it's way more potent


i get that but what is the trip like???


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll try and endulge. First time I smoked it on herb in a glass spoon 1 little toke I mean a baby hit my neck was like a spegetti noodle I couldn't hold my head up ther was a beaded curtain that shimmered as it was touched by a friend and the noise made by the beads was the most eccentric music that was my first adventure the another time I became my girlfriend who im now engaged to when I looked at my hands and I saw hers I saw her feet while looking at my own I was seeing myself in her clothes when I was actually wearing mine should I make a youtube trip experience video and post a link


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> should I make a youtube trip experience video and post a link


that would be a treat and a half.
please do?


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 25, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> I'll try and endulge. First time I smoked it on herb in a glass spoon 1 little toke I mean a baby hit my neck was like a spegetti noodle I couldn't hold my head up ther was a beaded curtain that shimmered as it was touched by a friend and the noise made by the beads was the most eccentric music that was my first adventure the another time I became my girlfriend who im now engaged to when I looked at my hands and I saw hers I saw her feet while looking at my own I was seeing myself in her clothes when I was actually wearing mine should I make a youtube trip experience video and post a link


Did it force you to write without ever using a period? And did the baby arm noodle have any sauce on it? When you saw your feet turn into your now fiancés feet, were your toenails painted? And when you saw yourself in your girlfriends clothes could you see what color underwear she had on? What about boobs? Did you have boobs? Did you masterbate after you became a woman? Where can i get some of this drug that makes me turn into a woman? Are you 100% sure you didnt just put your girlfriends clothes on and throw some spaghetti on your neck?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Acid is slang you tell people the chemical name and they like 0.0 deer in the head lights so anything on blotter or in wash could be called acid reasonably but if you say ....... negatives about a chemical that you probably have minamal knowledge of then you are just hurting psychedelic community with bad propaganda so to speak study Shulgans work on 2c and specifically 2ct7 witch was replaced with 2cinbome and other chemicals with similar structure nbome just makes the 2c family roughly 10-16 times stronger


ahhh i wish i had a vial so i could puddle you so you can see what LSD is like.

steal your face


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 25, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Did it force you to write without ever using a period? And did the baby arm noodle have any sauce on it? When you saw your feet turn into your now fiancés feet, were your toenails painted? And when you saw yourself in your girlfriends clothes could you see what color underwear she had on? What about boobs? Did you have boobs? Did you masterbate after you became a woman? Where can i get some of this drug that makes me turn into a woman? Are you 100% sure you didnt just put your girlfriends clothes on and throw some spaghetti on your neck?


She was my sitter at the time you always need 1 on 5mep dmt it might cause you to flop around a bit when you blast off and yes I had all of her features and when I came down still had my clothes on I used to treat her fairly bad but when I saw myself as her I suddenly felt all her emotions and all I can assume is that the cosmic world didn't like how I treated her cause it showed me I needed to change my ways I didn't like how she felt


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 25, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ahhh i wish i had a vial so i could puddle you so you can see what LSD is like.
> 
> steal your face


I wish lol all I've ever been lucky enough to try is nn dmt, 5me0 dmt, 2ci, 2cinbome, mdma, and mda


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 25, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ahhh i wish i had a vial so i could puddle you so you can see what LSD is like.
> 
> steal your face


I've ate so much blotter I very got a few stashed but never lsd only 2ci nbome but I've done over 2500 mics at a time I've consumed 20+ hits at a time before but now I only dose when I get n a slump the time is coming tho I feel it


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been so out their I've partaken in telepathic communications that was a trip


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 25, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Did it force you to write without ever using a period? And did the baby arm noodle have any sauce on it? When you saw your feet turn into your now fiancés feet, were your toenails painted? And when you saw yourself in your girlfriends clothes could you see what color underwear she had on? What about boobs? Did you have boobs? Did you masterbate after you became a woman? Where can i get some of this drug that makes me turn into a woman? Are you 100% sure you didnt just put your girlfriends clothes on and throw some spaghetti on your neck?


ADD I talk like this at school they said put ...... when you pause but I never so unless your gonna give me punctuation lessons I can understand then button up on insulting someone's Grammer


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> I wish lol all I've ever been lucky enough to try is nn dmt, 5me0 dmt, 2ci, 2cinbome, mdma, and mda


at least you have tried dmt, molly [mdma], and sass [mda].

I am not a fan of test chemicals because they lack the entheogenic experiences.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 25, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> at least you have tried dmt, molly [mdma], and sass [mda].
> 
> I am not a fan of test chemicals because they lack the entheogenic experiences.


What do you mean by lack of entheogenic experiences I may have had one and just don't know what it is


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 26, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> What do you mean by lack of entheogenic experiences I may have had one and just don't know what it is


entheogen means to "awaken the divine within"

entheogens are a way psychedelic substances are used.

look it up


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Theres also quite a few members on here that do have real deal love


Fair enough man, i was led astray by a fraud! he claimed he had THE ONLY REAL ON THE EAST COAST, the older i get i'm starting to learn.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 26, 2015)

Then yea 2ci nbome is definitely etheogenic have you ever tried it I always got it as a white powder and did the everclear syringe method when applying it to the blotter


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 26, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Fair enough man, i was led astray by a fraud! he claimed he had THE ONLY REAL ON THE EAST COAST, the older i get i'm starting to learn.


yeah man....the east coast is filled with people only for the money.
if You ever find Yourself in Colorado during the summer time....go to red rocks before the show and you will find the most legit LSD ever...however there are fakes still roaming around


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 26, 2015)

Its not hard to get if you have a pc and a mail box rofl


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 26, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Its not hard to get if you have a pc and a mail box rofl


just gotta find the people willing to actually do that.
kind of or REALLY sketch


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 26, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Its not hard to get if you have a pc and a mail box rofl


When this semester is over...


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 26, 2015)

And 2c and it's analogs shouldn't be considered rcs Shulgan used em for the better part of his life


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm really glad I have good people then, I was talking to them lots today they go out to Mendocino county in Cali and he said he was gonna get liquid so I might get that instead of the paper. My other friend is really good to me I always text him how my trip was and he makes sure its the right stuff. One time he did get some LSA I'm pretty sure so he hooked me up with some double dipped papers. He even has several different hallucinogens but he is waiting for the right scale, as he "doesnt want to kill as that would not be good"
I will be sad when I move to co. but maybe I can find some family and they can adopt me so I can share my own light and love, or I might be close enough to his people I can meet them as their acid is always so good


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 26, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Then yea 2ci nbome is definitely etheogenic have you ever tried it I always got it as a white powder and did the everclear syringe method when applying it to the blotter


My buddy had a gram of that. I've never tried it before as it has a lethal dose but I've heard the visuals are good?


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 27, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> My buddy had a gram of that. I've never tried it before as it has a lethal dose but I've heard the visuals are good?


Can you tell me the lethal dose ? Cause I never found 1 I've exceeded 4000 mics


----------



## conor c (Oct 27, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Can you tell me the lethal dose ? Cause I never found 1 I've exceeded 4000 mics


roughly 12000 micrograms but maybe a bit above it depending who you are is the accepted view generally sorry bro my bad read it wrong thats meant to be ld50 for acid dont eat anywhere near that much nbome


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 27, 2015)

I miss those days of the late 80s when I would get my "books"(tenpacks) in the mail. 

Good Ole Grateful Dead Daze....


----------



## Noinch (Oct 27, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Can you tell me the lethal dose ? Cause I never found 1 I've exceeded 4000 mics


It gets risky going above 3mg because no one is quite certain of the lethal range of it, people have died just from ingesting 2.5mg others have taken over 20mg and have been fine


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 28, 2015)

Noinch said:


> It gets risky going above 3mg because no one is quite certain of the lethal range of it, people have died just from ingesting 2.5mg others have taken over 20mg and have been fine


I've never seen a reliable report of a fatal dose of just nbome now may b if your take n other stuff like at ffdp I took 260mg of some good molly and a 500 mic hit of nbome and my circuit started melting I was getting to hot that's what causes brain trauma not taking care of your self you gotta stay Kool


----------



## Noinch (Oct 28, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> I've never seen a reliable report of a fatal dose of just nbome now may b if your take n other stuff like at ffdp I took 260mg of some good molly and a 500 mic hit of nbome and my circuit started melting I was getting to hot that's what causes brain trauma not taking care of your self you gotta stay Kool


https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/2ci_nbome/2ci_nbome_death.shtml

My friend almost died taking 4 tabs when he usually takes 5. He couldn't move for about 45 minutes, said the pain was unbearable, started turning blue said he could feel all his arteries and veins constricting. You're most likely going to die due to a seizure, heart atatck or stroke caused by vasoconstriction from 25i


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 28, 2015)

Noinch said:


> https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/2ci_nbome/2ci_nbome_death.shtml
> 
> My friend almost died taking 4 tabs when he usually takes 5. He couldn't move for about 45 minutes, said the pain was unbearable, started turning blue said he could feel all his arteries and veins constricting. You're most likely going to die due to a seizure, heart atatck or stroke caused by vasoconstriction from 25i


I've seen dmt put people n the veg state they all came back some couldn't even take a joint from my hand one friend couldn't even talk never seen this in over 2000 tabs of 2ci nbome I've done and sold


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 28, 2015)

DMT is deeper than that when you take a good strong dose of dmt you are no longer you you're not in the room anymore. As far as you are concerned there is no room there is no you just Allness


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 28, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> DMT is deeper than that when you take a good strong dose of dmt you are no longer you you're not in the room anymore. As far as you are concerned there is no room there is no you just Allness


Rofl have you used dmt and how much like have you done a couple tenths all together or what I've smoked several grams all together and maybe a g of 5 meo dmt and every adventure was different and your making a general statement


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 28, 2015)

I was just implying that that's why his friend passed out...


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've smoked probably like a quarter oz of dmt and maybe a gram of 4 aco dmt altogether


----------



## Noinch (Oct 28, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Rofl have you used dmt and how much like have you done a couple tenths all together or what I've smoked several grams all together and maybe a g of 5 meo dmt and every adventure was different and your making a general statement


I can safely say that anyone breaking through on DMT there is no reality anymore, that is for certain. However small hits of DMT are quite grounded and beautiful. If you reach the breakthrough point you will for sure not be moving around a lot. DMT is different every time but it will always carry the same certain characteristics


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 29, 2015)

Noinch said:


> I can safely say that anyone breaking through on DMT there is no reality anymore, that is for certain. However small hits of DMT are quite grounded and beautiful. If you reach the breakthrough point you will for sure not be moving around a lot. DMT is different every time but it will always carry the same certain characteristics


for real though. Have You ever taken a ten strip of 100 microgram doses all at once???
i heard that can be similar


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> for real though. Have You ever taken a ten strip of 100 microgram doses all at once???
> i heard that can be similar


Ate a strip of 250 garcia tye-dye's 1 time I got from some of my peep's @ Phil Leash and friends sho. I will emphasize the one time part here. Set/setting/whats going on around you all of that did not matter you just lay there ...its the come up thats brutal and tears away at you from all sides panic/pain/life every sensation and emotion is stripped from you you see whats around yet you dont you see through it you see in spectrum I guess or kaleidoscope I dunno maybe both... then comes the peace and the learning or yearning whichever it is because you kno there is sooo much more out there you just can take it its as if the powers that be play a big joke on you "We will show you that there is more and we will let you ponder it but only for a moment" because when its over you could meditate for years in deep thought and not grasp probably any true meaning from it. Why because your not wired too. But at the time it all makes sense. Thats the big joke thats played.

"One's ability to Love is equal to but no greater then one's ability to hate" Ponder that then eat some doses

.02 Nbome has put plenty of people in the hospital. If you want functioning breakthrough mix 2cb with love and do it with some other true friends. I eat it up when people talk about this shit like its a fucking drug, Its a fucking awakening, it finds you because people love you enough to kno you need these things they have deep spiritual effects unique to each individual. There are three sides to a triangle We will name them DMT,LSD, and Psilocin now draw a arc between the points and you have a circle stray far from the circle and you are no longer experiencing what these joke players have gifted you.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 29, 2015)

I smoked dmt every night for a week strait just to see if you can build a tolerance nn dmt does not cause you to leave your body like 5 meo. nn never made me blast off though I've had some very nice adventures


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ate a strip of 250 garcia tye-dye's 1 time I got from some of my peep's @ Phil Leash and friends sho. I will emphasize the one time part here. Set/setting/whats going on around you all of that did not matter you just lay there ...its the come up thats brutal and tears away at you from all sides panic/pain/life every sensation and emotion is stripped from you you see whats around yet you dont you see through it you see in spectrum I guess or kaleidoscope I dunno maybe both... then comes the peace and the learning or yearning whichever it is because you kno there is sooo much more out there you just can take it its as if the powers that be play a big joke on you "We will show you that there is more and we will let you ponder it but only for a moment" because when its over you could meditate for years in deep thought and not grasp probably any true meaning from it. Why because your not wired too. But at the time it all makes sense. Thats the big joke thats played.
> 
> "One's ability to Love is equal to but no greater then one's ability to hate" Ponder that then eat some doses
> 
> .02 Nbome has put plenty of people in the hospital. If you want functioning breakthrough mix 2cb with love and do it with some other true friends. I eat it up when people talk about this shit like its a fucking drug, Its a fucking awakening, it finds you because people love you enough to kno you need these things they have deep spiritual effects unique to each individual. There are three sides to a triangle We will name them DMT,LSD, and Psilocin now draw a arc between the points and you have a circle stray far from the circle and you are no longer experiencing what these joke players have gifted you.


.02 nbome lol we've been through over 5k doses nbome and yea some people go to the hospital they are trip n to hard rofl some people don't know how to handle those experiences I've dropped over 10 500 mic hits up to 4 0r 5 hits of 2500 mic in my hay day no hospital visits for me but 2 guys did comit suicide guess they just got to ducked up and had a lapse n judgement rip boys ,Zack and Dante


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 29, 2015)

We're talking a bit more about DMT and nbome more than LSD and thats the topic of this thread should we try to migrate this discussion to the DMT page?

And you make an interesting point for me. I'm well aware that there are different types of DMT. However when I get it it's just an off white kind of yellow crystalline thing. Its just called DMT at that point. Is there a way that I as the consumer can figure out exactly what kind? This stuff is pretty potent magic tho, I got a batch that was whiter than the others... Best 2 grams I ever bought I had so much fun blasting others off that time too.

@WhoDat@thadoor I've had several experiences on DMT and something else that makes me feel very similar. It seems that if I mix DMT with any other substance it changes the trip for me slightly. I'm gonna call it "going to the room" DMT takes me to a specific "room" where the laws of being are all the same. This room or space is always occupied by the same entities and same feelings.

Now say I smoke DMT and weed in a joint. I feel that the room and its occupants are different now.
DMT +LSD makes me feel like there are two rooms superimposed on each other, a tesseract of dmt and LSD energy each trying to tell me something

Dmt + xanax. Takes me to a white room I don't remember much except that it feel like I was having an explosively good orgasm from my entire body and not just in one place. It made the world turn white in amazing love and feelings and then made me forget everything as I was coming back


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> .02 nbome lol we've been through over 5k doses nbome and yea some people go to the hospital they are trip n to hard rofl some people don't know how to handle those experiences I've dropped over 10 500 mic hits up to 4 0r 5 hits of 2500 mic in my hay day no hospital visits for me but 2 guys did comit suicide guess they just got to ducked up and had a lapse n judgement rip boys ,Zack and Dante


.02 = 2 cents as in my 2 cents like as in I think your a cop


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> .02 nbome lol we've been through over 5k doses nbome and yea some people go to the hospital they are trip n to hard rofl some people don't know how to handle those experiences I've dropped over 10 500 mic hits up to 4 0r 5 hits of 2500 mic in my hay day no hospital visits for me but 2 guys did comit suicide guess they just got to ducked up and had a lapse n judgement rip boys ,Zack and Dante


Your either very lucky or very full of shit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Your either very lucky or very full of shit


yeah.....what [email protected] said.....
for real.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Your either very lucky or very full of shit


Lol I've thought about being a cop but I've only ever met one that I liked and ther is no need to advocate a substance that one feels could be harmful and from my personal experience of handling 2k + doses of nbome ranging from 250 mics to 2500 mics and a friends e xperience of handling 3k + doses there was only 1 adverse reaction and it was a result of taking 2500 mics and 100 mgs of molly 2ci nbome is just 2ci attached to an nbome molecule witch makes it roughly 10-16 x stronger I've had some intense and unpleasant trips but the only time things got bad for me medically was at a ffdp show on 500 mics 2ci nbome and 250 mgs of molly with 100 MG b12 and 100 mgs 5htp and I started to overheat in a mosh pit my body temp got to high


----------



## Poi-Poi (Oct 29, 2015)

If you want a really good story ask @WhoDat where he was when he ate that strip of Garcia tie-dyes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2015)

short story...... high school = expelled


----------



## Poi-Poi (Oct 30, 2015)

Well that's definitely the short version lol


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> short story...... high school = expelled


My last day of school I got tased by the school cop 3 times 30 seconds each and did 40 days over less than an eighth of herbage


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 31, 2015)

My last day of school I did everything normal and left with no surprise tazing lol that sucks

Its not LSD crystal but... My buddy wants to get me a vial of liquid LSD. I've only ever done paper and that vial sounds like a lot, I could probably share some experience with several people lol. What can I do with it??


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 31, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> My last day of school I did everything normal and left with no surprise tazing lol that sucks
> 
> Its not LSD crystal but... My buddy wants to get me a vial of liquid LSD. I've only ever done paper and that vial sounds like a lot, I could probably share some experience with several people lol. What can I do with it??


Must be nice I've thought about ordering some l on blotter but u never know what your gonna get you can test it when you get it but refunds are iffy


----------



## New Age United (Oct 31, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> My last day of school I did everything normal and left with no surprise tazing lol that sucks
> 
> Its not LSD crystal but... My buddy wants to get me a vial of liquid LSD. I've only ever done paper and that vial sounds like a lot, I could probably share some experience with several people lol. What can I do with it??


Dude it was liquid lsd I did last night first time awesome. I did a 10 ml vial supposedly 5 ml was a hit. The vial wasn't full just a few drops in the bottom and I had an intense trip.

Sorry my logic is still a little off, having to focus just to make sense like over 20 hrs after dropping. What I meant to say was i had a 10 ml vial with just a few drops in it so that was supposed to be 2 hits. It felt like that's about right. I took half on a piece of paper towel then took the other half about 3 or 4 hrs in. So if it's a 10 ml vial full definitely don't down it all at once.


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 31, 2015)

If I wanted to give someone else a dose how would I know exactly how much they got?


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 31, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> If I wanted to give someone else a dose how would I know exactly how much they got?


Ship some to me. I'll let you know. Remember. I'm here to help.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 3, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Ship some to me. I'll let you know. Remember. I'm here to help.


that is THE BEST kind of help


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> If I wanted to give someone else a dose how would I know exactly how much they got?


You have to kno what its laid at. Then what kind of crystal... Say its fluff and around 90% ...Guy says its 100 ug only 90 ug is L rest is unrefined ergoloids. Lavendar for example imo is the "reggie" of L ranging in the mid 60-70's range for purity. Meaning a 100ug Lav dose is only 60-70 ug of L the rest is dirty byproduct. People get dirty/ good L and clean L mixed up all the time and all you can do is shake your head. You have to "KNOW" what good doses are to be able to compare to dirty. See IME dirty fools you into thinking its good, its the byproducts that have shit smearing all over the place and do not allow you think in fact they make you an idiot. How are you suppose to "EXPAND" your mind and self if you cannot think??

Heres a link "KNOWLEDGE IS POWER"

https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_writings1.shtml


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 3, 2015)

I mean from the vial, do I use a dropper and just on the tongue and there you go, do I say drink half this thing? I probably don't say that lol but I'd like to


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2015)

Use the dropper the drop is the hit


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok sweet. I don't wanna be blasting everyone off to a weird dimension with too strong a dose... But I'd like to.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 4, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I mean from the vial, do I use a dropper and just on the tongue and there you go, do I say drink half this thing? I probably don't say that lol but I'd like to


If you are worried about dosage drop a couple drops on some candy or a sugar cube and snack that down


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 4, 2015)

for real.....THE best tester is to JUST EAT IT!!!! hahahaha


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 4, 2015)

Eat that sh*t kid.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 4, 2015)

That's right listen to the strange people on the internet and put the LSD in your mouth lol


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 5, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> That's right listen to the strange people on the internet and put the LSD in your mouth lol


That's right!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 5, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> That's right listen to the strange people on the internet and put the LSD in your mouth lol


Hey. Wait a minute...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Hey. Wait a minute...


lol!!!!!!

that made me laugh pretty good


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mmm LSD... I haven't tripped in almost a month cause of other things getting in the way. I can't wait for my friend to come thru on the liquid because that seems like it will be a real treat!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Mmm LSD... I haven't tripped in almost a month cause of other things getting in the way. I can't wait for my friend to come thru on the liquid because that seems like it will be a real treat!


do you know what kind of crystal this "liquid" is???


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2015)

if any FAMILY or DEADHEADS that can read this.....even if YOU are reading this 50 years from NOW....always remember.....
LiSTEN TO THE DEAD & If You are not a head.... You are behind.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2015)

BLESS YOU ALL !!! 
((((((( <3 )))))))


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 6, 2015)

No bless you brother


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 6, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> No bless you brother


thank YOU....i really needed that about now.
Your inspin flowers are pretty btw in Your avatar.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you if I ever come across you in real life I'll spin with you I'm WHODATS personal performer lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 6, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> Thank you if I ever come across you in real life I'll spin with you I'm WHODATS personal performer lol


i'll be on red rocks lot every summer  look for a lion


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 6, 2015)

in that case I'll see you there


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2015)

Hes pretty good^^^


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 6, 2015)

I do what I can lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Not true I've personally consumed 20+ 500 -1000 mic hits of 2cinbome and I'm writing this


At once? Cause straight up,if so,you're lying or your shits laid wrong.


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 12, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> At once? Cause straight up,if so,you're lying or your shits laid wrong.


It's no different than L in the manner that you build a tolerance very quickly if you take 500 mics today that same 500 tomorrow will not take you to the same place so each consecutive day you have to up dose so after a weeks benge or so your doing 20 doses...
The process for laying was put 1 g of white crystaline 2cinbome in forgot how many ml everclear and swish for 10 15 sec maybe and it dissolved put this solution in syringes and proceeded to squirt it slowly on the blotter 1g should be roughly 1k mics on 999 dose or however many hits per sheet or roughly 500 mics if split between 2 sheets I'm no bs brother don't be so quick to judge


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 12, 2015)

Would cooking LSD do anything bad? Ie I make hash brownies etc all the time, if I wanted to dose them with l is it ok to put the dose on then bake for 17 min at 325 or should I just do it after? I'm gonna do it when I get the liquid stuff


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Would cooking LSD do anything bad? Ie I make hash brownies etc all the time, if I wanted to dose them with l is it ok to put the dose on then bake for 17 min at 325 or should I just do it after? I'm gonna do it when I get the liquid stuff


Why not just dose after cooling them? You're just gonna put a drop or 2 on each right?


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 12, 2015)

2 probably. Maybe 5 or so I'm not sure yet I gotta find out how hardcore my people are, and since its medibles... Hash cookie + liquid LSD= amazing!


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 13, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Would cooking LSD do anything bad? Ie I make hash brownies etc all the time, if I wanted to dose them with l is it ok to put the dose on then bake for 17 min at 325 or should I just do it after? I'm gonna do it when I get the liquid stuff


You would deff dose the brownies after I would just wonder like my skizo paranoia would it just go through the brownies? I made cannabutter marshmallow lucky charm treats and all the canna goodness seeped to the bottom with the mallow and had to be scraped off the pyrex dish


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> You would deff dose the brownies after I would just wonder like my skizo paranoia would it just go through the brownies? I made cannabutter marshmallow lucky charm treats and all the canna goodness seeped to the bottom with the mallow and had to be scraped off the pyrex dish


The more you know.


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 13, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> The more you know.


? How should this be taken that quote made me feel dumb cause I don't know how to take it but I'm about half a dozen dabs into this bottle of beer


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> ? How should this be taken that quote made me feel dumb cause I don't know how to take it but I'm about half a dozen dabs into this bottle of beer


Just an old school referance.
A throwback if you will.
I appreciate your due diligence. In your responses. The above link is a reward. Plus. Im trippin'. 5+ gs of shrooms.


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 13, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Just an old school referance.
> A throwback if you will.
> I appreciate your due diligence. In your responses. The above link is a reward. Plus. Im trippin'. 5+ gs of shrooms.


Rofl u did nitrous today for the first time that was a trip


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Rofl u did nitrous today for the first time that was a trip


Nitrous? That's not me. Just the star....
Whatever...
Lol.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2015)

Argh pic won't load no. Clue lol


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 13, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Nitrous? That's not me. Just the star....
> Whatever...
> Lol.


I did nitrous rofl that's all the dabs I've done giving me noodle fingers


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> I did nitrous rofl that's all the dabs I've done giving me noodle fingers


Lol.
What the hells going on here?


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 14, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Would cooking LSD do anything bad? Ie I make hash brownies etc all the time, if I wanted to dose them with l is it ok to put the dose on then bake for 17 min at 325 or should I just do it after? I'm gonna do it when I get the liquid stuff


Never cook L, all you would accomplish is destroying your shit.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

Probably wait then until all the food is completely cooled then when I do it. Thanks


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 14, 2015)

That would be your best bet as its heat and light that degrade lsd.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 14, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> It's no different than L in the manner that you build a tolerance very quickly if you take 500 mics today that same 500 tomorrow will not take you to the same place so each consecutive day you have to up dose so after a weeks benge or so your doing 20 doses...
> The process for laying was put 1 g of white crystaline 2cinbome in forgot how many ml everclear and swish for 10 15 sec maybe and it dissolved put this solution in syringes and proceeded to squirt it slowly on the blotter 1g should be roughly 1k mics on 999 dose or however many hits per sheet or roughly 500 mics if split between 2 sheets I'm no bs brother don't be so quick to judge


Even if the it wasn't possible to overdose idk how the hell you enjoy them enough to eat them that often. It may just be me but I absolutely despise the body load that comes with nbomes


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 14, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> Even if the it wasn't possible to overdose idk how the hell you enjoy them enough to eat them that often. It may just be me but I absolutely despise the body load that comes with nbomes


It's a difference in body chemistry I can sleep on the stuff for some reason


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 18, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 29, 2015)

got sheets for days of white fluff and needlepoint


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been spoiled the last year or so getting nothing but fluff and np and can honestly say I don't know if I could go back to the bullshit that pops up around here. Its all either diluted vials that came from rainbow or its nbome that is passed off as L. Hell even if you do get real L that hasn't been diluted its all 100ug wow. Where did all the real fam go? The ones that laid the hippie doses, the ones that actually believed in what they were doing outside of monetary gain? Everyone seems to have lost the love in my opinion, and only do it to line there own pockets. But it could just be where I'm from, this place seems to be infested with fake fam.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 30, 2015)

My friend regularly gives me free stuff when I buy off of him, eventually I want to get to the point where I can do it myself, lay the pages in the LSD and stuff and help spread the love. I like how I get stuff super cheap from him and randomly get a little something extra. If I need extra money he cuts me a deal so I can resell, and I like to keep my prices cheap so that whoever takes it can tell me its good and then I can say well I have a friend you should meet sometime


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> I've been spoiled the last year or so getting nothing but fluff and np and can honestly say I don't know if I could go back to the bullshit that pops up around here. Its all either diluted vials that came from rainbow or its nbome that is passed off as L. Hell even if you do get real L that hasn't been diluted its all 100ug wow. Where did all the real fam go? The ones that laid the hippie doses, the ones that actually believed in what they were doing outside of monetary gain? Everyone seems to have lost the love in my opinion, and only do it to line there own pockets. But it could just be where I'm from, this place seems to be infested with fake fam.


when I first stepped on lot...i thought "what would Jerry think?"

nothing shaking on shakedown street? it used to be the heart of town. dont tell me this town aint got no heart. You just gotta poke around."

there is Love still out there....
They are usually hiding like a hermit crab. (;


----------



## Poi-Poi (Nov 30, 2015)

This is very true, most psychonauts tend to be of the hermit variety. The problem lies in the fact that the ones you'll find on lot around here tend to fall into one of two categories, they either have no idea what they have or they don't care, which makes it incredibly hard to find worth while product. I've had some interesting experiences dealing with the foot soldiers around here. One in particular looked me dead in the eyes and told me all about how he diluted his shit so he could look like a generous dealer when he gave out free doses. It's just a shame the way these things play out. I can remember when I first tried L at 16 (which was not that long ago in all reality) and I didn't even trip. One hit did absolutely nothing. When I told him about it trying to get some more off him he refused to let me pay for it and handed me three. Needless to say I tripped face that night lol. But the real point of that story is that you don't find that anymore, the people around here simply don't seem to care anymore if you get the experience or even if what they are giving you is really what they say it is. All they want to do is make money and look like they live the lifestyle. That's why I will forever refer to them as fake fam and as I previously stated this place is infested with them. but I'm truly glad people like you still exist @HeatlessBBQ, though you may be few and far between and near impossible to find at times, it's good to know some people still believe in the principles that make the fam what it was always supposed to be. Got nothing but love for you bro.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 1, 2015)

i hear You on bunk love on lot...both acid and relationships.
however, I have made some of the most beautiful friendships on lot.

I am telling ALL OF YOU, Colorado is the place for YOU.
You are on a cannabis growing site. And Colorado is the capital of weed now a days.
There will always be bunk love around but there will always be real love around.
no one is perfect


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 1, 2015)

( ( ( <3 ) ) )


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 1, 2015)

I know exactly what you mean. I still talk to a handful of people I met on lot almost daily. But as far as Colorado goes I've contemplated moving there quite a bit over the last couple of years and I'm sure I'll end up out there eventually. Got a couple friends out around Denver so if nothing else I've always got a good reason to visit lol.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 1, 2015)

Colorado is my destination for 2016. Washington is the dream in 2020. I know a guy who works with the magic mushrooms. I'm going to grow specific strains of weed just for him in exchange for some trippy shrooms, and hopefully when that plays out my friend in California can show me a thing or two about LSD so when I'm back in colorado I can share the love. But if I ever get to that point, I'll be sure to find a way to label the sheets with how strong they are but I don't think I would do a single wash (or however you call it as I've never done that yet, but I know i will) because if I hand out a free hit, I want you to trip your dick off. Literally come back to me with your dick in hand and say
Bro I gotta problem
Lol
Unfortunately its gonna take more time than I would like so I have to be patient. I might get a vial of liquid sometime in December or January so I can practice!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 1, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Colorado is my destination for 2016. Washington is the dream in 2020. I know a guy who works with the magic mushrooms. I'm going to grow specific strains of weed just for him in exchange for some trippy shrooms, and hopefully when that plays out my friend in California can show me a thing or two about LSD so when I'm back in colorado I can share the love. But if I ever get to that point, I'll be sure to find a way to label the sheets with how strong they are but I don't think I would do a single wash (or however you call it as I've never done that yet, but I know i will) because if I hand out a free hit, I want you to trip your dick off. Literally come back to me with your dick in hand and say
> Bro I gotta problem
> Lol
> Unfortunately its gonna take more time than I would like so I have to be patient. I might get a vial of liquid sometime in December or January so I can practice!


lol You do know that LSD is laid from RAW crystalline powder from a syringe?
not vials. idk why anyone would lay vials out on sheets when it is perfectly fine in the bottle unless You would rather have paper....

REAL LSD lays are extremely delicate and only masters know how to lay sheets evenly.
and apparently YOU WILL get high laying sheets, or even being around exposed raw crystal.

i have never been around raw in my day.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 1, 2015)

It comes from a guy who makes the crystals that's all I know. You're right I don't know much about it but I learn lots because I ask questions. If laying liquid from a vial onto a sheet is not a good idea I might just dose sugar cubes or something. I was thinking lay it on sheets because that's the only way I've seen it (and was comfortable) and then I could get some neat blotter paper too! But I'd definitely do it for you to have an experience not for me to line my pockets. Your money is no good where I'm going, why would I want to amass so much I can't spend it? Greed is a terrible thing, I just read in the paper the governor of Illinois is worth 500 MILLION dollars... If I had that much I would GIVE away all but about 100 thousand to charity to people who really needed and to help globally not just keep my pockets warm.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 1, 2015)

I like the way you think @mikek420 thats the way to be and its no real surprise about the governor of Illinois the state is by far one of the most corrupt and the only good news is if he follows the last 6 he'll find himself in prison lol but sugar cubes work good that's how they rolled in the 60's but most sugary candy will work a lot of time you see them on sweet tarts if it came from a vial


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 1, 2015)

I've only ever seen paper and if I've only ever seen paper then I assume the guy who wants it has only seen paper (around me) but then again who knows? I know that there will be a lot of satisfied people when I make it to where I'm going and have my plans in place to spread the love and do what I love


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 2, 2015)

I've seen a decent amount of both paper and vials in the two periods of my life in which good L has been involved (there was a couple year gap when I got, got by someone pushing L as nbomes) but once they try it and realize what it is, it won't matter to them if it's paper or liquid they will just want more.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2015)

just to make things clear about THUMBPRINTS of LSD....

Giving a thumbprint out to someone is literally testing their karma to see if they actually can spread love.
the moment a person wants a thumbprint is the moment that REALITY is going to prove their karma.
and what I mean when I say that is... taking a thumbprint will literally rip off every single secret You have ever kept inside of You will be shown. YOU WILL be naked. Not physically... but spiritually.
YOUR entirety WILL be shown. This is what it means to "steal someones face" releasing their ego.

Thumbprints are NOT a initiation... but a test.

True heads are NOT going to fuck with people they do not trust. Even the smartest and most clever of under cover cops cannot stop the movement. EVER.
because once They get thumbprinted.... they WILL be changed for life.

My buddy dropped raw crystal on a cops door handle at bonaroo 2010, apparently the cop got so high that he changed his life, quit being a cop, and started a local co op natural grocery store.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 3, 2015)

It sounds scary and beautiful at the same time, ever since I found out about it, I'm looking into the how and why someone would give a gift like that. I keep hoping but I know its not something ask for or anything and its no game at that point either


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOO

@HeatlessBBQ


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> just to make things clear about THUMBPRINTS of LSD....
> 
> Giving a thumbprint out to someone is literally testing their karma to see if they actually can spread love.
> the moment a person wants a thumbprint is the moment that REALITY is going to prove their karma.
> ...


Gonna agree to disagree on one point..... drop that vial on anything candy, sugar what have you easier to move things around kno what I mean Heat? Like watercolor paper  Methods of laying compared to the 60-70's are crude Sandoz aint around anymore its done in hotel rooms and basements print almost needed wouldnt ya say or the job wouldnt get done lol I love headz the only thing that gets me out the woodworks anymore


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna agree to disagree on one point..... drop that vial on anything candy, sugar what have you easier to move things around kno what I mean Heat?


 i do know what You are saying. but have never experienced it. China cat is a homie.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2015)

I am nothing but a conduit for messages (; movement of the listen


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 3, 2015)

Mind is made up imma buy me a vial of L just for shits and giggles I can do 250-500 mics of nbome and trip out these days so what would be a good dose of l to get the full experience at one time like how many ug or mics any other ways to tell that it's real or just the old florescent trick and tasteless routine


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 4, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Mind is made up imma buy me a vial of L just for shits and giggles


It's all shits and giggles til some giggles and shits....then it's hilarious 




St1kybudz said:


> so what would be a good dose of l to get the full experience at one time like?


honestly, Owsley used to dose His tabs at least 400 micrograms each. My step father has been a dead head since He was a teenager and now He is in His 60s. Says You could buy one tab that costs $2 or $3 bucks a piece. split 4 ways and share with three other people and all for of Ya would be high for 12 hours....eat one tab to Yourself... that is the sacrament with angel tears....LSD 



St1kybudz said:


> like how many ug or mics any other ways to tell that it's real or just the old florescent trick and tasteless routine?


You can never tell how potent each dose is...
the best way is to get FAMiliar with it, is to test it Yourself from reliable sources.
so I take said single dose of 100 ugs...feel the trip.
take another supposed 100 ugs...and if it feels just as potent...its probably most likely around 100ugs.
Make sense>>> ?  

single doses now a days are typically 100 micrograms but there is some L floating around RiGHT NOW that could be 150-350 range. If You got connections to this, You know what I am talking about. mop up. wash. or just someone laying it on super thick.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 4, 2015)

LSD is back , ladies and gents!!!
This is *the most* LSD that the world has seen in the _21st century_.
and it continues to spread more and more each day... 

The family is on the *move*!!!! 

sprinkle sprinkle sprinkle... try to catch us now~~~ {;(~) LiSTEN to the DEAD


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm sitting on a handful of 300ug white fluff tabs right now


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 4, 2015)

Monday is coming up... Just saying


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 4, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Monday is coming up... Just saying


what is Monday?


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 4, 2015)

Monday... The day of the week after Sunday, before Tuesday and since time immemorial it is also the day in which I indulge in LSD... Every monday for over 2 years


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 4, 2015)

This monday its gonna be 5 hits for me and my buddy, splitting a ten strip. I want to take more


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 4, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Monday... The day of the week after Sunday, before Tuesday and since time immemorial it is also the day in which I indulge in LSD... Every monday for over 2 years


i gotcha now  had NO idea what You were talking about.




mikek420 said:


> This monday its gonna be 5 hits for me and my buddy, splitting a ten strip. I want to take more


everything in it's place. we all want......more 0_o


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yo quiero màs!!! I think 5 will have to do now. This is the time when I look back and wish I had saved... Nah I eat that LSD anytime I can


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LSD is back , ladies and gents!!!
> This is *the most* LSD that the world has seen in the _21st century_.
> and it continues to spread more and more each day...
> 
> ...


15k grams  It is a mighty fine time indeed


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 5, 2015)

flood the system !


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 15k grams  It is a mighty fine time indeed


Can I stick my finger in it and give you a trip report next month lol


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 5, 2015)

The walls were covered in vines ,closing in on me. The relentless tapping was never ending ,I had no way of knowing which way it was coming from the colors were so vibrant as i stepped into the cold air and was finally able to breathe,then the voice in my head telling me to go with him,so i followed,I couldn't remember anything else from that night but those minutes secs are etched into my memory so many years ago.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 5, 2015)

I've always been curious as to what it's like maybe one day I'll find out, maybe I won't... Only time will tell


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 5, 2015)

I've always wanted to learn how to make it. I asked around online just to see if there way a way that one could do it, someone told me it would be impossible to do and that was dumb etc, but if there is a will to learn and spread the word then I'm sure it will find a way when I am ready.
I wish I could get everyone to take at least 100 mics just to experience life for what it really is and hopefully they would end up seeking more


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 5, 2015)

Making it is actually relatively easy from what I understand. It's getting the precursors that would be a bitch seeing as an attempt to acquire any of the three necessary would land you in prison for the remainder of your life for conspiracy to manufacture LSD.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 5, 2015)

I had done lsd prior to and after that night with trippy effects but that night was the only night i have ever hallucinated to this day and im like old now.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 5, 2015)

I just really want that experience man. I've exceeded 1000ug's and was still able to hold a conversation. Not a very long one mind you, but a conversation none the less. Always being one to push the limits I just have a burning desire to know what the print feels like.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 5, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> I had done lsd prior to and after that night with trippy effects but that night was the only night i have ever hallucinated to this day and im like old now.


After all the prior lsd and shrooms over the years. Now is when I am having the hardcore hallucinations and visions.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 5, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> I just really want that experience man. I've exceeded 1000ug's and was still able to hold a conversation. Not a very long one mind you, but a conversation none the less. Always being one to push the limits I just have a burning desire to know what the print feels like.


just eat 10+ grams of dried psilocybin mushrooms and You will get a similar experience


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 5, 2015)

I ate a half oz and was still fully functional. It wasn't even the shrooms everyone else was tripping balls


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 5, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I ate a half oz and was still fully functional. It wasn't even the shrooms everyone else was tripping balls


what do You think would have happened if You ate them by Yourself in complete darkness with a lot of dank pot that whole trip???


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 5, 2015)

The exact same thing because that's what happened lol I was at my buddies house and they forgot how to work the TV so we just sat in semidarkeness and I just watched them and didn't move lol the normal shroomfreeze and nice colors


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 5, 2015)

I think now though I would have a more enlightening trip, I'm older (by two years lol), wiser, and my focus is on point now. Like I want to learn, I want to experience joy and share that experience and hopefully have other people join me


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 5, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> just eat 10+ grams of dried psilocybin mushrooms and You will get a similar experience


Idk if it's because I'm part Native American or if it's just my body composition but psilocybin sends me straight to space. It doesn't last long but even on just an 8th of shrooms the whole world will melt down around me for about two hours and then it's gone. It's a very strange experience every time. Short but incredibly intense. Last time I had them, I had a large quantity of kohsumias (sp?) and feed them to a bunch of my friends they fried for hours and after a couple I was back to sobriety just laughing at them dancing around the fire, spinning staffs while I spun poi to keep the ones that weren't entertained.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 5, 2015)

I feel the same way. I don't think its an ethnic thing (I'm 100% native to El Salvador. Think about it for a sec. Who was major in el Salvador? Aztecs and mayas) tho. Its weird to me that others can get blasted so far (I sold 3.5 g total to 3 people and they tripped balls) and I can eat so much and not feel like I'm as high as they are. I've been told 1g shros about equals 100mics LSD, but not to me for some reason. I think it may be because I have a closed mind, which I have started to learn to keep open (and within the last 6 months my trips have gotten more intense (open mindedness?) To the point of 3 hits LSD 0.10 g dmt and 1.5 g shrooms have me seeing other entities. Maybe they are there all the time. I've spoken to the same one twice. Or maybe three times. But I get the vibe from him that he is always there at any point in time. He is interested in what I do, not because he cares tho. Its hard to explain but fuck it, you know exactly what I mean. It's like he is a scientist and I'm just the middle part of his equation. But he wants me to see that without me, the end of the equation is not possible. Like I matter a whole lot. But I also don't matter for shit. But now that I'm more open to his voice I feel that he is with me everywhere and all I have to do is ask with my heart and not my voice, if that makes sense.


----------



## canndo (Dec 6, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> Making it is actually relatively easy from what I understand. It's getting the precursors that would be a bitch seeing as an attempt to acquire any of the three necessary would land you in prison for the remainder of your life for conspiracy to manufacture LSD.



The point is that if you have all the precursors, it isnt all THAT hard, someone with a firm background might do it, but the farther down you have to go, making precursors, or precursors to those, gets tough. 

I think you have to work in an inert gas and darkness as well. 

And you need equipment, not just shot glasses and bowls.


----------



## canndo (Dec 6, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what do You think would have happened if You ate them by Yourself in complete darkness with a lot of dank pot that whole trip???


Harmaline, trust me. You will go where you intended.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 6, 2015)

canndo said:


> Harmaline, trust me. You will go where you intended.


mao inhibitor ???


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 6, 2015)

canndo said:


> The point is that if you have all the precursors, it isnt all THAT hard, someone with a firm background might do it, but the farther down you have to go, making precursors, or precursors to those, gets tough.
> 
> I think you have to work in an inert gas and darkness as well.
> 
> And you need equipment, not just shot glasses and bowls.


Right and that's what I really didn't want to delve into was the necessity to synthesize the precursors to make it. It's what leaves it to real chemists to make the crystal to be passed on to the heads who lay the sheets and spread the love. It's a line of work, admittedly, given the opportunity I would settle myself into with the determination and desire befitting any one of us that truly believes it's more than a drug it's the savior of all mankind.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm just thinking if I end up with the space and ability to do something, why not? And if it works out, I'll be able to do something good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 6, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> Right and that's what I really didn't want to delve into was the necessity to synthesize the precursors to make it. It's what leaves it to real chemists to make the crystal to be passed on to the heads who lay the sheets and spread the love. It's a line of work, admittedly, given the opportunity I would settle myself into with the determination and desire befitting any one of us that truly believes it's more than a drug it's the savior of all mankind.


then what'r You doing here in an online forum?!?! LOL <3


----------



## Poi-Poi (Dec 6, 2015)

Same thing the rest of us are, killing boredom lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 6, 2015)

Poi-Poi said:


> Same thing the rest of us are, killing boredom lol


Touche'.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 6, 2015)

That moment when you hit up 4 people you don't get acid from(but they always say they got good acid) and no one hits you up and you're about to cry yourself to sleep and then your original FAM hits you up and says I'll drive you around tomorrow and get the usual

Priceless...
White on white blotter paper 5 hits going right in my mouth tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I've always wanted to learn how to make it. I asked around online just to see if there way a way that one could do it, someone told me it would be impossible to do and that was dumb etc, but if there is a will to learn and spread the word then I'm sure it will find a way when I am ready.
> I wish I could get everyone to take at least 100 mics just to experience life for what it really is and hopefully they would end up seeking more





Poi-Poi said:


> Making it is actually relatively easy from what I understand. It's getting the precursors that would be a bitch seeing as an attempt to acquire any of the three necessary would land you in prison for the remainder of your life for conspiracy to manufacture LSD.


Erowid... Real Chem Classes and equipment... Tread very lightly I sign petitions all the time that 420 sends my way for people serving life for conspiracy


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Haha in one year from this date I will be making my own LSD. I wanna make that promise to the universe, I've got literally every atom of my existence working for that, I had a super long conversation with someone on a slightly different matter, and it was like "I can do this" 
Yeah of course errowid... And lots of other places. I will slowly be buying the proper equipment, no cutting corners, and by November/December, at the latest, if I've got my intentions and my mind set it the right place. This. Will. Happen. I'll at least have everything there. Ready to teach me everything. And of course research research research. Knowing the right people, I'd like to have someone, that trusts me fully and I trust them fully, to be able to guide me, and I know my intentions are good and that I will help to manifest this into my life


----------



## Noinch (Dec 7, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Haha in one year from this date I will be making my own LSD. I wanna make that promise to the universe, I've got literally every atom of my existence working for that, I had a super long conversation with someone on a slightly different matter, and it was like "I can do this"
> Yeah of course errowid... And lots of other places. I will slowly be buying the proper equipment, no cutting corners, and by November/December, at the latest, if I've got my intentions and my mind set it the right place. This. Will. Happen. I'll at least have everything there. Ready to teach me everything. And of course research research research. Knowing the right people, I'd like to have someone, that trusts me fully and I trust them fully, to be able to guide me, and I know my intentions are good and that I will help to manifest this into my life


If I ever make it to America one day I'd love to try your LSD. Personally I feel like there's a huge difference in LSD made by people to make money and LSD made by people full of love and life, even if the purity is right the feelings that get translated through this chemical aren't always there


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! I'd be sure to keep that vibe when I do make it to that level. I just hope I can find someone who sees it in me as much as I see it in myself!
Its interesting you would comment about a different between the product in whether is was made for man to make money or share love. I get that feeling with lots of things. Take food. I go to the store the guy doesn't want to make food because he's in a bad mood. I get my food, and it just tastes off. Like I can feel the negativity. But if I go get something to eat and everyone is happy, I always leave feeling really good


----------



## canndo (Dec 8, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Haha in one year from this date I will be making my own LSD. I wanna make that promise to the universe, I've got literally every atom of my existence working for that, I had a super long conversation with someone on a slightly different matter, and it was like "I can do this"
> Yeah of course errowid... And lots of other places. I will slowly be buying the proper equipment, no cutting corners, and by November/December, at the latest, if I've got my intentions and my mind set it the right place. This. Will. Happen. I'll at least have everything there. Ready to teach me everything. And of course research research research. Knowing the right people, I'd like to have someone, that trusts me fully and I trust them fully, to be able to guide me, and I know my intentions are good and that I will help to manifest this into my life



Well you missed the hive by near a decade. That would have been the place, if they would have had you.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 9, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I'd like to have someone, that trusts me fully and I trust them fully, to be able to guide me, and I know my intentions are good and that I will help to manifest this into my life


 that trust is earned


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 9, 2015)

I completely understand the trust part, if I can't even see your face how do I know you are who/what you say you are and vice versa. I'm just saying that is my plan. And when I make plans like this, I WANT them to succeed so I'm hoping my intent will show through eventually


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 9, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I completely understand the trust part,_ if I can't even see your face how do I know you are who/what you say you are_ and vice versa. I'm just saying that is my plan. And when I make plans like this, I WANT them to succeed so I'm hoping my intent will show through eventually


 A true magician never reveals IT's secrets. (;

One's plans may not always go according to plan unless You work with the divine.
*The Grateful Dead Family is always succeeding* because They work with the light.
The light will always succeed and shine through.

and the darkness, fake, greedy, sell outs will never succeed 
because they_ do not _work with the divine


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 9, 2015)

I feel this thread is a terrible idea. I wish someone would delete it. Why do you want/need the internet "props"? There are people serving life sentences for 10 strips and you guys are all just blabbing blabbing. Gimney Christmas :/


----------



## Noinch (Dec 9, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> I feel this thread is a terrible idea. I wish someone would delete it. Why do you want/need the internet "props"? There are people serving life sentences for 10 strips and you guys are all just blabbing blabbing. Gimney Christmas :/


Selling lsd myself and having police officers in my family I can tell you that nobody cares enough to follow anything up on the internet unless its some serious serious shit. Authorities couldn't care less about some guys slinging sheets of acid unless they're there in front of them otherwise it's too much hassle for everyone.


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 9, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Selling lsd myself and having police officers in my family I can tell you that nobody cares enough to follow anything up on the internet unless its some serious serious shit. Authorities couldn't care less about some guys slinging sheets of acid unless they're there in front of them otherwise it's too much hassle for everyone.


With all do respect, How do you know? Your family members are police officers? A police officers job is not to be on the internet looking for drug dealers. Usually writing tickets and doing things like that within their pay grade. If your cousin drives a patrol car he is not the ones you should be worried about. There are certainly federal law enforcement agencies monitoring people and the internet. I am sure one of those agencies would not ignore this thread if they were aware of it. But wtf do I care its your guys lives. I am just trying to point out the obvious, you guys are making a mistake writing things that should not be shared like this.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 10, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> I feel this thread is a terrible idea. I wish someone would delete it. Why do you want/need the internet "props"? There are people serving life sentences for 10 strips and you guys are all just blabbing blabbing. Gimney Christmas :/





Noinch said:


> Selling lsd myself and having police officers in my family I can tell you that nobody cares enough to follow anything up on the internet unless its some serious serious shit. Authorities couldn't care less about some guys slinging sheets of acid unless they're there in front of them otherwise it's too much hassle for everyone.





mrpink55 said:


> With all do respect, How do you know? Your family members are police officers? A police officers job is not to be on the internet looking for drug dealers. Usually writing tickets and doing things like that within their pay grade. If your cousin drives a patrol car he is not the ones you should be worried about. There are certainly federal law enforcement agencies monitoring people and the internet. I am sure one of those agencies would not ignore this thread if they were aware of it. But wtf do I care its your guys lives. I am just trying to point out the obvious, you guys are making a mistake writing things that should not be shared like this.


You are both correct. As a @Noinch stated. Unless we are right there. They don't care. But @mrpink55 is also correct. If/when you do get on their radar. They can use all this jibba jabba to assist in building a case. And sourcing known associates.
Thanks for your assistance gentlemen.

The more you know...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> I feel this thread is a terrible idea. I wish someone would delete it. Why do you want/need the internet "props"? There are people serving life sentences for 10 strips and you guys are all just blabbing blabbing. Gimney Christmas :/


Shows how much acid YOU have eaten before... hahaha

listen to the grateful dead and itll save Yourself a lot of wasted time.

If You are not a head.... You are behind


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> With all do respect, How do you know? Your family members are police officers? A police officers job is not to be on the internet looking for drug dealers. Usually writing tickets and doing things like that within their pay grade. If your cousin drives a patrol car he is not the ones you should be worried about. There are certainly federal law enforcement agencies monitoring people and the internet. I am sure one of those agencies would not ignore this thread if they were aware of it. But wtf do I care its your guys lives. I am just trying to point out the obvious, you guys are making a mistake writing things that should not be shared like this.


with all due respect.... You are a dumbass


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2015)

Maybe I created this thread to piss off authority figures trying to stop the movement???
and let them know.... WE ARE UNSTOPPABLE !!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2015)

I have THE best acid in America right now!!!

still got sheets of needlepoint and white fluff all day!!!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 10, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have THE best acid in America right now!!!
> 
> still got sheets of needlepoint and white fluff all day!!!!!


Ship some...
To meeee!!!


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 10, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Maybe I created this thread to piss off authority figures trying to stop the movement???
> and let them know.... WE ARE UNSTOPPABLE !!!


Amen.


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 10, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have THE best acid in America right now!!!
> 
> still got sheets of needlepoint and white fluff all day!!!!!


Ship to me too, I got caps.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2015)

bushwickbill said:


> Ship to me too, I got caps.


liberty caps ??


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 10, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> liberty caps ??


Salute those shits kiiidddd!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 10, 2015)

I wanna test the cid and caps with my tummy to make sure they are legit (better than what I get most likely lol) I've got some pretty good cid myself


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 10, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Shows how much acid YOU have eaten before... hahaha
> 
> listen to the grateful dead and itll save Yourself a lot of wasted time.
> 
> If You are not a head.... You are behind


Well, I have heard plenty help -slip- franks at red rocks, and I have been encored with broke down palace & stella blue. I have been the love on lot, I still feel it when I am with the right people. Not that I have to prove any of that to you. 

The thread was an interesting read tbh, truth is I got sentenced today to 18 months probation and 2 weeks in jail for dwai. I definitly was not drinking that night if ya catch my drift.. 

So I have been a little unpleasant lately. Sorry to crash on your thread like that. I still think its not a good idea after what happened to me and what could have happened to me if luck had not been on my side that day. Stay smart and stay safe out there, and good luck. By how reckless you are you might need it.


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 10, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Shows how much acid YOU have eaten before... hahaha
> 
> listen to the grateful dead and itll save Yourself a lot of wasted time.
> 
> If You are not a head.... You are behind


" If you are not a head.... you are behind" That one made me laugh for real. Where the fuck do you guys come up with these? lol  Ok I am done being a troll. Peace haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> Well, I have heard plenty help -slip- franks at red rocks, and I have been encored with broke down palace & stella blue. I have been the love on lot, I still feel it when I am with the right people. Not that I have to prove any of that to you.
> 
> The thread was an interesting read tbh, truth is I got sentenced today to 18 months probation and 2 weeks in jail for dwai. I definitly was not drinking that night if ya catch my drift..
> 
> So I have been a little unpleasant lately. Sorry to crash on your thread like that. I still think its not a good idea after what happened to me and what could have happened to me if luck had not been on my side that day. Stay smart and stay safe out there, and good luck. By how reckless you are you might need it.


i appreciate Your words and I wish the best with Your probation.

Trust Me when I say.... I know what I am doing. <3


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 12, 2015)

acid beats the rest of the chemicals the world puts in their bodies.

fuck the bullshit. If You are concerned about pills, or the next high...
You have fallen for the bullshit lies THEY have told You


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 12, 2015)

A porche may be the best car in the world. But it doesn't mean you can't drive a caddy once in a while.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 12, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> A porche may be the best car in the world. But it doesn't mean you can't drive a caddy once in a while.


that sounds awesome!!! I find that humbling for some reason.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 12, 2015)

How can you justify that the Porsche exists? Maybe the idea of "Porsche" that you have is different than mine. Maybe essentially at their core "Porsche" and "Cadillac" are just words and the embodiment of the idea of "Porsche "and "Cadillac" are different to each person observing the "ideal car"


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 12, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> How can you justify that the Porsche exists? Maybe the idea of "Porsche" that you have is different than mine. Maybe essentially at their core "Porsche" and "Cadillac" are just words and the embodiment of the idea of "Porsche "and "Cadillac" are different to each person observing the "ideal car"


That is true. But ror this instance. Porsche and Caddy are just symbols for what is considered best, and what is not.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2015)

the reason I bump these psychedelic threads is to push down all the bullshit heroine and opium threads.
THIS IS THE HALLUCINATORY SECTION ....not the brainwash bullshit section


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 15, 2015)

Entheogen awaken the god in all of us


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2015)

Entheogeneration


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2015)

Who is tripping?


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 18, 2015)

I took some LSA extract in had sitting around last night... Enough for some groovy cev and a weird energy all freaking day (like a 5 hour energy that lasts all day and had no jittery feeling any time, but at the end of the day now I have a headache, wondering if its the one beer I had or the LSA or the fact that it kept me awake lol I'll have to up the dose I only used 216 seeds (I wanted to use 108 but it didn't seem like enough, next time Will try 432 seeds that might be a good number for it


----------



## cannakis (Dec 23, 2015)

Puffer Fish said:


> Brother ... if YOU are the type to wait for things to happen .... NOTHING ever will ... that is a FACT and a Guarantee ...
> You need to take the initiative and make things happen Yourself ... and connect with Brothers ...


Amen Brother!!! PREACH THE TRUTH! I love this!


HeatlessBBQ said:


> do you wish?
> or do you believe AND want?
> 
> because those are TWO COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THINGS
> ...


amen! JESUS CHRIST says if you Believe and tell this Mountain or Tree to Cast itself in the sea It Will! But even Peter couldn't believe he was walking on water...!


----------



## cannakis (Dec 23, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> "I will discuss LSD crystal and what happens with it. This info is from my experiences a long time ago.I can safely offer it because I have retired from this line of work and stay far away from it.
> 
> First I will briefly discuss the people or family as there called so you can get an appreciation for what they do and have done. The family is motivated to spread LSD because we believe that LSD is a key givin to us from above. LSD was givin to man from god to help him see the error of his ways. Why do you think it was discovered during the most horrible time in history. It is the antidote for the atomic bomb. It`s doesn`t matter if you beleive this or not ,because what i`m trying to express is how deeply important the family feels about the sacred value of LSD. Those who are at the upper level`s of the family will gladly sacrifice there lifes and freedom to do this work.
> 
> ...


I wanted to thank you for all this great information! Wealth of knowledge! I AM going to join The Family one day soon.! By the Grace of JESUS CHRIST.! You go to any shows? I'm serious though I want a thumbprint as well! And ugh umm... Start making... Ugh umm excuse me nevermind !


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 23, 2015)

Lol. I love that everyone is so enthused.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 24, 2015)

I go to shows all the time @cannakis 

Colorado for the win


----------



## cannakis (Dec 24, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I go to shows all the time @cannakis
> 
> Colorado for the win


Panic?! Who's your favorite!? Haha I hear tgat


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 24, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Panic?! Who's your favorite!? Haha I hear tgat


my bro is obsessed with widespread panic
but im more of a papadosio, ott and the all seeing i type of guy.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 24, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> my bro is obsessed with widespread panic
> but im more of a papadosio, ott and the all seeing i type of guy.


Haha you're Actual brother or friend? That's awesome! Yeah man Just discovered Papadosio (haha like to say that with a Pompous accent) and I really like them a lot! I'll have to check out the other two! You ever hear anything about Chinacat? I just read this morning that thread about his heart attack and he was recovering... He Alive and Well now you know!?! Alive on this earth... Because I Know he'll Always be LIVING LIFE FOREVER just like all of us who Choose to accept the Free Gift and Love!


----------



## cannakis (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas back at you and to all the wonderful people on here!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 25, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Hey MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!





mikek420 said:


> Merry Christmas back at you and to all the wonderful people on here!


You as well. Christmas buds.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2015)

@cannakis, He is My friend; not real brother
Papadosio is on fire right now.
Ott and The All Seeing i is a band. Ott produces / djs while the all seeing i jams for Him.

Got a link to that Chinacat thread??? I have not heard of Him for a while now.
Bless it be that He is feeling better.

And You are so right on, cannakis.... those who live for love and light WILL live forever.
To infinity and beyond !!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 26, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @cannakis, .
> To infinity and beyond !!!!


Did you just quote Buzz Lightyear?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2015)

YOU KNOW IT @DaSprout !!!  hahaha


----------



## Lotus minded (Dec 26, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @cannakis, He is My friend; not real brother
> Papadosio is on fire right now.
> Ott and The All Seeing i is a band. Ott produces / djs while the all seeing i jams for Him.
> 
> ...


They are both playing up at red rocks this summer!! No way am I missing that show.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 26, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> YOU KNOW IT @DaSprout !!!  hahaha


Lol.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 27, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @cannakis, He is My friend; not real brother
> Papadosio is on fire right now.
> Ott and The All Seeing i is a band. Ott produces / djs while the all seeing i jams for Him.
> 
> ...


Amen! I like that! Everything we do should be For HIM! Not in Vanity and Hypocrisy though. You ever come out East? Here's that link http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/4908480/fpart/1/vc/1 haha hey even kids movies have Good Word.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 27, 2015)

Lotus minded said:


> They are both playing up at red rocks this summer!! No way am I missing that show.


You got tickets yet?!  i will be there


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 27, 2015)

thank You!!!!!! @cannakis !!!! 

This means so much. Thank You Thank You Thank You !!!!!

He is still here and will always be here.
BLESSINGS TO CHINACAT AND HIS FAMILY !!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 28, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Amen! I like that! Everything we do should be For HIM! Not in Vanity and Hypocrisy though. You ever come out East? Here's that link http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/4908480/fpart/1/vc/1 haha hey even kids movies have Good Word.


Never out East. Everyone I met from out East says They will never move back so it makes Me comfortable with where I am at. ahaha

Thank You very much for that link.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 29, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Never out East. Everyone I met from out East says They will never move back so it makes Me comfortable with where I am at. ahaha
> 
> Thank You very much for that link.


Hahaha that's so funny! A lot of people I know from West say the same thing haha. Yeah I'm staying right here in my State of North Carolina! Somebody's got to change legislation for the better!

And sure @HeatlessBBQ thank you thank you thank You for providing that link it helped change my life! TO LIGHT LOVE AND TRUTH!


----------



## Lotus minded (Dec 29, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You got tickets yet?!  i will be there


Not yet, gonna pick mine up after new years. Iam for sure gonna make it tho! Can't wait to see dosio throw down again


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 29, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Never out East. Everyone I met from out East says They will never move back so it makes Me comfortable with where I am at. ahaha
> 
> Thank You very much for that link.


Yeah. I definitely feel the same way bout leavin' NYC...
But.


cannakis said:


> Hahaha that's so funny! A lot of people I know from West say the same thing haha. Yeah I'm staying right here in my State of North Carolina! Somebody's got to change legislation for the better!
> 
> And sure @HeatlessBBQ thank you thank you thank You for providing that link it helped change my life! TO LIGHT LOVE AND TRUTH!


I may be movin' to my families hometown if EC after college. Spellman clan kid. Overton's too. You know. We're all over.


----------



## skuba (Dec 30, 2015)

Dudes, go to Dead and Company.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 30, 2015)

skuba said:


> Dudes, go to Dead and Company.


Man I used to hate John Mayer and I say that now because I may seem him differently now in this stage in his life AND MINE!!! But I always thought he was a pompous shit who thought he was The shit. I don't know and hahaha they I saw that commercial on tv and just shook my head... This girl I work with was trying to sell me tickets because she thought it was Strictly John Meyer and then found out it was Dead and Company and so she tried selling them they were like $200 a piece or some shit or $150. I would rather go if it Was Dead and Company. But regardless I hope it's a Great show for those who go!


DaSprout said:


> Yeah. I definitely feel the same way bout leavin' NYC...
> But.
> 
> I may be movin' to my families hometown if EC after college. Spellman clan kid. Overton's too. You know. We're all over.


EC? Spell man clan kid? Overton? All over? AGH WHATS GOING ON!?


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

cannakis said:


> ...
> 
> EC? Spell man clan kid? Overton? All over? AGH WHATS GOING ON!?


Lol


----------



## cannakis (Dec 30, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Lol


Hahaha No I'm serious!?! What does all that mean? Oh just figured out EC means east coast... Haha I thought it meant east Carolina! Haha


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Hahaha No I'm serious!?! What does all that mean? Oh just figured out EC means east coast... Haha I thought it meant east Carolina! Haha


Elizabeth City. Spellman and Overton are the family names of the previous land/plantation/business owners that have colonized and propagated throughout the region. I am from the direct Spellman line. Originally from the large English Spellman ancestry. My branch is the Native American and black off shoot. A large portion of the town are relatives.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 30, 2015)

skuba said:


> Dudes, go to Dead and Company.


did You go?!?!?


----------



## cannakis (Dec 30, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Elizabeth City. Spellman and Overton are the family names of the previous land/plantation/business owners that have colonized and propagated throughout the region. I am from the direct Spellman line. Originally from the large English Spellman ancestry. My branch is the Native American and black off shoot. A large portion of the town are relatives.


Holy shit for real!?!! Crazy small fuckin world!!! When are you moving back? Supposedly they're opening a Huge hemp processing factory in Rocky Mount


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Holy shit for real!?!! Crazy small fuckin world!!! When are you moving back? Supposedly they're opening a Huge hemp processing factory in Rocky Mount


Wha' wha' wwwhhhaaatttt!!!


----------



## skuba (Dec 31, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> did You go?!?!?


Two nights in San Francisco! The band is vibing like a motherfucker


----------



## cannakis (Dec 31, 2015)

So I won't lie I went down a deep rabbit hole last night! Took about 10hrs to come out! Real dark. Questioned Everything I'm doing, felt as if CID and Bud is all "evil" and of satan and that GOD wasn't Really with me like HE Usually is! I pray that this never happens to anyone!!! Please be careful all you out there trying to "expand" your mind. THE WORD is The Best way to do so! This shit is NOT a toy. It will take you to places you may Never come back from.! As is evident of friends of friends who LITERALLY Enter Nut houses, and even a dear close friend who After a year and a half is Still struggling with his soul. This life is important but ETERNAL LIFE IS MOST IMPORTANT! Stay Strong and be Grounded on THE SOLID ROCK! JESUS CHRIST! THE WORD! THE LIGHT! LOVE! To GOD Be the Glory forever and ever!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 31, 2015)

cannakis said:


> So I won't lie I went down a deep rabbit hole last night! Took about 10hrs to come out! Real dark. Questioned Everything I'm doing, felt as if CID and Bud is all "evil" and of satan and that GOD wasn't Really with me like HE Usually is! I pray that this never happens to anyone!!! Please be careful all you out there trying to "expand" your mind. THE WORD is The Best way to do so! This shit is NOT a toy. It will take you to places you may Never come back from.! As is evident of friends of friends who LITERALLY Enter Nut houses, and even a dear close friend who After a year and a half is Still struggling with his soul. This life is important but ETERNAL LIFE IS MOST IMPORTANT! Stay Strong and be Grounded on THE SOLID ROCK! JESUS CHRIST! THE WORD! THE LIGHT! LOVE! To GOD Be the Glory forever and ever!


What were You on last night?


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 31, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What were You on last night?


Lol.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 31, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What were You on last night?


I know that you're asking in a serious manner Heatless but...
It's still funny.
Lol.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 1, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I know that you're asking in a serious manner Heatless but...
> It's still funny.
> Lol.


LOL !!!! yay!!! Anything should be funny in My book.
Glad this could bring some joy to You.  <3


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 1, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I know that you're asking in a serious manner Heatless but...
> It's still funny.
> Lol.


LMAO!!!! i am still laughing so hard at this right now hahahhahahaha

ahahah ohhhhhhh funny when things are unintended .


----------



## New Age United (Jan 1, 2016)

cannakis said:


> So I won't lie I went down a deep rabbit hole last night! Took about 10hrs to come out! Real dark. Questioned Everything I'm doing, felt as if CID and Bud is all "evil" and of satan and that GOD wasn't Really with me like HE Usually is! I pray that this never happens to anyone!!! Please be careful all you out there trying to "expand" your mind. THE WORD is The Best way to do so! This shit is NOT a toy. It will take you to places you may Never come back from.! As is evident of friends of friends who LITERALLY Enter Nut houses, and even a dear close friend who After a year and a half is Still struggling with his soul. This life is important but ETERNAL LIFE IS MOST IMPORTANT! Stay Strong and be Grounded on THE SOLID ROCK! JESUS CHRIST! THE WORD! THE LIGHT! LOVE! To GOD Be the Glory forever and ever!


Yes you have to be careful with psychedelics this is coming from a guy that was admitted to the psyche ward after eating an ounce of shrooms for 5 days straight. You do have a good point wisdom and enlightenment can be gained without the use of these substances but I assure you they have a great purpose in awakening the spirit and bringing order and understanding to the human soul. Many great revelations have come to me on acid and mushrooms and they've changed my life for the better; use responsibly. 

Let your bad experience teach you that you (the Light) are unbreakable.


----------



## cannakis (Jan 1, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Yes you have to be careful with psychedelics this is coming from a guy that was admitted to the psyche ward after eating an ounce of shrooms for 5 days straight. You do have a good point wisdom and enlightenment can be gained without the use of these substances but I assure you they have a great purpose in awakening the spirit and bringing order and understanding to the human soul. Many great revelations have come to me on acid and mushrooms and they've changed my life for the better; use responsibly.
> 
> Let your bad experience teach you that you (the Light) are unbreakable.


Amen thanks brother.! It definitely has helped me. I just don't want to lead others down a wrong path. Thinking that what is wrong is right and right is wrong. You know. I don't want to be a worker of iniquity!
And @HeatlessBBQ it was some fluff to big tabs... Last time I did that much it was a Bad trip for me too.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds like You need some sage and palo santo @cannakis

Trust Me.... I work with God.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 1, 2016)

We are all god right now creating this "now" in order for us to realize something beautiful


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 1, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What were You on last night?





HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL !!!! yay!!! Anything should be funny in My book.
> Glad this could bring some joy to You.  <3





HeatlessBBQ said:


> LMAO!!!! i am still laughing so hard at this right now hahahhahahaha
> 
> ahahah ohhhhhhh funny when things are unintended .


Priceless.


----------



## Rentaldog (Jan 3, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have THE best acid in America right now!!!
> 
> still got sheets of needlepoint and white fluff all day!!!!!



D: LETS HANG OUT! Haha, be safe out there!


----------



## cannakis (Jan 3, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have THE best acid in America right now!!!
> 
> still got sheets of needlepoint and white fluff all day!!!!!


Have you had a thumbprint? Hahaha I'd love to lay my eyes across you one good time hahaha!

Are you with "the family" you think it's just a couple guys making the best


HeatlessBBQ said:


> acid beats the rest of the chemicals the world puts in their bodies.
> 
> fuck the bullshit. If You are concerned about pills, or the next high...
> You have fallen for the bullshit lies THEY have told You


haha I will say I'm DONE chasing the dragon and getting high now! I'm just trying to live this life and serve GOD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 3, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Have you had a thumbprint? Hahaha I'd love to lay my eyes across you one good time hahaha!


 I have not taken_ that _high of a dose of LSD before but I have experienced the "breakthrough" experience with lsd, dmt and mushrooms. [all separate occasions]. A thumbprint is the epitome of a breakthrough experience with LSD. I have done so much research, put so much thought into, and know so many people who have that I _truly_ understand what happens when a human being consumes a HIGH dose of any psychedelic compound... You die and come back... simple as that.

_You_ see, even though these are different experiences on different chemicals at lower doses...
It is all achieving the _same thing_... Think about it (;





cannakis said:


> Are you with "the family" you think it's just a couple guys making the best


 We _ALL_ are Family, brother.




cannakis said:


> haha I will say I'm DONE chasing the dragon and getting high now! I'm just trying to live this life and serve GOD ALMIGHTY!


 That is the wisest choice possible. I have stopped tripping , especially at high doses the last few months because something _deep_ within Me is telling Me I do not need it at this time in My life. LSD , DMT, and psilocybin have benefited My life in the most beautiful ways but I always have the most thought provoking and GOOD, life altering trips when I least expect it... 
*It has never happened when I go looking for It...*

*And I believe that to be the divine voice inside... *
*Listen to God, Gaia, and Our divine ancestors. <3


@abe supercro for some reason , I felted guided to tag You in this post*


----------



## cannakis (Jan 5, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have not taken_ that _high of a dose of LSD before but I have experienced the "breakthrough" experience with lsd, dmt and mushrooms. [all separate occasions]. A thumbprint is the epitome of a breakthrough experience with LSD. I have done so much research, put so much thought into, and know so many people who have that I _truly_ understand what happens when a human being consumes a HIGH dose of any psychedelic compound... You die and come back... simple as that.
> 
> _You_ see, even though these are different experiences on different chemicals at lower doses...
> It is all achieving the _same thing_... Think about it (;
> ...


Thanks so much brother. Love ya!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 5, 2016)

One can recognize when One has taken a thumbprint.

They have this overwhelming benevolent vibe, They are meek and quiet, good listeners, and They always have this certain look in Their eyes. Very bubbly, playful but intense. It is like looking at the diamond glint in the snow. The vibration that comes with Them is so potent that it it is magical beyond words.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 12, 2016)

Man I missed some good shit while I was avoiding interacting with the public. I missed you guys lol


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 12, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Sounds like You need some sage and palo santo @cannakis
> 
> Trust Me.... I work with God.


Palo Santo is fantastic, have some sitting in my room.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 12, 2016)

It was actually given to me by a guy on lot. I gave him the best dose he's ever had in his life (his words) he showed up at my campsite about 45 min later and demanded I take it because he felt he had to give me something to make up for it lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2016)

Poi-Poi said:


> It was actually given to me by a guy on lot. I gave him the best dose he's ever had in his life (his words) he showed up at my campsite about 45 min later and demanded I take it because he felt he had to give me something to make up for it lol


LOL !!!! so kind. People at music festivals!!!!
Some of the best feelings ever.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 12, 2016)

Agreed anymore on lot is the only time I truly feel at home.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 12, 2016)

Poi-Poi said:


> Man I missed some good shit while I was avoiding interacting with the public. I missed you guys lol


Thank you.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2016)

Poi-Poi said:


> Agreed anymore on lot is the only time I truly feel at home.


Festivals are what the lifestyle should be. mixed with no struggle AND plenty of shelter, food, and water.


----------



## Lotus minded (Jan 16, 2016)

I need to make it to a festie this summer.. You miss 1 summer and you really realize how much like home they can truly feel. My old festie bud doesn't sound like he will be in for this summer so who knows if I will get many in. 

Any of you go to festies solo?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2016)

Lotus minded said:


> I need to make it to a festie this summer.. You miss 1 summer and you really realize how much like home they can truly feel. My old festie bud doesn't sound like he will be in for this summer so who knows if I will get many in.
> 
> Any of you go to festies solo?


I got to festivals solo . I recommend Sonic Bloom or Arise in Colorado.
Wakarusa isnt happening this year... Electric Forest always pleases.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've never been to a fest :'(


----------



## Lotus minded (Jan 16, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I got to festivals solo . I recommend Sonic Bloom or Arise in Colorado.
> Wakarusa isnt happening this year... Electric Forest always pleases.


Sonic bloom is the one I really wanna hit this year. I need me some eoto


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 16, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I've never been to a fest :'(


Let's see what happens.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Let's see what happens.


To what?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 17, 2016)

love me some swiss needlepoint. that and a couple rails of k and a festival.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 17, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> To what?


He will. End up....
Going to a fest.
Or two.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> He will. End up....
> Going to a fest.
> Or two.


dead 4 life

only two????


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 17, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> dead 4 life
> 
> only two????


OK. He will. Go to.
More......
Than two fests.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> OK. He will. Go to.
> More......
> Than two fests.


We all will... *Watch*.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 17, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> We all will... *Watch*.


Please Heatless. If you wish to post. Using my style. At least...
Try. To keep it in the standard black shade. Thank you.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mishu Masha lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2016)

I will not conform to Your dark bound text.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 18, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I will not conform to Your dark bound text.


Join us!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2016)

Does it look like I will be joining y'all anytime soon????


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 18, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Does it look like I will be joining y'all anytime soon????


We will see. We will see...
Ya'll?
Like a southern bell?!


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 18, 2016)

A mountainous belle


----------



## cannakis (Jan 19, 2016)

Poi-Poi said:


> Agreed anymore on lot is the only time I truly feel at home.


On Lot?


HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL !!!! so kind. People at music festivals!!!!
> Some of the best feelings ever.


haha agreed that's how I fell in love


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 21, 2016)

cannakis said:


> On Lot?
> 
> haha agreed that's how I fell in love


Yes on lot, or at a fest


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2016)

hahahaha We should create a thread for The Lot.... 
I would but I have created too many threads already...


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 21, 2016)

And we love them all


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> And we love them all


Do I sense sarcasm ? hehehe


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 21, 2016)

I am not a sarcastic person I mean that from the heart


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I am not a sarcastic person I mean that from the heart


Text misperception. My b. <3

I am a spunion sometimes...


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 22, 2016)

<3

What is a spunion? My hands smell like onions because I've been chopping them all day. Do I have hanions? Lol teasing a little now


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 22, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> <3
> 
> What is a spunion? My hands smell like onions because I've been chopping them all day. Do I have hanions? Lol teasing a little now








Handions work.

A Spunion is a person who over analyzes almost everything due to the ingestion of too many psychedelic drugs. such as ketamine, mdma, lsd, mushrooms, and dmt.

Spun out + onion = spunion


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 22, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> hahahaha We should create a thread for The Lot....
> I would but I have created too many threads already...


Ol 420 already has the trippy festival thread, though he no longer graces us with his presence and spends all his time elsewhere lol. I'll make one when it gets closer to festi season if no one else has.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 22, 2016)

Do it! I feel like I'm missing out on a whole lot by never going out to try something like that, at the very least I know I would hopefully meet some awesome friends


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 22, 2016)

You are missing out, but don't worry you'll make it to at least one. Of that I have no doubt


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2016)

If You are not going to festivals... There is no excuse hahaha

It is the thing to do these days and they are ALWAYS happening... Shit guys...
We need a thread to show all the festivals going on.

You are gunna make Me do it, huh? hahaha


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Poi boi I'm mad at you bro what happened to tool lol I got a text from a friend who went I was stuck at work! Do it heatless!


----------



## Ximaxxx (Jan 23, 2016)

dont plan on dosing anymore but this is super cool to know, im a shroom dude now but props on the motivation to spread what seemed like a tedious proccess of getting all that down onto a forum lol via keys


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 25, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Poi boi I'm mad at you bro what happened to tool lol I got a text from a friend who went I was stuck at work! Do it heatless!


I'm broke and my trucks still out of commission lol I didn't make it either


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 25, 2016)

Its all good!


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 25, 2016)

I did end up eating a couple badass doses that night though that was a good time lol


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

Poi-Poi said:


> I'm broke and my trucks still out of commission lol...


Too much poi.


----------



## Poi-Poi (Jan 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Too much poi.


Always lol


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

F' you Poi Boi!!!



Lazy hippie.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## DaSprout (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## cannakis (Mar 5, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Handions work.
> 
> A Spunion is a person who over analyzes almost everything due to the ingestion of too many psychedelic drugs. such as ketamine, mdma, lsd, mushrooms, and dmt.
> 
> Spun out + onion = spunion


I was paranoid as fuck well before I Ever tripped. And it's Not the bud. I just don't trust most people, because A Lot of people are greedy and selfish back biters who you think are Honest and True and end up when backed in a corner turning on you.

There's a Book entitled "Tortured for Christ" by Richard Wurmbrand which tells of his inprisonment and torture for 14years for being a Servant of JESUS CHRIST by the "great" Soviet Union when it "saved" Romania from the Nazis. The stuff that's crazy is the deception of people and the control. You can get it for free at http://www.persecution.com

But interesting to Note, the Importance of our Right as HUMAN BEINGS To Keep and Bear Arms is demonstrated when the Soviet Union invaded Finland and Switzerland, you know to "save" them even though there were No Nazis in there land. The Finnish fought off the Soviets for a Long time until Eventually ceding a southwestern corner of their country to the Soviet Union. The Swiss kept those bastards at bay, Because Every Citizen is Required to Keep and Bear arms.!

Another book that opened my mind to the Reality of deception by people and states is "Spetnaz: Inside Story of Soviet Special Forces" by Viktor Suvorov who was a Spetsnaz Officer who "defected" to THE TRUTH and Liberty and became a Citizen of The united States of America. CRAZY Shit in that book!!! It will keep you reading Non stop, it's insane the shit they do.!

So I'm a spunion or whatever you want to call it without drugs in my system. It's just Facts and History. 

Oh another to read is "Foxe's Book of Martyrs" by John Foxe, this will show you the Truth of how just for Speaking THE TRUE NAME OF JESUS CHRIST men and women are imprisoned tortured and murdered, just for Declaring HIS NAME!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 5, 2016)

cannakis said:


> So I'm a spunion or whatever you want to call it without drugs in my system. It's just Facts and History.
> 
> Oh another to read is "Foxe's Book of Martyrs" by John Foxe, this will show you the Truth of how just for Speaking THE TRUE NAME OF JESUS CHRIST men and women are imprisoned tortured and murdered, just for Declaring HIS NAME!


That is awesome You recognize You are a spunion with or without psychedelics hahaha
It is even more awesome that You follow Jesus Christ. Most spunions deny or are confused.


----------



## mtchnctl (May 12, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> got sheets for days of white fluff and needlepoint


Hey bud, I'm getting low on NP. Drop a line over here, I'll be around. Used to blog about on the shroomery. Have a few teks, under the name fizikz. Started doing cakes of PF cubes, Cambodians, and my favs PESA, so I'd like to converse with an old friend, even though I might not know you, if you're a OG we know each other regardless. I'd love a reliable connect for my sunshine, tired of driving to CO every time I want some Love


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I will not conform to Your dark bound text.


May the rebellion begin. Suit up. 
: )


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 12, 2016)

I am a little bummed , people.....
Owsley was one of My biggest influences ... Now He may be a totally lie?
:'(


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 12, 2016)

mtchnctl said:


> Hey bud, I'm getting low on NP. Drop a line over here, I'll be around. Used to blog about on the shroomery. Have a few teks, under the name fizikz. Started doing cakes of PF cubes, Cambodians, and my favs PESA, so I'd like to converse with an old friend, even though I might not know you, if you're a OG we know each other regardless. I'd love a reliable connect for my sunshine, tired of driving to CO every time I want some Love


Well You may have to drive to Colorado every time You want some.
Or California, where They say it never rains.


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Well You may have to drive to Colorado every time You want some.
> Or California, where They say it never rains.


Flash flood warnings down in California, they say. : )


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 12, 2016)

SunKeeper said:


> Flash flood warnings down in California, they say. : )


hehehehe, i like You


----------



## St1kybudz (May 13, 2016)

I always put about a dozen hits In reserve for my self


----------



## mtchnctl (May 13, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> I always put about a dozen hits In reserve for my self


I would do the same, I'm down to 6ish, I suppose I could make about 12 little tabs, ha. I try to put a week between trips, but it's so good I take it every other day, puts me in a good mood, and helps me navigate the endless, surface encounters that I sometimes discern, as indoctrination, and promptly turn into very awkward times for some folks. In the end though I am just being honest, sometimes brutal, mostly unfiltered, but what is love, if not pure, and honest. Anyway I'm not driving to Cali anytime soon, went all up the PCH last summer, the valley is lovely, and the girls, and the weather, and weed, but I like my spot more, very peaceful in the midst of nowhere.


----------



## SunKeeper (May 14, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> hehehehe, i like You


I will pleased to call you comrade : )


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 17, 2016)

SunKeeper said:


> I will pleased to call you comrade : )


Huh????

Don't follow Me. For I could be lying to You.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 13, 2016)

from Chinacat . . .
"I got up this morning and as always took a quick look at the boards before heading to campus. Your thread got thinking about the old days as I was driving to campus. So I have decided to skip my first class and try to provide some more info.
BTW if I flunk my pathology exam next week It's your fault Learyfan










Some of this info I covered in my ODD thread LSD-Crystal to blotter.
My information is on how the Dead/rainbow/origanal family handle LSD
When LSD crystal is bought it comes in little glass viles. It's a dense crystal and a gram of it looks alot smaller than a gram of coke or flour(or other powder). Ten grams can fit in a vile small enough to hold in your hand and clentch your fist and conceal.

Anyway as I said in my other thread when you first buy crystal from the family their's 2 requirement's. 1. You have to be taught how to lay it properly and be trusted to do so on your own. 2. You have to do a thumbprint. The family believes LSD crystal should only be handled by those with the proper energy or karma to do so. There's no better way to test somebodys faith of LSD than give them a thumbprint.

Originaly thumprints were given by taking the glass vile and puting your thumb over
the top of the vile and turning it and fliping it upside down real quick. This put a coating of crystal on your thumb which was pessed into the palm of the person ,leaving your crystal imbedded thumbrint in there palm(hence the term thumprint) where it would absorb(or they might lick it off.). This was your certification






Nowadays thumbprints are eaten. Any time someone eats crystal it's refered to as a print. This way was adopted because it's more efficiant.

As for the experiance itself. All reviever's are experianced with LSD(at least they think so until there printed




) You feel it almost instantly. LSD crystal has an energy to it. Having a jar of it my pocket is enough to alter my conciousness. As soon as it touches your skin or goes in your mouth you can feel it. Alot of folks will throw up within minutes. This is an exorcism of sorts. Like all the negative energy being cast out of your body. Then you lay down and learn. As for the experiance I just couldn't do it justice to describe it. Your never the same again.
A thumprint doesn't open the door of perception it blows it off the hinges.
You melt into eternety. You let go and die into the moment which is all. There is no you anymore only all. The intensity of this can't be described, but you realize as your sliping away that it's familar.This is because it become quite clear this is exactlly what happens when you die. After an eternity you slowly start to come back in pieces. You feel reborn and a completely different person. You don't ever come completely down or back. This isn't a bad thing ,but it's very scary at first.
I won't try to describe it any more because I can't. Also after your experianced with eating crystal its a little less tramatic. Your first one is spent on the ground. After awhile I could eat crystal at shows and whatnot.

I have only seen one print go bad and I described this in my other thread. The guy says it's the most important event of his life and now lives happily so I guess it wasn't bad. His reaction at the time was.

I think psychedelics are safer in large doses(i'm not talking about thumbprint sizes though) as far as bad trips go. They override your ego's defenses in large enough doses. you can't think your having a bad trip because you can't think at all beacause there is no you.




Terrance McKenna and Andrew Weil MD have said this also.

Alright whiterasta your up




"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 13, 2016)

"It is hard to describe a thumbprint. Human language cannot describe an experiance that is encompasses all of life. Every cell of every creature or living thing that ever lived or will live is connected by the energy or light. When we die are body and our ego is gone. We become one with eternity or the light or God or whatever name you wish to call it. A thumbprint allows this to happen and rerturn to our physical body. My first print I layed down and quickly realized that this was my actual death. You watch the whole process unfold with complete awareness.
I didn't cling to my body I just realized my life had passed. As I was spiraling up or out I saw my life evolve through the years I lived. The happiness, the sadness,the people I loved and the people I didn't. The joy that I gave and the pain that I caused. I saw the true nature of reality and why things were the way they were. As I got higher I saw the nature of reality on the cosmic scale and saw that the reason for our evolution was to experiance love. To love is to have experianced the finest of life. Then came the moment were it was time to let go. As I did it came for me and I sobbed uncontrolabley for I realized that the light or energy we call god or creation was perfect. It was pure unconditional love.
What else could god have been I realized. That glint of innocent perfection in a baby's eye. The light was pure as the heart of Jesus Christ. I dissolved into it and died. Since there was no me only the all ,I cannot remember the rest because there was no me to remember. After forever I slowly decended into my body.
I spent days awake afterwards talking to myself. I vowed to god to spread LSD so others could see the light. I vowed to look at every person as the lord and treat them as such.
I was reborn and continue to live by the values I learned. I became as active as I could spreading LSD. Year after year in hotel rooms with a pyrex pan and watercolor paper. Hoping excitedly that some of these hit's will help guide my brothers and sisters back towards the light. LSD is a direct message from God. Period. I don't think we get another chance. We can love each other or we can kill each other ,but it is up to us. As I always say in my threads as a reminder, my work with LSD ended years ago.

As for your question about eating and going to the bathroom. I don't think I ate for a week afterwards. As for going to the bathroom I hadn't eaten before hand at my guides advise so it wasn't a problem. I remember letting go as it got dark and coming back a lttle before sunrise. I was high for along time afterwards and as I said earlier you never fully return. I feel high all the time still and its been years.
Also I did many, many prints after that. I have eaten a lot of crystal but it was never like that first time.
I must stress that I was in the company of very evolved and older people that made sure my experiances were optimal. These were kind old spirits that had been were I was going many years before and many times. They held me as a baby every inch of the way. 

You have heard of near death experiances right. A thumbprint is a beyond death experiance.
I have a rich life now thats full of good fortune. A wonderful wife and 3 children who are completely wonderful. Every day is complete joy. I couldn't ask for more, but I know it will end one day for good. I await this day with no fear ,but the knowlege that that most rewarding and enlightening experiance of life is death."


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 12, 2016)

@mikek420


----------



## conor c (Jul 21, 2016)

truly thanks for this thread has helped let me tell you


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2016)

conor c said:


> truly thanks for this thread has helped let me tell you






maybe it will help You even more.
have you seen this video ? ^


----------



## duskman (Jul 28, 2016)

just read the whole thread great read been doing mushies and x my whole life just started with lucy last year first time was most potent mighty mouse it rocked had took a lot of mdma but tired of that noise been trying difffrent cid from different connects guna get a region test next time because I wana make sure im getting that real shit


----------



## duskman (Jul 28, 2016)

I wana stalk up I normaly just give it to my buddies my friends say im way to giving guess all always be broke


----------



## duskman (Jul 28, 2016)

I live close to beach had a fun camping trip no to long ago


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2017)

*L S D*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

*It is Spring ! ! ! !*

*Who has the best LSD floating around ?!?!*
*I DO !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## St1kybudz (Apr 16, 2017)

duskman said:


> I wana stalk up I normaly just give it to my buddies my friends say im way to giving guess all always be broke


I bought 1 g 2ci nbome layed 2k hits and passed em off for a dollar or less


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 16, 2017)

St1kybudz said:


> I bought 1 g 2ci nbome layed 2k hits and passed em off for a dollar or less


how much did you buy the gram for ?


----------



## St1kybudz (Apr 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> how much did you buy the gram for ?


250$


----------



## St1kybudz (Apr 16, 2017)

Dissolved as soon as it hit the everclear


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 17, 2017)

there is a special place for people like You


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

So its time for me to re look at this thread i remember reading it 6 months back and thinking about the measurments i hope other people show up and bring this thread back id like to be able to lay my own crystal some day i think this should be reduscussed being years later


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Going back to page one and gunna do it again


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

So i reread page one and enjoyed it like the part were they were talking about holding it and filling its power that is very true you can since it in a room the presence of something higher , the dose was brought up to be to low i believe on page 2 the descussin begins on the doses and the math


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So its time for me to re look at this thread i remember reading it 6 months back and thinking about the measurments i hope other people show up and bring this thread back id like to be able to lay my own crystal some day i think this should be reduscussed being years later


so You want to manufacture LSD ?
*LMAO*

why are people so fascinated with laying their own lsd ?
it is quite comical to Me. Heady ladies all over the place.

My future wife is the best.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Not manufacture its already made hell im bo chemist


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Proably cause its exspensive buying papper that has half the dose decribed as iv def noticed that from my def connections all proably never do it because the raw crystal is very exspensive and im poor its really for peice of mind revisiting this thread it was a very good read but the math i question


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Also obtaining raw crystal is difficult


----------



## Weedy willy (Apr 27, 2017)

Sorry if this is off topic but I don't have anywhere else to ask it right now. I got a hold of this stuff they claim to be grateful dead family fluff. Couldn't make out the print because it was just a few hits, but it was blue with white swirls on it. From what I've read on Google more than likely it bullshit but thought I'd ask anyway. Anybody come across this before?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes i have acess to it if you got the real deal your in for a treat but its laid on all kinds of diff blotter so i guess just eat it and report back


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Also obtaining raw crystal is difficult


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

Weedy willy said:


> Sorry if this is off topic but I don't have anywhere else to ask it right now. I got a hold of this stuff they claim to be grateful dead family fluff. Couldn't make out the print because it was just a few hits, but it was blue with white swirls on it. From what I've read on Google more than likely it bullshit but thought I'd ask anyway. Anybody come across this before?


It may not be bullshit.
Most grateful dead stuff going around right now is legit as can be.


----------



## Weedy willy (Apr 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yes i have acess to it if you got the real deal your in for a treat but its laid on all kinds of diff blotter so i guess just eat it and report back


I'll let y'all know how it goes tomorrow night. If it is legit would you recommend taking less then I normally would


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Id just eat one and roll with it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

Weedy willy said:


> I'll let y'all know how it goes tomorrow night. If it is legit would you recommend taking less then I normally would


Dude, listen to YOUR intuition . Do You know what microdoses are ?



throwdo said:


> Id just eat one and roll with it


what if that is too much ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

One hit ? Well if hes dropped before then it shouldent be to high of a dose but it might not be lsd so yea you got apoint


----------



## Weedy willy (Apr 27, 2017)

I've dropped many times the most I've ever had was 8 of the DC comic.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh cool i can get some dc how where they


----------



## Weedy willy (Apr 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Oh cool i can get some dc how where they


Well what I try to do is buy a shit load then start off small and work my way up every couple of weeks or month. Started with 2 didn't do much of anything then 4 was a little better then 6 was pretty good. Then I wanted to see things get real crazy so I did 8, and it got crazy all right. Peoples faces changed into other faces, every thing looked like it would if you were watching a 3d movie and objects morphing into other things. People with light colored hair looked like they had blue and green hair and all kinds of other thing going on too. I know it's a high dose but ever since the first time I dropped it seems it takes me 4 to get to were someone else would be at 2 or 3.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Cool yea its good to have dif kinds that way you dont build up a tollerance


----------



## throwdo (Apr 28, 2017)

sven deisel said:


> depending on the paper used as most stuff that is printed is smoother and thinner than say water color paper. I been doing gels for so long I can't rememeber the perfect amout for each 1 but 10ml is a good in between number. You don't want to use any more than the paper can soak up. Gel tabs are the way to they are almost fool proof if you know how to lay them. Maybe someday I'll write a tech on it


Id like to see more on this


----------



## throwdo (Apr 28, 2017)

Id like to see more on these gel tabs im supposed to be getting some this week i dont have any exsperience with them think on page 5 they start talking about them


----------



## Weedy willy (Apr 28, 2017)

How do the gel tabs work, do you take them Ike a pill, are just as good as blotter and how long is it take to hit you?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 28, 2017)

I believe you just stick on the tounge a buddy of mine say they hit you quicker but i think he went straight to gels and dident get much blotter but yea my friend is supposed to get some if he comes thrue all do a report on it in my thread throwdos lsd journeys


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 28, 2017)

Weedy willy said:


> How do the gel tabs work, do you take them Ike a pill, are just as good as blotter and how long is it take to hit you?


LOL...lsd pills


----------



## throwdo (Apr 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL...lsd pills


Ha ha yea there micro dots lol i can get some microdots but there pricey never tried them before what about you bbq ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ha ha yea there micro dots lol i can get some microdots but there pricey never tried them before what about you bbq ?


Do YOU remember the price ?

I remember those things back in the day... You take one and You would forget Your name
You could literally crush ONE of those things and split it between, i swear, 50 people.

lol that'd be insane if someone thought it was ecstasy, crushed it up, and snorted it.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do YOU remember the price ?
> 
> I remember those things back in the day... You take one and You would forget Your name
> You could literally crush ONE of those things and split it between, i swear, 50 people.
> ...


Yea straight to the dome lol yea there like 20 $ unless you buy a pack i know there made with crystal xtal so yea im sure there potent


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 29, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea straight to the dome lol yea there like 20 $ unless you buy a pack i know there made with crystal xtal so yea im sure there potent


straight up.
how much is a pack ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

They 20 for a bill i believe ill try em out soon


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Drugs/comments/18fcow/over_the_next_hour_or_two_i_will_lay_200_hits_of/

JUST SOME STUFF ABOUT LAYING CRYSTAL ONTO BLOTTER


----------



## Weedy willy (May 1, 2017)

Well I tried that so called grateful dead family fluff, it was the weakest lsd I've ever had, very disappointed.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 1, 2017)

Weedy willy said:


> Well I tried that so called grateful dead family fluff, it was the weakest lsd I've ever had, very disappointed.


?!?!?!
was it LSD


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Weedy willy said:


> Well I tried that so called grateful dead family fluff, it was the weakest lsd I've ever had, very disappointed.


Guess it was a knock off


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ?!?!?!
> was it LSD


Sounds not good


----------



## Weedy willy (May 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ?!?!?!
> was it LSD


Well tell me what you think, the body high was the same but no visuals except for a little wavyness and it only lasted about 4 hours.


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Sound like lo dose lsd maybe 5o aug


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Shit sounds like you needed to eat more


----------



## Weedy willy (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Shit sounds like you needed to eat more


I usually have 7, so I took 7 of these.


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Wow they were bunk bro forshure


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2017)

yea he got ripped off got sold blotter with nothing on it plecbo effect heard of it happening before can't say i ever had a problem with acid being too weak lol had the opposite problem actually


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

I got 10 left out of 25


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

100 aug gels


----------



## WildCard008 (May 2, 2017)

Looks like skin


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Looks like fire as lsd


----------



## WildCard008 (May 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Looks like fire as lsd


Excuse Me while I go burn a bush....


----------



## mdjenks (May 2, 2017)

If you know blotter you know the famous Alice through the Looking Glass made by Mark McCloud.


----------



## mdjenks (May 2, 2017)

I few more


----------



## mdjenks (May 2, 2017)

Some famous ones I have


----------



## DankDru (May 3, 2017)

True dead head way.. you mean the scientific way. Every hippie I have ever met thought he knew science because he tripped out a few times.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 5, 2017)

DankDru said:


> True dead head way.. you mean the scientific way. Every hippie I have ever met thought he knew science because he tripped out a few times.


You got it, chung low chip chappery.


----------



## bushwickbill (May 6, 2017)

very nice, love to get me hands on some.


----------



## WildCard008 (May 8, 2017)

bushwickbill said:


> very nice, love to get me hands on some.


You will.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 8, 2017)

Happy. Fart of Broccoli Nuggets.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 8, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 8, 2017)

@DaSprout ...Where have You been ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 28, 2017)

mdjenks said:


> Some famous ones I have


potent edibles


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> "I will discuss LSD crystal and what happens with it. This info is from my experiences a long time ago.I can safely offer it because I have retired from this line of work and stay far away from it.
> 
> First I will briefly discuss the people or family as there called so you can get an appreciation for what they do and have done. The family is motivated to spread LSD because we believe that LSD is a key givin to us from above. LSD was givin to man from god to help him see the error of his ways. Why do you think it was discovered during the most horrible time in history. It is the antidote for the atomic bomb. It`s doesn`t matter if you beleive this or not ,because what i`m trying to express is how deeply important the family feels about the sacred value of LSD. Those who are at the upper level`s of the family will gladly sacrifice there lifes and freedom to do this work.
> 
> ...


Ok I have a query for ya. In this here u explain how you get high from laying sheets..
Where this can be true if u don't take any rather extreme measures to prevent it, relative to how much of course. Anyways this question is about ur dosage chart
On the chart u have a rather vague and in my opinion wrong description of high dosages
After about 10 regular 100mic doses, a person who is thinking about dropping more a few hours later would have to take a very very high dose to get even close to the same effect as the original 10.
Not only is it possible and common to eat "fivestrips" 500 mic strips of blotter
If u are "family" it's not uncommon to dose this way.
We're I respect what u are trying to do, could you amend this or think about it?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

And I say this because in the laying sheets thing when u do a thumb print or lay and get high from residue the dosages can be extremely high and I personally recommend taking some that is already dosed out the day prior to handling a large quantity because the tolerance def helps one stay on planet Earth and to not be quite overwhelmed by a large dose


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

sven deisel said:


> as i have stated b4 when i seen this. who ever wrote that is full of shit and just talking out of there ass. someone just a heard a story and got it wrong. first off true real family would never lay anything that weak. the real motherfuckers lay 4000 hits to a gur thats 250ug a hit. next in line amber aka slamber as called on tour is the shit of crystal you would get laughed at for even thinking about it. next paper has a certain absorption rate the amount of liquid it can hold. im here to tell you that 110ml is so far out of the ballpark its retarded


Thank you


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Ok I have a query for ya. In this here u explain how you get high from laying sheets..
> Where this can be true if u don't take any rather extreme measures to prevent it, relative to how much of course. Anyways this question is about ur dosage chart
> On the chart u have a rather vague and in my opinion wrong description of high dosages
> *After about 10 regular 100mic doses, a person who is thinking about dropping more a few hours later would have to take a very very high dose to get even close to the same effect as the original 10.*
> ...


If You were to have a vial of pure, raw lad crystal;
just opening the container will get everyone in the room high.
And You are absolutely right, having preventive measures is a good idea, in that case....

Which chart are You speaking of ? Types of LSD crystal or microgram dosages in effects ?

It seems what You are talking about is TOLERANCE ?
I consider what You talking about is "working oneself up to a desired dose"

Obviously... If One has no tolerance to LSD;
taking a strip will always pack a punch.

Personally, I enjoy gaining a tolerance and working My way up to those doses.
People that take doses like 700+ micrograms, with no tolerance... Is some serious stuff.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Also ths


HeatlessBBQ said:


> If You were to have a vial of pure, raw lad crystal;
> just opening the container will get everyone in the room high.
> And You are absolutely right, having preventive measures is a good idea, in that case....
> 
> ...


Yes I'm talking about that dosage chart in the tytle it even specifically says tolerance which isn't discussed and plays as u know a huge role in the dosage. It depends on how much u have as to whether opening it in a closed room will get everyone high it certainly does happen
The laying paper method left out a whole lot of detail as well I suppose the principle and essence is there I personally don't like paper anymore it is wasteful


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

It belongs in everyone's medicine cabinet next to the aspirin imo


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Also ths
> 
> Yes I'm talking about that dosage chart in the tytle it even specifically says tolerance which isn't discussed and plays as u know a huge role in the dosage. It depends on how much u have as to whether opening it in a closed room will get everyone high it certainly does happen
> The laying paper method left out a whole lot of detail as well I suppose the principle and essence is there I personally don't like paper anymore it is wasteful


I appreciate people like You with critiques. I will continue to make edits, from here on out...
It does discuss lad's effects in detail but You are right, I do not update much on tolerance.
Which is a huge statement, thank You for bringing that up.
It does however discuss tolerance on the very first page.
But like I said, I will continue to make updates and edit research for You all. <3

It furthers human knowledge and gains interest that catalyzes positive, 
and appropriate / radical change.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I appreciate people like You with critiques. I will continue to make edits, from here on out...
> It does discuss lad's effects in detail but You are right, I do not update much on tolerance.
> Which is a huge statement, thank You for bringing that up.
> It does however discuss tolerance on the very first page.
> ...


Thanks man! I just want the best most accurate info available. I wish everyone understood we are so secretive because we have to I wish I could post about alot morr


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Thanks man! I just want the best most accurate info available. I wish everyone understood we are so secretive because we have to I wish I could post about alot morr


Secrets don't make friends... However, top quality LSD is now readily available to anyone...
Especially in college towns. Ya dig?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Secrets don't make friends... However, top quality LSD is now readily available to anyone...
> Especially in college towns. Ya dig?


Oh it's readily available alright hahaaahaa


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Oh it's readily available alright hahaaahaa


he he he... ha ha ha
Thank you jebus crusty


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2017)

@canndo , care to shed any updated information ?


----------



## throwdo (Dec 4, 2017)

So this was one of my favorite reads


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 29, 2018)

Synthesized lysergic acid diethylamide crystal seized by the DEA.



throwdo said:


> So this was one of my favorite reads


Where are art thou tributing, @throwdo ?


----------



## mikek420 (May 29, 2018)

I'm going to my first family event in June brother jeatless


----------



## Badfishy1 (May 29, 2018)

mikek420 said:


> I'm going to my first family event in June brother jeatless


Have fun m8


----------



## amourphous (Sep 25, 2018)

lucy is here


----------



## amourphous (Sep 25, 2018)

MasterS said:


> ... My wife attends a University while a community student myself, I feel old at the Uni's haha. I should do a little reaching in those circles then ^_^


lucy here ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

amourphous said:


> lucy here ?


PM Me.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 29, 2018)

Bump that shit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 29, 2018)

all the way back home form where i cum from this is very bad juju


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2019)

This is probably my favorite thread lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 19, 2019)

found this deep in a subforum group thought you all would find it interesting



60-110 mic TABS [0.25 inches by 0.25 inches a hit] ~ “10 strip” = 2.5 inches by 0.25 inches

Usually $70 in 2011. One time I picked up a whole strip of white on white for $35 in 2011.

Total Microgram per purchase = 600-1,100 micrograms a purchase




150 mic TABS [0.25 inches by 0.25 inches a hit] ~ 10 strip = $20-$30 ~ 83 hits for $100-$200 in 2016.

Way more potent and quality than the white on white I used to eat in 2011.

Total Microgram per purchase = 1,500 micrograms a purchase





360 mic TABS ~ “strip” = Turned out to be 1.75 inches long and 0.3 inches wide. One time for $20, another time for $25. And others time for $50+.

Total Microgram per purchase [1/4 inch by 1/4 inch] = Around 2,625 micrograms a purchase





So You are telling Me that I was spending $70+ dollars on 500-600 micrograms back in 2011?

But I was buying 2,000+ micrograms for $20 in 2018 from family? WoW.





10 hits = a strip of 360 microgram LSD = Around 4,000 micrograms TOTAL

A strip that is 1/4 by 1/4 wide and 2.5 inches long at 360-400 mics a dose.

SHOULD COST $80-$100.00



10 hits = a strip of 150 microgram LSD = Around 1,500 micrograms TOTAL

A strip that is 1/4 by 1/4 wide and 2.5 inches long at 150 mics a dose.

SHOULD COST $40.00



10 hits = a strip of 50-60 micrograms LSD = Around 500 - 600 micrograms TOTAL

A strip that is 0.25 inches by 0.25 inches wide and 2.5 inches long at 5-60 mics a dose.

SHOULD COST $16.00



1 microgram should be 3 cents

50 micrograms should be $1.50

100 micrograms should be $3.00

250 micrograms should be $6.25

500 micrograms should be $12.50





1,000 micrograms should be $25.00 [10 strip of 100 mic dosed acid]

2,000 micrograms should be $50.00

3,000 micrograms should be $75.00

4,000 micrograms should be $100.00



A sheet of low quality blotter 50-60 microgram doses = 5,000 - 6,000 micrograms

Should be $125.00-$150.00



A sheet of 100 microgram dosages = 10,000 micrograms

Should be $250.00



A sheet of 150 microgram doses = 15,000 micrograms

Should be $375.00



A quarter sheet [25 hits] of 300-400 microgram doses should be = $190.00-$250.00



A sheet of 300-400 microgram doses should be = $750-$1,000





20,000 micrograms = $500.00

25,000 micrograms = $625.00

30,000 micrograms = $750.00

40,000 micrograms = $1,000.00



1/2 a gram of pure crystal form = 50,000 micrograms

$1,250.00



1 gram of pure crystal form = 100,000 micrograms

100,000 micrograms should be $2,500.00





Teenagers and college students back in the late 60s and early 70s were easily eating 700-1,600 micrograms a night for only five US dollars.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 19, 2019)

*3,600 micrograms [10 strip of 360 mic a hit acid] should be $90.00*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> *3,600 micrograms [10 strip of 360 mic a hit acid] should be $90.00*


Lol love it sell it buy mics


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2019)

lol you must have a sweet hook up. I thought getting liquid for $1.50 a hit was a decent deal. When I've talked to people about crystal I've never heard a price under $4500/g and I thought that was a hell of a deal(such a good deal I was worried about quality). I've been quoted between 6k-10k normally for what I know is premium fluff.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 19, 2019)

throwdo said:


> This is probably my favorite thread lol


I love You, brother.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I love You, brother.


Bromie lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

yo bbq what do you think of those prices


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

4,000 micrograms = 10 strip of [TEN 400 ug doses] $100.00 plus tip mal fuggahs!


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

1,000 micrograms should be $25.00
*[ 10 strip of 100 mic dosed acid] *or* [ 2 1/2 hits of acid {400 ug each tab} ]*

A ten strip of 50-60 mic acid should cost $16.00 = 500 - 600 micrograms


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

eating 12,000 micrograms in 2-3 months will put you in a state of mind that will need so much fuel to keep up with that much lsd intake energy that it will cost so much money to keep up with every meal and the amount of pot to help you sleep and remedy that side effects of lsd


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

1 microgram should be 3 cents

50 micrograms should be $1.50

100 micrograms should be $3.00

170 micrograms should be $5.00

250 micrograms should be $6.25

340 micrograms should be $10.00

500 micrograms should be $12.50

510 micrograms should be $13.00

585 micrograms should be $15.00

600 micrograms should cost $16.00
*A ten strip of 60 mic acid *

680 micrograms should cost $20.00

1,000 micrograms should be $25.00 -~-~-~-~-~
*[ 10 strip of 100 mic dosed acid] *or* [ 2 1/2 hits of acid {400 ug each tab} ]*

2,000 micrograms should be $50.00

3,000 micrograms should be $75.00

4,000 micrograms should be $100.00
*10 strip of [TEN 400 ug doses] $100.00 plus tip mal fuggahs!*

5,000 micrograms should be $125.00

6,000 micrograms should be $150.00

10,000 micrograms should cost $250.00

-----------------------------------------------------

A sheet should cost anywhere between *$125 - $1,000* [depending on potency and quality].
A sheet [100 hits] of 300-400 microgram doses *REALLY* should cost* $750-$1,000*
A quarter sheet [25 hits] of 300-400 microgram doses really should be = *$190.00 - $250.00*


A sheet of low quality blotter 50-60 microgram doses = 5,000 - 6,000 micrograms
Should cost *$125.00-$150.00 a sheet*

10,000 micrograms should cost *$250.00*
*A sheet of 100 microgram doses = 10,000 micrograms*

15,000 micrograms should cost *$375.00
A sheet of 150 microgram doses = 15,000 micrograms*

20,000 micrograms = *$500.00*

25,000 micrograms = *$625.00*

30,000 micrograms = *$750.00
A sheet of 300 ug doses ^*

40,000 micrograms = *$1,000.00
A sheet of 400 ug doses ^*


*1 gram of pure crystal form* = 100,000 micrograms
100,000 micrograms should be *$2,500.00*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bbq what do you think of those prices


I live in the UK.

I am going to have to tinker with those numbers. It looks about right.

A gram of white fluff would be more than $2,500, wouldn't it?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2019)

$1.50/100 mic is the cheapest I've ever got it. And usually it's $2.50-$3 Because I get it from family. When I first started dosing before I had a real connect it was Always $8-10 per.

Still never seen crystal for under $4500/g


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I live in the UK.
> 
> I am going to have to tinker with those numbers. It looks about right.
> 
> A gram of white fluff would be more than $2,500, wouldn't it?


i guess im just trying to figure out how much i should buy this acid for i just found this and wanted to see what you thought about it i forgot you dont live in the us


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> a sheet of 100 microgram dosages = 10,000 micrograms
> 
> 10,000 micrograms should cost $250.00


Yeah I understand, no need to keep repeating the same thing. Did you read my post? I get what it is supposed to cost. And when I get it by the sheet or vial I get it for that price. 

I'm just stateing that I've never found crystal that cheap. I get how the volume/cost scales. I was just stating my experiences.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

my bad lsd prices are all over the place right now thought this would help anyone wondering the same thing as me i think crystal should be cheaper than $4500 a gram but then again getting crystal from family is hard enough as it already is so you get your sheets and vials for $250-$300 a pop?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

getting acid for $5.00 a hit and over is a rip off at this point people...unless its orange sunshine


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> my bad lsd prices are all over the place right now thought this would help anyone wondering the same thing as me i think crystal should be cheaper than $4500 a gram but then again getting crystal from family is hard enough as it already is so you get your sheets and vials for $250-$300 a pop?


Yep that's what they are consistently at. It's a special day when they come in under $200. I havn't actually bought any in a about a year, I've been broke and tripping isn't what I need in life right now . But I recently was quoted these same prices, and it is always fluff. I've never even been offered lower grade stuff, and only I've seen needlepoint once(already laid on paper).


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Yep that's what they are consistently at. It's a special day when they come in under $200. I havn't actually bought any in a about a year, I've been broke and tripping isn't what I need in life right now . But I recently was quoted these same prices, and it is always fluff. I've never even been offered lower grade stuff, and only I've seen needlepoint once(already laid on paper).


Is the family still running the same recipe from the 70's and is it Bear's?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Is the family still running the same recipe from the 70's and is it Bear's?


I don't know who's recipe it is man, I'm not that close to the source. I can only say it's consitant, clean, and 99% I the time it's WOW or liquid. I've only been given printed sheets twice. 

Once was for the 50th anniversary dead show in Chicago a few years ago, we were told it was laid special for the celebration. The sheet was printed with roses, and it was insane. They were definitely heavy hits.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Is the family still running the same recipe from the 70's and is it Bear's?


Yes. And the recipe is still around and can still be made.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yes. And the recipe is still around and can still be made.


Thank you,Heat


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> 4,000 micrograms = 10 strip of [TEN 400 ug doses] $100.00 plus tip mal fuggahs!


Those are some nice square peices mate don't think I took 400 Aug tablets but u will


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 29, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Thank you,Heat


Do not mention it, Mate.




throwdo said:


> Those are some nice square peices mate don't think I took 400 Aug tablets but u will


I have some on deck right now. Wondering how common this WoW is.
400 ugs on a 1/4 by 1/4 piece of paper is debilitating. I'm all for entheogenic experiences but couldn't You give a little warning? I'm not one for being exhausted from only one single tab.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 29, 2019)

Sounds like a ride man iv never had 400 Aug I'd like to though hint hint lol you enjoy those potent papers lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2019)

Hehe yeah 400ug hits would be a lot with no warning. But pretty awesome with a warning so you didn't eat 2-3


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 31, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe yeah 400ug hits would be a lot with no warning. But pretty awesome with a warning so you didn't eat 2-3


I would cut those bitch into 4/5 pieces lol I would never talk to the person who slipped me a 400 without warning... never again


----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I would cut those bitch into 4/5 pieces lol I would never talk to the person who slipped me a 400 without warning... never again


right?how much you pyaing for your l these days blowincheerypie?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 19, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> right?how much you pyaing for your l these days blowincheerypie?


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 19, 2019)

information provided from chinacat72 on the shroomery.org / {page 2}

link: https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/5657732/fpart/2/vc/1#5657732

________________________________________



> unknown user says: "I like pure lsd at a high dose, and "white fluff" means nothing to me. Absolutely nothing, as does the given name lavendar."


chinacat72 replies: "It would mean alot to you if you had a chance to choose between buying a jar with ten grams of beautiful white fluff and 10 grams of dark lavender that had not been washed. At that level the difference in purity adds up to alot in terms of how much product you have. A jar of real white fluff has alot more LSD-25 in it then a jar of Lavender. There could be several grams difference in actual LSD-25 contained between the two 10 jars. Though I agree if your buying doses off the lot the person selling them has little idea what they have and most of them will just say whatever they think will sell."




> unknown user says: "People are so full of shit. If I was selling actual white fluff, I wouldnt even mention it because its a red flag saying that "this guy doesnt know what the hell he is talking about, and certainly doesnt know a damn thing about lsd".



chinacat72 replies: "The names given to the crystal have to do with the crystals apperance. Such as the size and formation of the crystals. The hue or colors ext, ext.
Unless your buying the crystal or are buying from honest folks you don't know what kind it is."



> unknown user says: "There is no synth for white fluff. There is a synth for LSD-25."


chinacat72 replies: "There are two synthesis that if done correctly will produce white fluff crystals. The name white fluff has do do with the way the crystal form. They are large flakes that look different then other crystals of the same purity(ie needlepoint). That might not make a difference to anyone other then those who deal in crystal becuase they know if there buying fluff crystal they know where it came from and how it was made. The are many different ways to make LSD-25 and many different variations on those synthesis.
The difference is in the chromatography column. In fact this is were most of the differences in crystal come about. The methanol washes at the end will clean it up, but the biggest difference in purity is made in CC."


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 9, 2019)

how much does it cost to make lsd


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> how much does it cost to make lsd


Its way over your head! Not just cost, but knowledge and sourcing the precursors.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 9, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Its way over your head! Not just cost, but knowledge and sourcing the precursors.


Lol.

It depends on who U are. . .



WildCard008 said:


> how much does it cost to make lsd


It is fairly cheap, actually if You have the equipment.

The tricky part is finding the time and trust.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Lol.
> 
> It depends on who U are. . .
> 
> ...


I was obviously talking about wildcard, that's why I quoted him. From his posts around this site I feel confident saying it is over his head.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 10, 2019)

nah dat aint tru at all yo i got dis down more than you can say plinko eve on a friday


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> nah dat aint tru at all yo i got dis down more than you can say plinko eve on a friday


Dude you've talked about tripping out and not being able to smoke and trip and all kinds of shit. You don't have it together enough to synthesize LSD. I'm really not trying to be rude, but it requires a fair bit of chemistry knowledge, specific lab equipment, and materials that are HIGHLY regulated and hard to get without special connections. Its not just something you whip up in your kitchen on the weekend like some drugs can be.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 10, 2019)

you are the one growing msuhrooms and getting the yeilds my roommate says you git


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> you are the one growing msuhrooms and getting the yeilds my roommate says you git


Dude, what are you talking about? I grew mushrooms about 9 years ago, but havn't had a spot since. And that has nothing to do with this conversation so it seems really random to bring it up.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Jul 10, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Dude, what are you talking about? I grew mushrooms about 9 years ago, but havn't had a spot since. And that has nothing to do with this conversation so it seems really random to bring it up.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 11, 2019)

prove it!


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 2, 2019)

yo i just bought a strip for 85 bucks did i get ripped off


----------



## JPCyan (Aug 13, 2019)

Damn I miss strangeland, Although that has not been his name for close to 20 yrs? a long time anyway... Helluva guy. 
One of the pioneers in the OMC. One of the first to to shut me down when I acted a fool, also one of the first to welcome me and provide me with the knowledge and spores to take on the challenge of cultivation of exotic species..

Nice copy and paste


----------



## dicksfury (Aug 26, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo i just bought a strip for 85 bucks did i get ripped off


idts. around SoFl I can't get minimum quantity for much less than 10 ever. I'm not trying to be rude, but like Thundercat, I also feel you're underestimating the challenge of LSD manufacture. I like the way Uncle Fester put it "The actual synthesis of LSD is an exquisite combination of farming skills, biology, biochemistry and organic chemistry." It's over your head. Look up his book "Practical LSD manufacture". I was a bit ambitious myself to see if I could whip up a batch but after giving this a thorough read (with a fair bit of college level chemistry knowledge) I was thoroughly convinced this would be an endeavor I will not be taking on for decades.


----------



## conor c (Aug 29, 2019)

I got this not so long ago from lizard labs no clue how they managing this



Dear Customer,

Please hold on, we have a lot to say in this newsletter!

Firstly, we are pleased to announce that we have developed a new process for the production of N-acyl-lysergamides.

Previously we had to outsource a critical step in the synthesis of 1P-LSD and ALD-52 to a lab with a licence to handle LSD. This new process that we have developed in-house, avoids LSD entirely and has increased yields significantly. Furthermore, we have developed a new crystallisation process that efficiently removes all traces of the inactive ‘iso’ compound. As a result, we are now able to offer 1P-LSD at a much more competitive rate.

Prices have been dropped by 20-30% - please see below for the current prices for *1P-LSD L-tartrate*(blotter equivalent is the same).

How is this is possible without first making lsd anyone any ideas idk if this the right place to post it but why not


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 29, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lsd-dosage-effects-tolerance.419585/





EXIT or...


----------



## dicksfury (Aug 31, 2019)

conor c said:


> I got this not so long ago from lizard labs no clue how they managing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;
If I had to guess, the propionyl group that is added to LSD in 1P-LSD is present in the polycyclic indole group of LSD before it is bonded to the lysergic acid at the other end of the molecule. I'm no orgo chemist but without the paper on its synthesis I can't say much for it other than that LSD was never present before introducing the 1P because its addition was necessary to complete the LSD molecule. Again, you'd need a paper on it, because I imagine that there are many ways to go about synthesizing 1P-LSD all with different contaminates and procedures.


----------



## Renfro (Aug 31, 2019)

Does anyone know of how to test to see if you have real LSD or the 1P-LSD?


----------



## conor c (Aug 31, 2019)

dicksfury said:


> ;
> If I had to guess, the propionyl group that is added to LSD in 1P-LSD is present in the polycyclic indole group of LSD before it is bonded to the lysergic acid at the other end of the molecule. I'm no orgo chemist but without the paper on its synthesis I can't say much for it other than that LSD was never present before introducing the 1P because its addition was necessary to complete the LSD molecule. Again, you'd need a paper on it, because I imagine that there are many ways to go about synthesizing 1P-LSD all with different contaminates and procedures.


I was thinking maybe a route with piperazines or something idk how there doing it


----------



## conor c (Aug 31, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Does anyone know of how to test to see if you have real LSD or the 1P-LSD?


Standard tests it takes longer than normal lsd n then goes pinkish purple


----------



## conor c (Aug 31, 2019)

dicksfury said:


> ;
> If I had to guess, the propionyl group that is added to LSD in 1P-LSD is present in the polycyclic indole group of LSD before it is bonded to the lysergic acid at the other end of the molecule. I'm no orgo chemist but without the paper on its synthesis I can't say much for it other than that LSD was never present before introducing the 1P because its addition was necessary to complete the LSD molecule. Again, you'd need a paper on it, because I imagine that there are many ways to go about synthesizing 1P-LSD all with different contaminates and procedures.



And what they using as a coupleing agent then for n-propional lsa if so i wonder


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2019)

Types of LSD crystals [highest to lowest]:
1.) White Fluff
2.) Needlepoint
3.) Silver
4.) Amber
5.) Lavendar
6.) Tornado Juice
7.) Champagne

Types of Lysergimides / LSD analogues [strongest-weakest]:
1.) ETH-LAD [500-1,000 micrograms A TAB]
2.) ALD-52 [300-360 ugs a hit]
3.) 1P-LSD [50-225ugs a tab]
4). AL-LAD [50-225 ugs a hit]

This is still being further looked into.


----------



## conor c (Sep 5, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Types of LSD crystals [highest to lowest]:
> 1.) White Fluff
> 2.) Needlepoint
> 3.) Silver
> ...



Supposedly the 1cp-lsd the new one is meant to be at least as potent but its subjective as we know i aint had a chance to sample this analogue yet a few people i know have and liked it idk time will tell


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Types of LSD crystals [highest to lowest]:
> 1.) White Fluff
> 2.) Needlepoint
> 3.) Silver
> ...


You are just full of all sorts of in accurate copy and paste info huh. Needle point is the highest grade. Your first post in the thread where you c+p’d ChinaCat even states that. 

You should really get your head out of your ass before you post and stop trying to look like some sort of psychodelic know it all.


----------



## skuba (Sep 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> You are just full of all sorts of in accurate copy and paste info huh. Needle point is the highest grade. Your first post in the thread where you c+p’d ChinaCat even states that.
> 
> You should really get your head out of your ass before you post and stop trying to look like some sort of psychodelic know it all.


There’s pages and pages of copy paste... Maybe he’s getting paid per word or something?? There was another guy like that, Finshaggy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 6, 2019)

They got You too, huh Skuba?


----------



## skuba (Sep 6, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> They got You too, huh Skuba?


Who?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 6, 2019)

More history.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Sep 6, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> More history.


LOL

do you have a real drug history

or is this all pig shit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 20, 2019)

LSD-25

---------------------------

10 ugs - Microdose [increase of focus and energy]. Feeling LSD's effects to the slightest. Rushing senses [conscious or not]. Marijuana increases the effects of LSD. Lasts longer and is similar to a microdose [-0.25 grams] of shrooms.

---------------------------

20 ugs - Some euphoria, extreme mood lift, and body high. {10ugs x 2} Synesthesia [a state of mind that reintegrates the senses] or confusion can appear. Visual acuity is enhanced, micro perspective convergences. and some unpredictable object torsion {this effect increases with dosage}. Creativity and pleasure becomes very apparent. Extraordinary weather conditions. Total effects last about 8 hours. Slight rise in tolerance. {see Hedonism/ Hangovers @ 40ugs}

---------------------------

30 ugs - Low 'tripping' effects. Some use this as a 'microdose' [additional increase of focus and energy]. Slight rise in anticipation. Obvious change in consciousness. A little bit more sensitive to emotions and energy. Distracted or reminiscent thoughts; especially with marijuana. [Going in and out of consciousness is common.] Your imagination is increased and improved. Very slight visuals, patterning, and optical illusions start to appear. Slight sensory enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified a little bit]. Appreciation for music. Some Third Eye Visuals. No Closed Eye Visuals, at all.

---------------------------

40 ugs - Clearly tingling and undergoing LSD's effects. Slight breach out of the ego barrier [aka 'tripping' but still 'sober'].

Profound over analyzations, epiphanies, and mystery can arise [especially when mixing with cannabis]. Beneficial increase of energy, confidence, accuracy, and courage. There is an enhancement of the imagination. Mild 'Synesthesia', euphoria, or confusion can appear x2. {see 20ugs} Some psychedelia; [i.e. some flashing, 'trippy' moments, appreciation and some awareness...etc] CEVs are barley noticeable. Some minor TEVs [a great dose for meditation]. Hedonism and endurance hang overs from over use [such as depression, aggression, and/or boredom]. {300+ micrograms in a week}



Level 1 ~ {10ugs - 50ugs} ~ LSD-25


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 20, 2019)

You can't erase all your dumb ass sock puppeting and copy and pasting repeats. You got called out as a fraud BBQ just stop making your self look more like a fool.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 20, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> You are just full of all sorts of in accurate copy and paste info huh. Needle point is the highest grade. Your first post in the thread where you c+p’d ChinaCat even states that.
> 
> You should really get your head out of your ass before you post and stop trying to look like some sort of psychodelic know it all.


Needlepoint IS the highest grade AKA most potent form of LSD-25.

White fluff is the PUREST.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 22, 2019)

About to drop 2 freshly cut microdoses. [estimated 20-25 mics each]

I love brand new microdoses cuz You know They've got to be more potent.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> About to drop 2 freshly cut microdoses. [estimated 20-25 mics each]
> 
> I love brand new microdoses cuz You know They've got to be more potent.


Lmao those are the smallest most bullshit micro doses I’ve ever seen. Good thing there are just fake pictures you stole from someone else!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 22, 2019)

-------------------------------------
50 ugs - Medium 'tripping' effects. {Slow come up with no tolerance.} Starting to feel the next level of LSD-25’s effects, especially with cannabis. Your field of vision is brighter, colors are more vibrant. There is some more flashing, after imaging, and noticeable trails.
Your thought patterns are noticeably altered. Brain high and euphoric energy; mental and physical stimulation. {Interesting cognition.} Focus and visual clarity is further increased; along with distractive thought patterns. Heightened sense of awareness and intellect. A lot more sensitive to energy and vibes. Some barley get any closed eye visuals at all; some do very easily. -This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered 'tripping'.
-Lasts longer than You think and is similar to half a gram of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis.

-----------------------------------------

75 ugs - This is where You start to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. {Slow come up, Eye dilation can be prominent. Rise of anticipation.} Bright colors; surfaces start to bend or breathe slightly [there can be some shuttering and fluttering]. Left and Right brain cues and signals. You start to think a lot more; a vast increase in brain activity and appreciation. Insightful thoughts and memorable moments of clarity. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories surface and emerge. Change of short term memory lapses leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Closed eye visuals are faint and start to appear. Sensitive to energy, vibes, and music.
- Extraordinary weather conditions x2.
- This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with.
- Very real looking surroundings
- Noticeable changes in reality and perception.
- Sensory and sensual enhancement [Food smells / tastes amazing].
- Slow come up with no tolerance ["should we take another?"]

Lasts longer and is similar to 125 mgs of MDA
[just more visuals/ consciousness].

---------------------------

100 ugs - The most sought after LSD dosage [Deep meditation and meaningful appreciation] - "Yup! I feel it."

[A great dose for events, creativity, vivid mindscapes, and noticeable visuals.] Visuals are getting more obvious now [i.e. tracers, trails, shimmering...etc]. Natural perception filter is somewhat dropped [by 10%]. A large increase in appreciation and surreal thoughts; trippy sensory stimulation & enhancement. Profound wonder, expansive thoughts, and synchronicities [Memory Trances are possible.]. Some people have been caught laughing their arses off for no reason at this dose [literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab].
-Going in and out of consciousness is very common.
-Very sensitive to energy and vibes @100 mics.
-Synesthesia, euphoria, or confusion can appear x3.
-Some realistic imagery, 'make belief' visions & imaginary thought trains [Third Eye Visuals]. {see 20ugs & 40ugs}.
-There is some CEVs [2dimensional especially with cannabis]

*[Under Entheogenic Threshold]*

Most that intend to have a level 3 trip and do not take enough usually get here. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. -


Level 2 ~ {50ugs - 125ugs} ~ LSD-25

Recommended to not work at Level 2!!!!-


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2019)

Lmao copy and paste, copy and paste, All you do is copy and paste! Copy and paste all over the place. 

Bahaha it made a little song in my head.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 23, 2019)

To bad we can't laugh react to individual posts like fb cuz this is some funny shit!


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Sep 23, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Don't follow Me. For I could be lying to You.


Only true thing you've stated

LOL


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes yes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 23, 2019)

I have always heard not to mix crystals.

Last time I did, i barley mixed Them. Took a high 250-300 mic white fluff trip.
And added another 30-40micrograms of Orange Sunshine [Needlepoint] and it threw off the whole trip.

...Like really bad.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2019)

Really confused Me when the *White Fluff* crystal never gives Me those heebeegeebee effects.
12 hours after eating the dose, My neck felt cranked. White Fluff is *not* known to do this.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Oct 17, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>











QUAD BREATH said:


> LOL
> 
> do you have a real drug history
> 
> or is this all pig shit





skuba said:


> Maybe he’s getting paid per word or something??





HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Another time I'd play cop*. Wanted to have an over all awareness of My apartment complex's parking lot.
> Someone left Their lights on. Called the cops to take care of it. Got this surge and rush of energy thinking I'm bad ass or something.
> Watched the cops take care of the stupid light. Got used to the idea I had in My head... Weeks later, I had an impression some kids were coming over to break into My house. I suspected some random stranger that He was the one trying to break in. I followed Him down and started yelling and screaming at Him to leave the complex. He got all nervous and started walking back to His car. The girl He was with had a dog and all of a sudden the dog disappeared and swear the gal walked straight into someone elses car and turned it on with electricity. A cop shows up [the one i called] and I tell Him that lady is one of them and the other dude walked to the back of the complex... I called the cops again thinking that I could communicate with the One's at the complex. I was gone. I wanted to help catch the bad guys!!!
> I was on the phone with the board of cop directories or something and was directing the operator to where the bad guys were.
> I was in My car at this point, driving around like an undercover in some steak out or something.


LOL


----------

